#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-05-26
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 49 building (started: 20140526 02:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 49 DONE (finished: 20140526 03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/49.changes ===
<bzoltan> hello, is here anybody who could assign a silo for the line 31?
<bzoltan> Mirv: may i ask for a silo? Line number 31.
<bzoltan> zsombi:  do you remember if zbenjamin is off today or not?
<zsombi> bzoltan: no, don't remember to have heard that
<bzoltan> zsombi: it is too early still :)
<zsombi> bzoltan: yeah :)
<bzoltan> zsombi:  I am officially off today, but I do some work to keep the show rocking :) a landing would be nice today. I hope Mirv will give us a silo :)
<bzoltan> zsombi: after the Silo is ready, I will start an all night AP set ... I think we still have 6-8 hours to push stuff to staging
<zsombi> bzoltan: we have, and we have loads of work pending... each MR pending on happroval will take 1.5-2h to autoland... so I think we won't have too many more MRs landing to staging...
<bzoltan> zsombi: OK, no problems.
<Mirv> bzoltan: yep you have a silo
<bzoltan> Mirv: thans
<Mirv> bzoltan: actually... blocked by landing-006 hmm
<Mirv> well, suru theme can wait
<bzoltan> Mirv: OK, I will go away from the desk for few hours, I will start the build before that
<Mirv> bzoltan: ok now, landing-016
<sil2100> ogra_: hey, you in front of your PC?
<sil2100> ogra_: I would like a packaging ACK, a quick one: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-011-2-publish/42/artifact/packaging_changes_indicator-network_0.5.1+14.10.20140523-0ubuntu1.diff <- this just adds an installation directory for locale
<thomi> cihelp - what room are you guys at?
<doanac> thomi: in the ballroom
<Ursinha> thomi: the ballroon
<Ursinha> room
<josepht> thomi: we're in the ballroom :P
<thomi> fginther: just wanted to make sure you got my message about a stuck MP?
<fginther> thomi, looking
<thomi> fginther: thanks
<mhr3> sil2100, ping?
<sil2100> mhr3: pong!
<mhr3> sil2100, there's a problem with migration of click scope, it added dep on ubuntu-sdk-libs, which doesn't do arm64, so it doesn't build on arm64 anymore
<mhr3> sil2100, can you do the magic to unblock it?
<sil2100> mhr3: ok, so I can't do much regarding click scopes since I have no powers there, I'm still in the age of deb's
<kgunn> silo 15 seems weirdly stuck....if someone would help me to kill it?
<sil2100> mhr3: maybe Mirv or sergiusens could help
<sil2100> kgunn: looking
<sil2100> oh
<mhr3> sil2100, i meant unity-scope-click
<mhr3> sil2100, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<sil2100> mhr3: ah, crap, sorry, mis-read
<Mirv> mhr3: hmm, that's sad. we can't directly do anything about it. you shouldn't depend on it until ubuntu-sdk-libs is available on arm64, in short.
<Mirv> if it was a shortcut for making sure some other deps are installed, then those deps should just be depended to directly
<mhr3> Mirv, we had this issue long time ago with something else, the solution was to remove the arm64 binary from the archive
<Mirv> mhr3: well it's usually not a solution archive admins will want to make lightly
<sil2100> mhr3: let's ask cjwatson if he can help us with that
<sil2100> kgunn: yeah, so... it seems it's stuck as mir stopped being buildable on arm64
<sil2100> kgunn: due to the lack of libandroid-properties-dev - you would either have to convince the archive admins to remove mir (and deps) from arm64 or do something about the dependency
<thomi> cihelp - can someone please allocate me a silo for landing SS row 33?
<kgunn> alan_g: ^ i had put mir & unity-mir trusted session branches in the silo to build...but seems we've got  a dep issue on arm64
<sil2100> thomi: let me do that
<thomi> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> thomi: we usually get pings when 'trainguards' is used ;)
<thomi> sil2100: good to know, thanks
<kgunn> alan_g: should we fix or ask admins to drop arm64 ? (i'm doubting they'd say "yes" ?)
<Mirv> thomi: I'd have added but you have not selected it as being ready
<Mirv> thank you :)
<thomi> Mirv: ugh, sorry - have now
<alan_g> kgunn: I don't follow the problem
<kgunn> sil2100: ^ can you elaborate for alan_g?
<sil2100> alan_g: so, it seems the latest changes in mir added a dependency on libandroid-properties-dev from what I see which is not available for arm64
<alan_g> kgunn: is libandroid-properties-dev something new? What is it for?
 * alan_g realises that's probably why he was asked.
<sil2100> alan_g: so, we had mir buildable on that platform before, so it's a problem in overall it seems
<alan_g> sil2100: I have to track down what libandroid-properties-dev is about. I've not encountered it.
<alan_g> sil2100: I'm grabbing kdub to join us. He introduced it...
<Mirv> hmm, firefox crashing
<kdub_> sil2100, so libandroid-properties-dev is to scan some properties from the android environment... is the problem that we can't build arm64?
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm, do we do a meeting in person ?
<Mirv> cool I see the very familiar meeting room
<Mirv> at least turn the camera even if you're having the meetingin person! :)
<rsalveti> alan_g_: kdub_: why are you using android properties on mir?
<kdub_> rsalveti, we found a place where surfaceflinger set the number of framebuffers via a #define
<rsalveti> I could probably split libandroid-properties from libhybris and have that as arch any then, as the code doesn't really depend on android, but would be interesting to know why it's now used by mir
<rsalveti> kdub_: right, and you're setting that via a property now?
<ogra_> davmor2, popey, are you guys alive ?
<sil2100> davmor2, popey: hey, you around?
<kdub_> rsalveti,  well, we're increasing the number of framebuffers based on some of the properties
<rsalveti> kdub_: right
<rsalveti> sil2100: kdub_: so it'd be nice if it could be approved manually for now (proposed transition), and I'll split that package and make arch any
<rsalveti> so we can have mir on amd64 working again
<kdub_> amd64? or arm64?
<rsalveti> sorry, arm64
<Mirv> sil2100: you could probably find someone over there to approve line 22 / landing-011 packaging changes?
<popey> sil2100: ogra_ public holiday today
<sil2100> popey: uh oh! Ok :)
<popey> many UK and US people will be out I believe
<popey> unless they're in Malta
<popey> happy to dogfood this morning though ☻
<popey> if thats what you were after
<sil2100> popey: I know you're holidaying, but could you maybe publish gallery-app as click for us :) ?
<popey> if someone pushes it to the store, sure
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp - sprinting this week, slow to respond | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
 * Mirv can push
<sil2100> Oh, it wasn't pushed?
<popey> i see no new gallery in the app store
<popey> Mirv: just ping me when/if you push it
<Mirv> I'm slightly uncertain if when upstream says they've tested it and we release gallery-app via CI Train, is it that they also tested the click package?
<popey> thats why I always run the AP tests for click packages which I see in the store
<sil2100> rsalveti: so, that dependency will be resolvable soon, right?
<sil2100> Mirv, popey: so, the new version of gallery-app has only AP changes
<sil2100> Mirv, popey: that was basically why we thought releasing it is not necessary, as I had the impression that phablet-click-test-setup fetches latest bzr
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, so I can probably upload it then. it also seems it's functional on device (pkcon install-local)
<Mirv> sil2100: oh right, it was that
<rsalveti> sil2100: yup
<Mirv> popey: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/507/
<popey> sil2100: i spoke to someone at Malta last week who said gallery has more than just AP changes
<popey> one of the QA guys
<popey> anyway, testing now
<sil2100> popey: well, I just know what I landed - we first landed something that had more than AP changes
<sil2100> popey: but that got released to the store already
<popey> yes
<sil2100> popey: the next landing had only one merge which had only an AP change
 * popey grabs 985 from the store
<sil2100> popey: which is the thing we want to release
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~artmello/gallery-app/gallery-app-autopilot_issue/+merge/220633 <- and this was the only change we pushed through train, so I guess nothing else should be in trunk waiting for release
 * popey starts tests
<popey> sil2100: ogra_ Mirv approved gallery app into the store
<popey> Ran 37 tests in 867.284s
<popey> OK
<sil2100> popey: thank you!
 * ogra_ hugs popey 
<popey> np
<sil2100> That is what we were expecting :)
<robru> sergiusens, you in malta?
<ogra_> robru, he is ... (room C2)
<robru> ogra_, where is that?
<thomi> fginther: I replied to your email, but I'm wondering whether I can read from the DB that the ci dashboard uses directly - who would i talk to about that ideally?
<ogra_> end of the long corridor ... last room on the right
<robru> ogra_, thanks
<ogra_> (if you come from the coffe ara)
<Mirv> robru: he was last week at least
<Mirv> but yeah he had a long trip
<fginther> josepht, is there an API that exposes the CI Dashboard image test data?
<plars> rsalveti: hi, we're looking at using the emulator to run tests, and there's an active MP to lay the groundwork for that out there, but we're hitting some crashes in the emulator, especially when trying to run larger testsuites like webbrowser. Have you seen this?
<cjwatson> sil2100,alan_g: so I could remove mir/arm64, but this looks entirely trivial to fix in mir, it just needs:
<cjwatson> -               libandroid-properties-dev,
<cjwatson> +               libandroid-properties-dev [i386 amd64 armhf],
<alan_g> kdub_: ^
<cjwatson> it used to be [armhf], but that was removed in lp:mir/devel r1458.1.14, presumably in order to be able to use it on x86
<rsalveti> plars: one is bug 1319582
<ubot5> bug 1319582 in android (Ubuntu) "emulator: 'Failed to start RenderThread' after opening/closing applications" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1319582
<rsalveti> plars: but I'd like to see the issues
<rsalveti> so we can try to isolate them this week, and try to get them fixed
<cjwatson> the code that's using that header is already guarded by MIR_BUILD_PLATFORM_ANDROID, which is already off on arm64
<cjwatson> kdub_: ^-
<plars> rsalveti: cool, I'll look to see if that's the same thing I'm getting... that error is what I can expect on stdout/stderr from where I run the emulator?
<kdub_> cjwatson, iirc, think we build both platforms on the different architectures
<thomi> trainguards - I wonder if someone could please reconfigure silo 19? I've had to add a new MP that pulls in a second source package
<kdub_> if adding the architecture designations in debian/control fixes the problem, i'm okay with that too
<sil2100> thomi: sure, on it!
<thomi> sil2100: thanks
<rsalveti> plars: yes
<sil2100> thomi: done! yw
<thomi> sil2100: awesome
<cjwatson> kdub_: No, I checked, we don't build android on arm64.  Indeed I'm pretty sure I introduced the change to not build android on arm64.
<cjwatson> kdub_: See debian/rules inside "ifeq ($(DEB_HOST_ARCH),arm64)".
<kdub_> cjwatson, ah, right. i keep reading arm64 as amd64
<cjwatson> Yeah, common problem :-)
<cjwatson> kdub_: We do indeed build both platforms on i386/amd64
<cjwatson> (and armhf of course)
<kdub_> right, so that debian/control change makes more sense
<kdub_> although, building libproperties for arm64 also makes sense
<cjwatson> yeah, I don't really mind which, though the mir change would be quicker I expect
<cjwatson> and is correct anyway right now given the platform build setup
* didrocks changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp - sprinting this week, slow to respond | CI Train support - US: robru, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<fginther> thomi, there isn't an available to read from the dashboard db
<thomi> fginther: because it's not stored?
<thomi> fginther: or because it's hidden behind a firewall?
<fginther> thomi, there isn't a externally excessible API
<thomi> fginther: but if the data is stored in postgres, and you guys are really nice to me, perhaps I could connect to that read-only?
<thomi> wouldn't need to do it very often either
<thomi> hell, even regular (perhaps weekly) sql data dumps would work :)
<plars> rsalveti: I'm not seeing a message like that, just a segfault and the emulator dies: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7520332/ It could be that it's just hidden somewhere though. Maybe I could retry once there's a fix for this one
<rsalveti> plars: seg fault is interesting, have the core dump?
<rsalveti> plars: mostly happening with the webbroser-app?
<rsalveti> can try reproducing that as well here
<plars> rsalveti: I haven't tried others except webbrowser and friends_app
<plars> rsalveti: it happens reliably for me with webbrowser though, and pretty quickly too I think
<rsalveti> great, I'll check
<plars> rsalveti: I think it had gone through 8 or 9 tests before it crashed for me this last time
<plars> rsalveti: another question we had - is there a way to control the adb serial used by the emulator?
<Mirv> sil2100: robru: I start doing test builds in the Qt 5.3 test silo for some of our components too. so if you see any new prepare-silo landing conflicting with "landing-005", just ignore conflicts.
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, sure
<robru> Mirv, thanks
<plars> rsalveti: there's another failure mode I'm seeing too, where it seems to drop out pretty fast back to a shell, but the console isn't echoing keyboard input when you type (have to reset the console) http://paste.ubuntu.com/7521356/
<plars> any way to get more debug data from it other than the .crash file?
<rsalveti> plars: yeah, in this case the crash file would be more useful
<robru> tedg, you around? had a question about your pay-service landing in silo 17
<robru> dbarth, ping?
<dbarth> robru: pong
<robru> dbarth, hey are you in malta? how's it going?
<dbarth> hiya
<dbarth> back in paris this week
<dbarth> was going through mp and bugs, but i have a few silos to land i think
<robru> dbarth, yes, I was just noticing you have a few silos that look like they are moving a little bit slowly. I was just wondering if you needed any help testing those
<dbarth> robru: I appreciate any help ;)
<dbarth> robru: the big OA silo i haven't touched yet
<dbarth> line 16
<dbarth> the greasemonkey one, also; i have some weird behavior
<robru> hmmm
<robru> dbarth, well if you can write me an email with some testing instructions I would be happy to report my results
<plars> rsalveti: I have a ~200MB .crash file, but I don't think I have debug symbols to make it very useful
<rsalveti> plars: can you upload it somewhere and open a bug against the android package?
<robru> dbarth, replied to your email
<dbarth> ok
<dbarth> robru: then i guess you can free up this one until justinmcp gets back to us
<plars> rsalveti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android/+bug/1323320 (attachment took a bit)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1323320 in android (Ubuntu) "[EMULATOR] XIO: fatal IO error 4 (Interrupted system call) on X server ":99"" [Undecided,New]
<robru> dbarth, thanks!
<rsalveti> plars: thanks
<ev> https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=68826
<sil2100> ogra_: let's skip this meeting now - there's not enough time till dinner and besides, not much changed from the morning
<sil2100> ogra_: + all US guys from the landing meeting are here with us on the sprint
<ogra_> sil2100, slacker :P
<sil2100> ogra_: not slacker! I'm too busy for meetings ;)
<ogra_> (i'm sitting two tables left btw )
<ogra_> haha
<mhr3> sil2100, silo? pretty pls?
<sil2100> mhr3: doing! Sorry, got really code-occupied :)
<bzoltan> rsalveti: could you please assign a silo to the line 38?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-05-27
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 50 building (started: 20140527 02:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 50 DONE (finished: 20140527 03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/50.changes ===
<kdub_> cjwatson, is there a bug for that mir/libandroid-propreties-dev issue?
<kgunn> sil2100: hey there, that silo where the arm64 issue popped up for mir appears to still be "building" for days? ...and i jenkins isn't displaying a "stop" icon (like i usually see) ? can you kill ?
<sil2100> kgunn: ok, let me try aborting that
<sil2100> hm, strange that it's not appearing
 * sil2100 actually thought that kgunn already aborted that
<sil2100> That's probably our longest build ever ;)
<sil2100> kgunn: aborted
<kdub_> cjwatson, there's a bug+mir fix now: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1323504
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1323504 in Mir "ci train blocked due to missing arm64 libandroid-properties-dev" [High,In progress]
<cjwatson> kdub_: not that I know of
<cjwatson> ok
<robru> ted, hey I saw your UAL request but it's not marked as 'ready: yes', are you still preparing that?
<ted> robru, Yeah, need a review from tvoss who is in a meeting.
<ted> robru, For the content-hub branch.
<robru> ted, ah ok. well I'm happy to assign it whenever, just ping me. thanks
<ted> robru, Cool, thanks
<ted> robru, If there are silos free I'd be happy to start it. I'm pretty sure the review will be simple.
<ted> robru, Just not publish until it gets reviewed.
<robru> ted, oh ok, for sure I can assign it now
<ted> Cool
<ted> It'll take a while to build with all the deps
<Mirv> hmm, only 1 silo left
<Mirv> Saviq: no chance of landing splitting the greeter or suru theme before new unity8 landing? I'm just wondering because of the number of silos.
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, I know
<Saviq> Mirv, I'll mark the ones that we can't do yet as flushable, in case
<Ursinha> sil2100: hey :) I'm looking into cu2d code and saw the last commit was yours; it seems there is a file/symlink missing and a test is failing
<Mirv> Saviq: ok, thanks
<Mirv> we've the preprod silo as well so I guess with that and those I can assign the last one to mzanetti
<Mirv> there should be one silo freed too soon from mhr_3
<sil2100> Ursinha: oh! Which revision are you using? Latest?
<sil2100> Since I thought I added all missing files
<sil2100> Ursinha: (since yeah, I've missed one file before, but I thought I re-added it)
<Ursinha> sil2100: I assume latest trunk, r598
<sil2100> Maybe I didn't push
<sil2100> Ursinha: ahah, right, I think I dreamt about the file being added, but didn't commit in the end
<sil2100> Pushing
<Ursinha> lol
<Ursinha> sil2100: thanks :)
<Ursinha> sil2100: are the scripts on cu2d/citrain tested somehow?
<elopio> plars or sil2100: All the gallery tests are failing for me on image 50.
<elopio> is this the right command? phablet-test-run -p gallery-app-autopilot gallery_app
<sil2100> Ursinha: I don't think so, I guess the only thing that is tested are all the tools being used - testing the citrain things themselves would be a bit too complicated
<sil2100> elopio: hi! So, first of all in smoketesting we use gallery-app as a click package now, but it's still strange that all of them are failing for you
<Ursinha> sil2100: got it
<sil2100> ogra_: did you see the smoketest results for #50? psivaa told me that the system-settle tests didn't run (he'll re-run those after the meeting), but in overall we only got failures in shorts and filemanager o/
<ogra_> sil2100, well, Wellark still needs to fix the constantly crashing indicator-network
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, well, I didn't say we don't have crashes ;) Just the image is getting greener somehow
<elopio> sil2100: is this page maintained by you? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing
<sil2100> elopio: no, I know I did some edits there though, but it seems a bit outdated indeed
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks, we'll clear the silo asap
<sil2100> elopio: let me modify the gallery app commands
<elopio> sil2100: I just found it, and liked it. But if it doesn't show the way you run the tests, it's not useful.
<sil2100> elopio: right, it was being updated by various people, it seemed to have been a bit 'forgotten' recently though
<sil2100> But let me fix that up
<elopio> sil2100: thanks! I'll bookmark it.
<plars> sergiusens: sorry, I think I asked this a while back but I don't recall. Where is click available for precise? and shouldn't it be in ppa:phablet-team/tools since it's now a dependency of phablet-tools?
<sergiusens> plars: in the sdk
<sergiusens> plars: I need to remove that dep though
<plars> sergiusens: where is the ppa for it?
<sergiusens> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa
<plars> thanks
<elopio> fginther: hello. This should fix the py3 package https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity-scope-click/autopilot-install_py3/+merge/220982
<elopio> already landed on devel, so it would be nice if you can give it another try.
<fginther> elopio, trying again
<elopio> thanks.
<cjwatson> plars,sergiusens: it would be vaguely nice to know when we can stop supporting precise in click
<cjwatson> there's some cognitive load on the source code from having to do that
<cjwatson> particularly the test suite
<sergiusens> now that trusty is out, it should be easier to negotiate
<robru> tedg, ping about pay-service
<tedg> robru, ping about ping about pay-service
<robru> tedg, ok hey, so I just noticed that pay service is in both silo 17 and 18... silos are really crunched right now, so I'm going to free silo 17. that'll cause pay-service to get lost from the NEW queue, but it'll get back in there when silo 18 publishes. is that ok with you?
<robru> tedg, sorry, strong language. I should say "I want to free silo 17", not "I'm going to"
<elopio> sil2100: running the gallery tests as click fails too. robotfuel says that we need to generate a new click file.
<sil2100> elopio: how many tests are failing?
<elopio> sil2100: all of them, 37.
<sil2100> elopio: since basically we had gallery-app tests running on smoketesting and all of them passed
<thomi> trainguards - silo 19 is ready to land
<sil2100> thomi: hi! Yes, we have that on our radar :)
<robru> thomi, thanks. we have a meeting shortly and then will land it after that
<thomi> cool - just wanted to make sure, thanks guys
<sil2100> thomi: we want to discuss it on the meeting, it will be landed today for sure just we wanted to have full test results before landing the new AP
<sil2100> thomi: while there have been some infra issues with smoketesting
<sil2100> ogra_, popey: meeting!
<tedg> robru, Let me see if I can find seb128 real quick to free it that way.
<robru> tedg, that would also work ;-)
<sil2100> psivaa, plars: are you guys busy?
<plars> doanac: ping: did you push a fix yet?
<plars> doanac: I heard there was some quick thing to fix
<plars> doanac: nm, I think I see what needs to change
<doanac> plars: sorry - i patched it with psivaa earlier and pushed it in
<plars> doanac: doh
<plars> doanac: I just pushed also... I didn't see yours
<plars> doanac: we were looking to rerun real quick though, so needed it in quickly
<doanac> plars: sorry - should have pinged you. my bad
<tedg> robru, I can't find seb128 anywhere, so go ahead and deallocate.
<rsalveti> robru: sil2100: can I get a silo for line 40?
<tedg> robru, Stop! Found seb128, just a sec
<sil2100> rsalveti: hi! hm, let us check
<tedg> robru, sil2100, can you guys reconfigure 18, forgot an MR :-/
<robru> tedg, on it
<robru> rsalveti, also on it
<rsalveti> sil2100: robru: thanks
<robru> tedg, ok, please build now
<robru> rsalveti, ok, you got silo 8
<tedg> robru, Cool, thanks!
<robru> tedg, oh, warning about upstart-app-launch. CI Train pukes hard if you try to rename a source package in an MP. so you should probably just manually merge that MP and then do a nullmerge in the silo in order to build & release the package
<rsalveti> robru: thanks!
<robru> rsalveti, you're welcome
<tedg> robru, Oh, okay. Can do, I'll stop the build.
<tedg> robru, Do I need the source package name to match the project name?
<robru> tedg, oh yeah, that too, sorry
<robru> tedg, yeah, rename the launchpad project, merge the merge, CI train will build it and it'll have to go through NEW when you publish. make sure everything else in the silo depends on the new package name so that none of it slips through -proposed prematurely
<cjwatson> tedg: do you need the old name left around as an alias?
<tedg> cjwatson, I don't need, but it might be handy for Google.
<ogra_> tedg, whats the testplan for this landing ? i dont see anything on the spreadsheet (and would expect that it is intrusive enough to require running all AP tests against the silo)
<tedg> ogra_, Yes, sorry, I plan on doing that.
<ogra_> ah, thanks :)
<tedg> ogra_, need to update the sheet :-)
<ogra_> yeah, np ... i was just wondering
<davmor2> Morning all sorry I missed the meeting only just managed to get online
<davmor2> sil2100: is there a particular image you'd like me to try?
<davmor2> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> davmor2, 50
<ogra_> (and morning :) )
<davmor2> ogra_: will do
<davmor2> ogra_: are the morning and afternoon meetings going on as normal?
<cjwatson> tedg: ok, that's renamed for you with an alias, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-launch
<tedg> cjwatson, Awesome, thank you!
<robru> seb128, hi, I saw your request but unfortunately there are no silos to be had. maybe if you could NEW pay-service then we could free silo 17 ;-)
<sil2100> davmor2: hi!
<sil2100> davmor2: yeah, 50 would be nice :) Give us a sign if you want to block on the known issues
<ogra_> davmor2, yesterday we skipped the evening meeting (because it clashed with a dinner event) .... not sure if we plan to hold it today ... up to sil2100
<seb128> tedg, robru: NEWed
<tedg> seb128, Thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<tedg> robru, Do I need to clean now, or wait for it to go through?
<robru> seb128, thanks!
<seb128> robru, is indicator-printer going to be targetted to trusty or utopic? (how does that work?)
<robru> tedg, hmmm, best to wait for it to get through proposed, then I have to clean it
<tedg> robru, Okay
<robru> seb128, are you SRUing it? it has to be fixed in utopic before you can SRU it...
<seb128> robru, yes and not it doesn't
<seb128> well it does, but we are handling that as well (larsu is putting a mp up)
<seb128> so it's going to land before the SRU team reviews it
<seb128> the one currently listed is the SRU one
<robru> seb128, ah I see. so your branch is specifically for trusty?
<robru> seb128, I get to choose what series is targetted when I assign the silo
<seb128> robru, l41 is trusty, l43 utopic
<seb128> I updated the description
<robru> seb128, ah ok. yeah once we get a free silo I'll assign a new one and I'll make sure they are targetted correctly
<seb128> thnaks
<robru> seb128, if you could maybe NEW signon-apparmor-extension as well we could free yet another silo ;-)
<seb128> let me have a look
<elopio> sil2100, robotfuel: I reflashed and now all gallery tests pass.
<elopio> it's weird, but works for now.
<robru> seb128, thanks
<sil2100> elopio: phew, hm, did you do a complete bootstrap?
<tedg> robru, Can you reconfigure 18 again please? Got the project renamed.
<elopio> sil2100: I'm with dual boot, so I went to cyanogenmod, removed ubuntu and reinstalled it. I think that's the same as --wipe.
<robru> tedg, ok, going
<seb128> robru, NEWed
<robru> seb128, thanks!!
<seb128> yw!
<robru> seb128, that one was waiting for weeks ;-)
<tedg> robru, Great, thanks!
<robru> tedg, done
<robru> tedg, ah, with silo 17 landed now, you'll have to rebuild pay-service in silo 18.
<robru> seb128, ok, i got you silo 17 for trusty
<seb128> robru, thanks
<robru> seb128, you're welcome!
<tedg> robru, Oh, okay.
<davmor2> sil2100, ogra_: yeah no worries popey isn't around till thursday Iirc I'm going to be on-line from 9:00-18:00 BST so an hour out on you guys so if you need me a meeting for anything just give me a ping with a hangout or whatever :)
<dbarth> robru: hi, are you in malta!?
<robru> dbarth, yes I am!
<dbarth> ah cool
<dbarth> so i finished silo 14
<robru> dbarth, so I think we can publish your silo soon, but our plan is to kick an image build with just autopilot (which is in proposed now), so it might take a little bit to get autopilot landed, then an image kicked, then I can publish your silo. 3-4 hours maybe.
<robru> sil2100, ^
<dbarth> however i will need more work on the greasemonkey silo this week (can't retake a silo for it just yet)
<robru> dbarth, yeah there are zero silos available right now ;-)
<dbarth> robru: ok, s'fine
<dbarth> and i'm now moving to the OA one
<sil2100> robru, dbarth: right, as robru said, we want to first kick a new image for autopilot
<dbarth> ok, np
<sil2100> Autopilot still in proposed, let me look what's up
<robru> sil2100, i think autopkgtests are still running
<sil2100> robru: they're done now, should migrate in a moment
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> So we should be able to kick a new image soon
<robru> cool
<robru> sil2100, so i'm going to watch rmadison this time in order to avoid kicking an image prematurely
<robru> ;-)
<sil2100> ;)
<popey> you know it's lunchtime in Malta.. when everyone leaves the channel at once ☻
<t1mp> :)
<t1mp> popey: or the network broke ;)
<popey> heh
<popey> t1mp: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1322527  ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1322527 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Terminal app shows no text in #44 on mako" [Critical,Triaged]
<popey> seems something between #36 and #38 broke the terminal ☹
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/38.changes only thing that looks likely is qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin or ubuntu-ui-toolkit-theme
<popey> dunno who might be able to help debug that.
<t1mp> zsombi: ^ do you think that bug may be related to textfield changes?
<t1mp> my first guess would be some settings/statesaver issues, but I don't see changes for that in our changelog
<t1mp> popey: did you try it on a desktop?
<zsombi> t1mp: we saw that first time with Qt5.3, but seems that has been sniffed in earlier. If you change the color/size of the font, the text will be shown. I don't have anything that changes the color of the text in TextField...
<zsombi> t1mp: or TextArea.... that has not been changed at all.
<zsombi> popey: ^^
<robru> ogra_, rsalveti, cyphermox: whoever's around, can somebody kick a new image build?
<robru> tedg, your newest request got silo 3
<t1mp> popey: how do I run terminal-app on a desktop?
<t1mp> popey: somehow I am not getting the import right http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7528651/
<rsalveti> robru: would just like to land one minor fix first, would that be fine?
<rsalveti> robru: can you get me a silo for 44?
<rsalveti> robru: should be a quick one
<robru> rsalveti, there's no silos! :-(
<rsalveti> robru: will just dput it then
<rsalveti> robru: should be done with it in a few minutes, then we can trigger a new build, if you don't mind
<robru> rsalveti, alright
<t1mp> popey: ok, I got it to work by creating org/kde/ and linking konsole in there
<robru> sil2100, btw ^
<robru> sil2100, (the stuff about image building I mean ^^)
<plars> sil2100: you probably saw, but the results are all refreshed for 50
<sil2100> rsalveti: so, we landed autopilot and first we wanted to kick a new image with that - but if that's a small change than I guess we can land it ;)
<sil2100> plars: excellent, thanks, let me take a look
<rsalveti> sil2100: yeah, small, and only emulator related
<sil2100> rsalveti: love those, land and kick an image if you can :)
<rsalveti> sure :-)
<robru> seb128, your other printer landing got silo 19 for utopic
<sil2100> ogra_: test result wise we look good (the terminal failure pisses me off a bit though), but we seem to have more crashes
<sil2100> ogra_: the usual ones though that we know
<sil2100> ogra_: so nothing new, but going in the right direction
<sil2100> rsalveti: could you give us a sign once the new image is kicked?
<rsalveti> sil2100: sure, hopefully in ~15 min
<ogra_> sil2100, the terminal one is serious ... we need to find an owner for that since it is very user visible ... (terminal is unusable without fiddling in the settings first)
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, currently terminal has no official maintainer, but I saw Victor doing a lot of development there
<sil2100> ogra_: so I'll ask him to take a look
<sil2100> ogra_: btw. I already sent an e-mail to the filemanager maintainer about the failing tests
<popey> t1mp: zsombi_ sorry, was afk, yeah, it fails on first start every time, and is fixed whenever you fiddle with any font stuff in settings.
<t1mp> popey: I'm debugging
<zsombi_> popey: I'm wonder how the text input is set up there....
<t1mp> popey: looks like it broke with my changes (r1048 of UITK), but I don't know yet why
<zsombi_> *wondering
<popey> t1mp: thanks.
<t1mp> I'm thinking something changed in the order of initializing components, and some binding/connection is set up at the wrong time now?
<ogra_> sil2100, great
<ogra_> sil2100, so i signed up for a landing team lightning talk tomorrow
<ogra_> (FYI)
<sil2100> ogra_: excellent
<rsalveti> robru: you should do a lighting talk to show your cool system
<rsalveti> sil2100: robru: just waiting package to move from proposed and will trigger a new image
<robru> rsalveti, hah, I hadn't thought of that. Maybe I should
<rsalveti> robru: sure :-)
<sil2100> rsalveti: thanks :)
<dbarth> robru: btw, i removed the branch that you had already merged in silo 10 (line 16)
<robru> dbarth, hey sorry, which one did I merge?
<dbarth> robru: the one with signon-plugin-oauth2
<dbarth> last week or so
<dbarth> i'm re-testing now but may need a final reconfig of the silo before asking to land
<dbarth> anyway post the image today
<dbarth> hmm, i mean, "after" the image is made today
<sil2100> ogra_: so! Can I have a selfish request for your changelog generating script? ;)
<robru> dbarth, for sure I can reconfigure, no worries.
<sil2100> ogra_: could you add the version number to all new packages appearing in the image? It's a one-liner, but it will change the looks of the changelogs
<sil2100> ogra_: not super required, but it would easen some of the workarounds I'm doing
<robru> dbarth, sorry did you want me to reconfigure it right now?
<robru> dbarth, it will need a reconfig if that entire project no longer has any merges in the silo
<dbarth> right
<dbarth> yeah, if you can do now, that'll be safe
<dbarth> r
<dbarth> i'm not blocked anyway, i'm already testing the packages that have be redone anyway
<robru> dbarth, ok, on it
<ogra_> sil2100, i'll look into that, buut not this week
<robru> rsalveti, hey, just curious about that upload were you doing... did you get that done yet?
<rsalveti> robru: yup, waiting the migration
<robru> rsalveti, cool, thanks
<ogra_> rsalveti, fuel it up ... it takes forever !
<rsalveti> lp already thinks it's in release
<rsalveti> so it should be soon
<ogra_> yeah ... rmadison doesnt yet though
<sil2100> Mirv: hi! Do you know if a new version of shorts app has been built?
<Mirv> sil2100: let me check
<davmor2> sil2100: got some serious issues on 50 with dialer/messaging/contacts I'm just turning it off and on again
<sil2100> Mirv: can you check on what revision was the last package built
<sil2100> davmor2: what's the problem?
<Mirv> sil2100: looks like it, 237 http://s-jenkins:8080/job/rssreader-app-click/137/
<rsalveti> robru: sil2100: migrated, can I trigger a new image?
<davmor2> sil2100: I think the issue lies with contact sync not working on this fresh install and it has had an adverse effect on the apps that use contacts
<sil2100> rsalveti: sure :) THanks o/
<rsalveti> sil2100: ogra_: robru: done
<sil2100> ogra_: ^ image building
<ogra_> yay
<sil2100> davmor2: so, how does the problem look like? What's happening?
<ogra_> so theoretically mterry could land his stuff now ;)
<sil2100> ogra_: right
<dobey> seb128: hey, i think i heard you and ted discussing yesterday that a coredev or something needs to review anything that has packaging changes?
<davmor2> sil2100: so dial displayed the touch pad then completely locked up, messaging app took about 2 minutes to open, Contacts app just stayed white
<sil2100> Oh crap
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> davmor2: what was the last working image that you tested?
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks! Looking at that
<sil2100> Oh, strange, I don't have access to s-jenkins on my VPN
<davmor2> sil2100: so reboot and now everything works but I have no contacts. so I hit the sync button and now everything is good.  I'm assuming that the google sync managed to get locked I'll dig into it a bit more and get back to you
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 51 building (started: 20140527 13:05) ===
<seb128> dobey, correct
<sil2100> davmor2: ok, thanks! It's anyway a problem worth noting, especially that 3 key components were locked up
<sil2100> davmor2: there are anyway 2 other issues that I guess are still present (one of which seems to be a design decision)
<dobey> seb128: ah. what team is it? i a have a branch that changes the soname of a lib and updates the symbols file
<sil2100> davmor2: not sure if you think we should block on those or not
<seb128> dobey, whoever would have upload rights for the package
<sil2100> davmor2: i.e. not being able to disconnect from the current AP and the second is the camera app being broken
<dobey> so any motu? :P
<sil2100> davmor2: both seem minor, especially that the camera app one wasn't noticed for like ages
 * sil2100 hopes to become a MOTU soon, keeps his fingers crossed
<sil2100> ;p
<robru> rsalveti, oh, thanks for starting the image build
<davmor2> sil2100: okay so it looks like it migh of been a networking issue cause I can't reproduce it but I think I'll write a bug saying that contacts failing to sync should be handled better.
 * ogra_ sees "remaining silos: 0" and waits for the world to implode
<cjohnston> /35/4
<sil2100> ogra_: no worries! We'll survive ;)
<jamesh> Are utopic Jenkins jobs running on Utopic's 3.15 kernel?  I was running into some AppArmor/D-Bus failures that may be related to that kernel version
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 51 DONE (finished: 20140527 14:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/51.changes ===
<sil2100> \o/
<bfiller> sil2100: I need a silo for line 31 please
<robru> bfiller, hey, sorry there are no silos at the moment... you're first in line when one opens up though
<sil2100> bfiller: hi! So, we're critically low on silos right now... waiting for some stuff to land
<bfiller> ok thanks
<robru> kgunn_, hey, you around? I just noticed that silos 1 and 15 are "testing only" and aren't ready for publishing... we're out of silos, do you mind if we free one of those?
<robru> Saviq, also silo 6, can I free that please?
 * davmor2 needs to go get his car biab
<ted> robru, sil2100, I'm confused on how this is failing, can you guys look?  https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-018-1-build/53/console
 * ogra_ guesses it simply doesnt want to be renamed
<kgunn_> robru: go for it...i'd prefer to give up 15 i think
<robru> kgunn_, great, thanks
<robru> bfiller, ok, got you silo 15
<bfiller> robru: thanks
<robru> bfiller, you're welcome
<robru> sil2100_, hey silo 20 says testing pass, do we dare publish unity8 right now? I really need a silo...
<sil2100_> robru: yeah, we need to do that anyway, mterry is waiting for unity8 to land before he can publish his greeter split
<robru> sil2100_, oooooh ok i'll publish it now!
<robru> sil2100, https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/IS/SSHebang
<sil2100> ogra_: reminding about teh meetin!
<ogra_> === IMAGE 50 Promoted ===
<ogra_> davmor2, did you notice that if you start an app from the launcher you get the icon shown twice in there ?
<ogra_> (i dont thinnk i saw that on 44)
<davmor2> ogra_: I don't however I had some issues last week with icons randomly disappearing
<davmor2> ogra_: I have 2 apps open right now that have been opened from the launcher and neither have a second icon
<ogra_> weird, i have three opened and all three are doubled
<ogra_> (ask sil2100 ... i'm not lying)
<davmor2> ogra_: http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-05-27-173230.png
<davmor2> ogra_: and these are the apps I  have open http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-05-27-173401.png
<ogra_> davmor2, use an app that hasnt been in the launcher before, start that one ... i see it with apps that i added myself ages ago
<ogra_> (by hold -> lock to launcher)
<davmor2> ogra_: right so not the standard apps you mean
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> i have G+ in there for example
 * ogra_ goes to find dinner (or beer or whatnot)
<davmor2> ogra_: http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-05-27-174006.png
<popey> ogra_: #51 has started with wifi down again for me.
<popey> s/down/disabled/
<popey> cyphermox: ^
<t1mp> is autolanding down for ubuntu-ui-toolkit?
<t1mp> we have 6  MRs waiting to be merged here https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+activereviews some were happroved 7h ago
<t1mp> kalikiana: what's up with this MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/noFontsHere/+merge/220683
<t1mp> kalikiana: ^ is it intentionally targeting lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit?
<kalikiana> t1mp: no :-(
<kalikiana> t1mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/noFontsHere/+merge/221132
<t1mp> kalikiana: I happroved it again
<t1mp> I don't know if that helps, nothing seems to autoland today
<t1mp> oh.. something did land today. weird
<rsalveti> popey: clean flash or just upgraded it via settings?
<popey> hmm?
<popey> oh, OTA
<rsalveti> popey: hm, that shouldn't happen
<rsalveti> popey: did you get any logs?
<popey> rsalveti: no, i enabled wifi after no reply
<rsalveti> popey: that's fine, syslog might still be useful though
 * popey pastebins
<popey> rsalveti: http://popey.com/~alan/syslog
<rsalveti> popey: thanks, will check this again with cyphermox tomorrow, too drunk to do anything useful right now
<rsalveti> big log
<popey> \o/
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-05-28
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 52 building (started: 20140528 02:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 52 DONE (finished: 20140528 03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/52.changes ===
<bzoltan> Mirv: anyhow, I turned the Silo16 tested, as all functional tests gave acceptable results.
<bzoltan> Mirv: it is really bad, that on a stock Utopic, fresh device all the click AP tests are disfunctional
<Mirv> it'll need core-dev ack on https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-016-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-ui-toolkit_0.1.46+14.10.20140527-0ubuntu1.diff
<Mirv> there was autopilot update yesterday, maybe it's related
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I have tried both new and old AP ... the outcome is the same
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I wonder if there is anybody in Malta who could ack it in few hours
<alan_g> cihelp - we're seeing problems finding boost on across all MPs on utopic amd64. Can you see what the problem is? E.g.: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-clang-utopic-amd64-build/357/console
<Mirv> bzoltan: sure there ard, and maybe 1h from now they've finished breakfast
<bzoltan> Mirv:  Yes, let's give them some time :) I take a short walk and be back in an hour or less
<sil2100> bzoltan: hello! What's up with the problem with running click tests?
<alan_g> cihelp - we're seeing problems finding boost on across all MPs on utopic amd64. Can you see what the problem is? E.g.: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-clang-utopic-amd64-build/357/console
<sil2100> Mirv: hi! You know what's the deal with UITK's not running click tests during the manual test plan?
<sil2100> Mirv: as per Zoltan's comment on the spreadsheet
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I do not know what the problem is, but it looks strange
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I have dine this -> ubuntu-device-flash --channel=ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed --wipe; phablet-click-test-setup; phablet-test-run ubuntu_calculator_app -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7531570
<robru> Mirv, what's going on??
<bzoltan> robru:  ^^
<bzoltan> robru: sil2100: Mirv: I just simple flashed the device, run phablet-click-test-setup
<sil2100> bzoltan: ah! Did you do this:
<robru> bzoltan, ok we're in a meeting now, but I'll try to reproduce the failures myself shortly
<sil2100> phablet-config autopilot --dbus-probe enable
<sil2100> bzoltan: try running it after wiping and before the phablet-click-test-setup
<sil2100> (or after booting)
<Mirv> sil2100: I don't see the comment but apparently a lot of click failures. my own device is not testable right at the moment but at least on test infra the autopilot upgrade didn't change anything (somehow I'd guess this is related to it)
<bzoltan> sil2100:  it could be that I have run these commands in a wrong order ... I check it again as you suggest
<sil2100> bzoltan: so it's like, try running clicks as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing
<sil2100> (RUnning CLick tests)
<alf_> cihelp: Hi! We are having trouble with a CI job not installing Mir package dependencies: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-clang-utopic-amd64-build/351/console and later (broken) vs https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-clang-utopic-amd64-build/350/console (working)
<cjohnston> are you able to build it locally?
<jamesh> cihelp: I'm getting an apparmor related test failure in Jenkins: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mediascanner2-utopic-amd64-ci/19/consoleFull
<jamesh> from discussions with others, it is either caused by using the 3.15 kernel, or not having securityfs mounted in the test env
<sil2100> bzoltan: any luck with the tests :) ?
<alf_> cjohnston: yes
<alf_> cjohnston: plus, all other jobs succeed
<cjohnston> alf_: I suspect you will need to wait for fginther to be free to take a look
<alf_> cjohnston: ack, thanks
<bzoltan> sil2100:  same result :( is the order of phablet-click-test-setup and phablet-config autopilot --dbus-probe enable important?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  or do I need to reflash the device?
<sil2100> bzoltan: I don't think so :|
<sil2100> bzoltan: ok, give us a minute, robru will try confirming if everything is working ok
<fginther> jamesh, the build machines are using the 3.13 kernel and a pbuilder chroot. Have these new tests or did they used to pass?
<jamesh> fginther: these are new tests
<elopio> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity-scope-click/check_call/+merge/221173 <- please give it a try
<jamesh> fginther: is /sys/kernel/security mounted in the CI environment?
<ogra_> tedg, pay-services seeded (and meta uploaded)
<alf_> fginther: Hi! We are having trouble with a CI job not installing Mir package dependencies: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-clang-utopic-amd64-build/351/console and later (broken) vs https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-clang-utopic-amd64-build/350/console (working)
<fginther> alf_, ack, I'll take a look when I have a moment
<alf_> fginther: thanks
<tedg> ogra_, Great, thank you!
<fginther> jamesh, $ mount -l |grep security
<fginther> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<fginther> jamesh, does your branch build in a PPA?
<jamesh> fginther: I haven't tested it in a PPA yet
<fginther> jamesh, I suspect a PPA may have the same problem. I can't modify the build environment to add external mounts if that's the problem
<robru> fginther, oh hey, have you had any luck getting those extra resources allocated for me in HPCloud?
<jamesh> fginther: if securityfs is already mounted, then it must be something else.  I'll give a PPA build a shot and follow up with the AA guys
<davmor2> Morning all
<fginther> robru, I sent them a support request, I'll poke them again
<jamesh> fginther: thanks
<fginther> jamesh, ack
<fginther> jamesh, and you're welcome
<robru> fginther, thanks. will they email me when it's ready? if not, how can I check that?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  OK, thanks for looking after this issue
<fginther> robru, they won't email you, I should get a message since I opened the ticket. You could check the dashboard for your resource limits if you like polling :-)
<robru> fginther, mmmm, polling ;-)
<alecu> hi all! have you seen missing icons for installed apps, or apps that cannot be installed on #54 and possibly #52?
<alecu> we found that click is not being able to create some symlinks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1323998
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1323998 in click (Ubuntu) "Apps fail to install with utopic image #54" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alecu> cjwatson: ^
<sil2100> tedg: hi! So, I found the problem ;)
<sil2100> tedg: and we have a solution as well, but first the explaination
<tedg> sil2100, \o/
<cjwatson> alecu: #ubuntu-touch
<sil2100> tedg: so, all is cool, just well... since the source name has changes, the .changes file that's generated has all the changelog in it (as it treats the package as a new package basically)
<sil2100> tedg: and!
<ogra_> sil2100, looks like we will run over a lot with this meeting i am in ... not sure i can make the landing meeting
<sil2100> tedg: the check that CI Train does for empty commit messages is really simple, it's an regex over the .changes file - and since there was one empty commit message in the past before the check has been added, it is now failing on that one ;)
<sil2100> tedg: so what needs to be done basically is: could you simply remove the empty ' * ' in debian/changelog? It's in version 0.3+14.04.20140210-0ubuntu1
<sil2100> tedg: you can do that in the dummy merge-proposal I guess
<sil2100> tedg: I guess no one will be mad at us that we rewrite history in this case, as it's some bogus line anyway ;)
<sil2100> ogra_: ok
<sil2100> We'll have just quick chat today anyway
<tedg> sil2100, Sure, I'll do that.
<tedg> I will note that changelog entry wasn't written by me :-)
 * Mirv hit 10GB limit on landing PPA, had to ask for it to be raised again :(
<tedg> sil2100, building
<robru> bzoltan, hey, sorry for the delay. I just ran all the calculator app tests and got 100% passing with your silo enabled. so everything looks good on our end. I'll publish it!
<sil2100> tedg: let's see how it goes now
<sil2100> :)
<bzoltan> robru:  cool, thanks for your help!
<robru> bzoltan, you're welcome!
<sil2100> Mirv: oh no!
<sil2100> Mirv: you monster, eating up space!
<Mirv> sil2100: I think that even though I started the landing PPA as "test silo", I can continue using it all the way to the actual landing. the "test" version numbered Qt modules just need a final build when we actually are approaching final.
<mardy> sil2100: hi! Do you know to whom I should talk to in order to have jenkins run on some branch other than trunk?
<gatox> seb128, did you have the chance to review my last u-s-s branch?
<sil2100> mardy: hi! I think poking cihelp would be the best bet :)
<seb128> gatox, no, let me add that to my todo for today
<gatox> seb128, thanks
<seb128> yw!
<mardy> sil2100: what is that? a nickname or a channel, or something else?
<sil2100> mardy: if you write that sentence, all CI people get a ping basically :)
<mardy> sil2100: cool :-)
<sil2100> They're on a sprint with us here so it might take a bit longer to answer though!
<ogra_> seb128, Laney, so we see that TZ page AP test failure again on the system-settings tests :/
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/52:20140528:20140523/8261/ubuntu_system_settings/
<mardy> cihelp: I'd like to have Jenkins running on a staging branch for my projects (by jenkins I mean: run unit tests and build arm packages on every MP, then do the merge when the request is set to approved)
<davmor2> Mirv: did you just set trusty to devel?
<davmor2> Mirv: on the desktop
<psivaa-sprint> mardy: i think you'd need to report a bug against https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself with all the details on it
<cjohnston> mardy: I don't think we really do the merging stuff anymore.. that's up to the train... but: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CI/AddingTests
<psivaa-sprint> oops, yea may be what cjohnston said
<mardy> cjohnston: I know that other teams have it
<sil2100> cjohnston: I think mardy wants a staging branch like for instance the UITK guys have
<sil2100> Not sure who set those up though
<mardy> cjohnston: yes, AFAIK also bfiller's team has one, and the Mir guys
<cjohnston> sil2100: I'm not familiar with what they have... but either way, with us sprinting, filing a bug will be the best thing
<fginther> cjohnston, mardy, we do setup non-trunk merging
<cjohnston> ahh
<cjohnston> ok..
<fginther> cjohnston, it's not very common, but we have been adding it on a case by case basis
<mardy> fginther: cool! Should I file a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself or is there another way to do it?
<fginther> mardy, please file a bug and ping cihelp, we can add it to the todo list
<mardy> fginther: if you ask me, though, the best thing would be to let me use trunk like it worked before, and synchronize the image with trusty/utopic instead :-)
<vila> mardy: sounds appropri... what fginther said
<fginther> mardy, hold that thought...
<fginther> mardy, that could be an option, just need to clear it with the landing team
<Mirv> davmor2: yes I did. it's not entirely convenient because apt warns that the names don't match from then onwards, but on the plus side you save time every half a year whem you don't need to edit sources.list!
<cjwatson> yeah, there are a few bugs around this which is why we haven't finished advertising it everywhere
<davmor2> Mirv: I do a whole bunch of fresh installs  at the end of the 6 months so that doesn't bother me so much :)
<Mirv> I think the only time I've done a fresh install on any machine aside from switching from i386 to amd64. once I even updated a running installation to amd64, but let's say the packaging system was quite confused after all my hacks so I ended up with reinstallation anyway
<mardy> cihelp: I filed bug 1324039
<ubot5> bug 1324039 in Ubuntu CI Services "Setup non-trunk merging for Online Accounts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1324039
<cjwatson> Mirv: I converted my production server from i386 to amd64 in-place a while back and it's still running fine :)
<cjwatson> it's possible, you just have to be REALLY CAREFUL
<sil2100> Mirv: can you help me? :)
 * sil2100 looks at Mirv with begging eyes
<Mirv> cjwatson: cool!
<Mirv> sil2100: I should be just a moment :)
<wgrant> thom/win 47
<wgrant> Bah
<Mirv> bzoltan: silo ready
<bzoltan> Mirv: thanks :)
<davmor2> Mirv: yeah mine is work related it's to test that the cd images actually install :)
 * sil2100 off to lunch
<Mirv> davmor2: sudoku works with Qt 5.3 now with qt5-beta2! thanks to the one (two) lines in UITK.
<robru> sergiusens, hey, I submitted a branch to fix ogras bug, give it a look over, if you're happy with it I'll push through a release.
<sergiusens> robru: sure
 * sergiusens checks mp queue
<robru> sergiusens, sorry, https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/phablet-tools/dont-clobber-bashrc
<robru> sergiusens,  https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/phablet-tools/correct-citrain-deps also this one is minor, ran into this issue last night
<sergiusens> robru: that's fine, I had it open
<Mirv> davmor2: whoah, system settings work too
<robru> sergiusens, any thoughts? I just saw ogra approve
<sergiusens> robru: heh, I said it was fine, but forgot to take that action
 * sergiusens is sitting in front of ogra_
<robru> sergiusens, oh ok. I'll start a silo then. thanks
<davmor2> Mirv: I don't believe you :P
<davmor2> Mirv: is the mystical one liner in the ppa?
<rsalveti> robru: we got an upload for ubuntu-ui-toolkit and the -gles version wasn't updated
<robru> rsalveti, oh, right.
<rsalveti> robru: I'll sync it again, but remember that both needs to be uploaded at the same time
<robru> rsalveti, is this a temporary situation? or will the emulator always require this? Because that's a long list of packages and clearly I already forgot to look for that. we need to automate this somehow
<sil2100> We might try automating that indeed
<Mirv> davmor2: yep, via a manual build (going to land officially via CI Train on line 37)
<robru> if not automating the work to do the sync, we at least need some kind of automated warning that the -gles sync is required
<Saviq> ricmm, rsalveti, is silo 008 landing any time soon? (we want to land silo 002 with qtubuntu)
<Saviq> but it will take until tomorrow for sure
<davmor2> Mirv: updating now
<Saviq> tedg, is silo 018 landing any time soon? (we want to land silo 018 with ubuntu-touch-session), but it will take until tomorrow for sure
<davmor2> sil2100: so 52 is looking pretty good to be fair I see no new regression, and it looks like the contacts sync issue isn't mobile but I'm digging into that some more
<Saviq> and unity-mir
<sil2100> davmor2: awesome
<Saviq> ricmm, rsalveti, unity-mir conflicts, too
<Mirv> davmor2: there's a new qtubuntu manual upload that has only just built. meanwhile you'll lose the previous rendering fix since it didn't go in yet (I've asked ricardo to land it now). in around 15 minutes another update will bring updated that.
<sil2100> davmor2: not sure if we'll promote anything today though
<Saviq> and unity8
<Mirv> sil2100: FYI I'll be away tomorrow. if anyone asks about Qt 5.3, point them to https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2 description page and https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.tag=qt5.3 bugs page
<sil2100> Mirv: sure thing ;)
<davmor2> Mirv: and picker still seems to be crashing stuff from what I can see if you click on Sounds in setting it quickly dies a death
<sergiusens> robru: ah, with the deps issue; we have gone to suggest using Recommends instead of a hard depends
<sergiusens> I forgot to make that comment
<robru> sergiusens, I don't understand, sorry. citrain tool uses sudo and add-apt-repository (it totally fails without those), so you can't "recommends: sudo" because it literally does not work without sudo.
<sergiusens> robru: yeah, the script should check for it
<Mirv> davmor2: no it should not be picker in case, but maybe related something to sound? if you install ubuntu-ui-toolkit-examples (and tap search -> "components" to refrsh the apps cache), you can see how the picker is working now.
<sergiusens> robru: something like [ -x /usr/bin/pybootchartgui ] || ERROR="please install pybootchartgui" exit 1
<robru> sergiusens, ok, I'll add that
<davmor2> Mirv: meh yeah ofcourse it's using media forgot about that
 * davmor2 wonders why he keeps reading toolkit as trollkit :)
<Mirv> davmor2: qtubuntu update is now there too, so you get launcher and other rendering issues back fixed, in addition to these new ones.
<Mirv> online accounts seems to work too.
<davmor2> Mirv: \o/
<robru> sergiusens, ok, I updated the MP. let me know if it's ok with you then I'll rebuild the silo
<cyphermox> sil2100: robru: line 40
<robru> cyphermox, on it
<cyphermox> thx... seems there's only one free right now
<robru> cyphermox, you got 20
<robru> cyphermox, yeah, silo 16 is gonna go quick, it's ok
<ricmm> Saviq: yes, today
<ricmm> thats the plan at least
<ricmm> tested and works fine just needs a cosmetic change in ctrl
<dbarth> robru: o/
<robru> dbarth, hey, what's up
<robru> ?
<dbarth> robru: hi, can i get your help on silo 10 (line 16) again
<robru> dbarth, sure
<dbarth> the oxide switch is making process transitions worse, so need to test / land that change set first in the end
<robru> dbarth, right. so the last thing you asked me to do with that silo is reconfigure. looks like you rebuilt. ... did you need me to run some tests on that, or reconfigure?
<dbarth> robru: reconfigure again
<dbarth> i've taken 2 branches out, added one in
<robru> dbarth, ah ok great
<robru> dbarth, oops, looks like you've got lp: syntax in the spreadhseet, unfortunately we need the full URL to the MP there.
<dbarth> ah, sure
<robru> dbarth, no worries, I fixed it
<robru> dbarth, looks good now, feel free to build
<dbarth> thank you (sorry was otp)
<robru> dbarth, you're welcome!
<renato_> fginther, could you check why this branch did not get merged automatically? https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/new-header/+merge/218437
<rsalveti> Saviq: yeah, we'll try to land it today
<Saviq> rsalveti, ok, we'll have to wait for that then :/
<tyhicks> hello - I'd like to debug some jenkins failures for mediascanner that were caused by apparmor mediation in dbus-daemon
<tyhicks> https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/mediascanner2/dbus-apparmor/+merge/221058/comments/529349
<tyhicks> it may be related to the jenkins environment
 * jamesh looks
<tyhicks> how can I access the jenkins schroot?
<tyhicks> shell access, I mean
<tyhicks> jamesh: you already know about those failures, I'm just getting some time to look at the jenkins environment
<alan_g> fginther: have you had a chance to look at the Mir/utopic/amd64 CI failures?
<jamesh> yeah.  My IRC client highlighted the message.  You obviously want someone else to look
<tyhicks> grr... my network connection dropped shortly after I asked for instructions on accessing the jenkins chroot
<tyhicks> if anyone provided instructions, please repaste them :)
<fginther> alan_g, only briefly.  The only thing I've learned so far is that when it tries to install the dependencies from debian/control, it fails to do that
<fginther> alan_g, so maybe mk_build_deps is broken or can't parse debian/control
<cjwatson> are arch qualifiers (:native, :any) involved maybe?
<cjwatson> though I thought you stripped those out now
<alan_g> fginther: acck. If it helps: we had a rev that had previously passed fail amongst the fails. It is the environment that changed.
<alan_g> *ack
<fginther> alan_g, I see
<Saviq> trainguards, we would like to ask to not ignore conflicts any more with silo 002
<Saviq> we want to land it finally
<sil2100> Saviq: excellent news
<sil2100> ACK
<Saviq> sil2100, there are still two conflicts (008 and 018)
<Saviq> sil2100, 008 should land today, I'll find out about 018
<sil2100> Saviq: so, UAL is still just a 'silo for testing', so don't worry about that
<sil2100> Saviq: didn't know 008 will land today though, thought the greeter is first in the queue
<Saviq> sil2100, we're waiting for a kernel fix
<sil2100> Saviq: ah, still blocked on that one...
<Saviq> sil2100, and it needs QA sign off (and it's not tested: Yes yet, either) ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, so it will take at least until tomorrow
<Saviq> so I want to let 008 land
<elopio> fginther: any results for my click scopes branch?
<fginther> alan_g, the tests are passing again
<alan_g> alf_: ^
<alan_g> fginther: it was building that was failing. Like this one (just in) https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-clang-utopic-amd64-build/368/console
<fginther> alan_g, yes, I should have said the builds are working again
<ogra_> sil2100, we have a team review meeting with rick and alex, i wont make the landing meeting
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, np
<fginther> elopio, I haven't got to it yet. let me try to get that done before I go to bed
<ogra_> i wonder why all my meetings run over today
<alan_g> fginther: thanks! (did you find the problem or did it die of old age?)
<sil2100> davmor2, ogra_, psivaa-sprint, plars: so, I guess no meeting today, since we had no new image (no new test results), Robert didn't feel well so he's gone since an hour already, so uh
<sil2100> It would be just me and davmor2 ;)
<ogra_> heh, k
<fginther> alan_g, I didn't change anything, my guess it there was a dependency breakage / conflict issue that has been resolved
<psivaa-sprint> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> ogra_, davmor2: for a status update: shorts-app failures should be gone with 53!
<sil2100> ogra_, davmor2: a probable cause for the flakyness of filemanager has been also identified, but there is no one who could dig into the code and fix it properly for now
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> at least that
<alan_g> fginther: thanks again. I hope to see some builds working real soon now. ;)
<sil2100> ogra_, davmor2: as for the dialer-app crash and failure, boiko has it on his radar, but the actual test failure seemed to be caused by url-dispatcher
<sil2100> I would wait with promotion till like #53 to get a nice greener image promoted
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah
<ogra_> sil2100, and indeed i'm poking Wellark at least once a day about the indicator crash
<davmor2> sil2100: we hit some more issues, clock seems to be locking up before an alarm goes off again, mms messages are not being received and adding a feed to the shorts app is ugly
<davmor2> writing up a bug for the mms one currently
<sil2100> Crap
<davmor2> sil2100: that is mms, sms is fine
<ogra_> davmor2, i dont think that is supposed to be complete yet ... sergiusens is actively working on MMS support
<davmor2> ogra_: MMS receive should apparently already work
<ogra_> davmor2, sitting next to him ... yu are right
<ogra_> sergiusens1, MMS doesnt work for davmor2
<sergiusens1> davmor2: just include all the data I asked you to a couple of hours ago
<davmor2> ogra_: I'm writing up a bug with the things sergiusens1 already ask for :)
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> sorry for causing confusion
<davmor2> I just got caught up with other stuff
<elopio> fginther: don't worry, I don't want to put work stuff in the middle of your happy hour :)
<elopio> I'll remember you tomorrow.
<fginther> elopio, I just kicked off a test
<elopio> fginther: ok, thanks. Give me the link please so I don't have to bother you to see the results.
<fginther> elopio, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/483/
<sil2100> davmor2: could you give me the bug for the MMS thing?
<bfiller> sil2100: silo 15 ready for publish
<elopio> fginther: thanks sir. Today I'll skip beers, but tomorrow you'll get the one that comes free with mine :)
<davmor2> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/messaging-app/+bug/1324182
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1324182 in messaging-app "MMS messages are not being received" [Undecided,New]
<fginther> elopio, :-)
<sergiusens> davmor2: can you send me /home/phablet/.local/share/ubuntu-download-manager/Downloads/f3798d5d7a684b0bb3484faa316d72fa or whatever is in .local/share/nuntium ?
<sergiusens> davmor2: you have basically hit one of the bugs I was hoping to see; the weird decoding ones :-)
<davmor2> sergiusens: /home/phablet/.local/share/ubuntu-download-manager/Downloads is empty
<cwayne1> hello, can someone please clean the workspace on s-jenkins for job savilerow-demo please?
<cwayne1> i'd done a bzr push --overwrite and i forgot that messes with it
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-05-29
<cwayne1> cihelp ^ anyone not in malta?
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 53 building (started: 20140529 02:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 53 DONE (finished: 20140529 03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/53.changes ===
<bzoltan> rsalveti:  is here anybody who could help me to publish the silo3 content?
<bzoltan> Mirv is off today
<plars> ogra_: have you seen sil2100 this morning? I guess qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin is what likely broke gallery_app
<ogra_> nope, still in a meeting
<ogra_> oh, where do the 20 more tests come from ?
<plars> ogra_: ubuntuuitoolkit
<rsalveti> cjwatson: would you mind checking the proposed-migration blockage for glmark2? the powerpc and ppc64el packages are not built anymore on the latest version
<ogra_> ah, the crazy guys ... test everything :)
<cjwatson> rsalveti: sure, let me just switch to the ballroom
<rsalveti> thanks
<plars> ogra_: they are currently 30% of the overall test count
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<Ursinha> ogra_: if you don't test everything you are the crazy guy :P
<ogra_> hahaha
<ogra_> hey sil2100
<sil2100> ogra_: hey! On the meeting
<cjwatson> rsalveti: can we just not build the mir variant on power?
<sil2100> ogra_: what
<sil2100> I mean
<sil2100> WHat's up?
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> looks like UITK broke gallery
<ogra_> "ubuntuuitoolkit._custom_proxy_objects._common.ToolkitException: The main view has no header."
<ogra_> seems we have this in all failed testcases
<cjwatson> rsalveti: mind if I upload http://paste.ubuntu.com/7542172/ ?
<rsalveti> cjwatson: not at all, thanks
<sil2100> geh
<sil2100> ogra_: and the image in overall looked soo good :/ bzoltan whyy?!
<ogra_> i guess it would be cleverer to have the app fixed ... but that might take longer than rolling back UITK
<sil2100> Let's discuss that during the meeting, after this meeting here ends
<ogra_> (waiting for the US ... have someone fix it ... massage it through the store etc)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> we would be down to 3 failures if that hadnt happened :(
<sil2100> bzoltan: in the meantime, could your team take a look at the failures? Since maybe a fix in UITK could be done, or maybe you know what to change in gallery
<sil2100> bzoltan: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/53:20140529:20140523/8277/gallery_app/
<davmor2> plars: I have no idea on the desktop testing I'm afraid.  I'll dig around and see if I can find anything out.  Can you tell me a little about the way the framework is setup is it just kvm running the instance and is it based off of Trusty ?
<rsalveti> sil2100: can I get a silo for line 41? no MRs, just a src package upload (using silo for better testing)
<davmor2> plars: also you might want to collar hold of jfunk and possibly jibel if he is there still
<sil2100> rsalveti: looking! Sorry, all the meetings ;)
<davmor2> sergiusens: anything else you need in that bug or are you good?
<sergiusens> davmor2: I'm good
<sergiusens> thanks
<davmor2> sergiusens: no worries
<rsalveti> sil2100: no worries at all
<sil2100> ogra_, plars, psivaa: let's meet in the ballroom for the landing meeting
<popey> sil2100: hanging out?
<davmor2> popey: yeap
<rsalveti> sil2100: mind reconfiguring silo 8?
<sil2100> rsalveti: sure, we'll do that after our meeting if you don't mind
<sil2100> t1mp: ping
<ogra_> popey, "ubuntuuitoolkit._custom_proxy_objects._common.ToolkitException: The main view has no header."
<ogra_> it is the same error in all failing tsts
<popey> davmor2: noticed the font weight has changed recently?
<popey> it's lighter than it was
<davmor2> popey: anywhere in particular or everywhere
<popey> screenshot coming
<popey> davmor2: http://imgur.com/QmQSD5J vs http://imgur.com/hFWhgbf
<davmor2> popey: on 53 do the icons scroll under the header?
<popey> davmor2: how do you mean?
<popey> t1mp: do you know if it's intentional that the font weight has changed? See above imgur links.
<davmor2> popey: http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-05-29-094814.png
<davmor2> popey: I've not seen it before
<davmor2> popey: so it's all now standard font rather than bold
<robru> ooops hey, who was needing a reconfig?
<elopio> vila: hey, should python-uci-vms depend on libvirt-bin ?
<dpm> hi, could someone help me determining why this MP failed? https://code.launchpad.net/~gang65/ubuntu-clock-app/ubuntu-clock-app-update-translation-template/+merge/219095
<popey> dpm: looks like an archive issue... http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/395/console
<popey> dpkg: error processing package lightdm (--configure):
<dpm> thanks popey. Could someone retrigger Jenkins for https://code.launchpad.net/~gang65/ubuntu-clock-app/ubuntu-clock-app-update-translation-template/+merge/219095 ? ^^
<popey> i can
<popey> oh, maybe not.
<popey> davmor2: mediaplayer has regressed
<popey> I'm getting 2fps
<popey> nope, 1fps
<davmor2> popey: working fine here what codec are you testing?
<popey> same as always
<vila> elopio: as a soft dep yes
<popey> davmor2: video freezes, audio carries on playing
<elopio> vila: IMO, this should be your top-priority bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/uci-vms/+bug/1310046 :D
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1310046 in uci-vms "README file is empty" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> popey: all mine are working fine.  I think I'm going to go look at big buck bunny and see what formats it is available in and grab some of those
<popey> dpm: can you upload clock 420 to the store please? http://people.canonical.com/~alan/com.ubuntu.clock_1.0.420_all.click
<sil2100> t1mp, bzoltan: anyone of you guys around?
 * sil2100 has connection issues
<popey> should get a bouncer ☻
<ogra_> use bip :)
<dpm> popey, done: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/121/changerequest/
<popey> dpm: thanks, approved
<dpm> awesome
<dpm> yay, new translations!
<popey> ☻
<vila> elopio: HA HA HA
<davmor2> dpm: so easily pleased
<popey> dpm: please do same for sudoku? http://people.canonical.com/~alan/com.ubuntu.sudoku_1.1.207_all.click
<vila> elopio: thanks for the bug, assigned to me
<fginther> elopio, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/514
<fginther> elopio, in progress
<elopio> fginther: thank you. Do you have documented somewhere how do you prepare the container to run these tests?
<elopio> it might be less painful to try to reproduce the environment myself.
<davmor2> popey: so I downloaded 4 versions of big buck bunny and only the h264 version plays correctly :(
<popey> its the h264 video which freezes for me after a while
<davmor2> popey: it played fine here for a couple of minutes what are you classing as a while
<popey> a music video length
<davmor2> popey: meh now it's not playing anything I think one of the other versions broked it
<popey> davmor2: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/videos/Blaenavon%20-%20Into%20The%20Night%20.mp4 is one of the videos I use a lot.
<bzoltan> sil2100: I am here
<sil2100> bzoltan: did you get my earlier messages? Do you think you can fix this somehow? Since it's still some time until the gallery-app developer appears
 * bzoltan reading back th elogs
<bzoltan> ogra_: I have tested the the UITK with the gallery and have the logs of all the OK  tests
<asac> alecu: dbarth: where do i file gmail webapps bugs?
<ogra_> bzoltan, well, "ubuntuuitoolkit._custom_proxy_objects._common.ToolkitException: The main view has no header." ebing the error points pretty clearly to the toolkit ... did you make sure to test the click package instead of the deb ?
<ogra_> s/ebing/being/
<ogra_> bzoltan, do the AP guys probably need to adjust for your latest UITK changes or some such ?
<bzoltan> ogra_: I can pastbin the AP logs ... all green. I would not have marked the UITK landing SIlo3 as OK if the gallery app tests fail
<ogra_> bzoltan, well, i'm not so much interested in your logs but in the errors in the lab :)
<ogra_> i belive you that yours passed, but we still need to get the issue fixed
<ogra_> AP doesnt find the app header by the looks of it ... so it could only be AP, UITK or the app itself ... but only UITK did get upgraded yesterday
<ogra_> thomi, ^^^ any idea about that one ? we have an error like http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/53:20140529:20140523/8277/gallery_app/1179417/ constantly re-occuring with the latest image, could it be that AP needs to be updated for the new UITK ?
<bzoltan> ogra_: I will look after it ...
<ogra_> thanks !!
<ogra_> :D
<bzoltan> ogra_:  actually I am interested in the logs, because those loges should securethe safe landings
<ogra_> bzoltan, right ... me too, but it wont fix the issue in the lab and i belive that it passed for you ;)
<ogra_> no need to prove that to me
<ogra_> we clearly have some discrepancy here
<bzoltan> ogra_: could you tell me what version of the UITK is used in that failing case?
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/53.changes ... 0.1.46+14.10.20140527-0ubuntu1 according to the changelog of the image
<ogra_> looking at the package changelog t1mp's changes looks suspiciously related
<ogra_> (though i'm just guessing here)
<bzoltan> ogra_:  do not we have a newer release  of the UITK?
<ogra_> bzoltan, not that i know of ... thats what landed yesterday
<popey> dpm: could you also please upload weather 261 to the store? http://people.canonical.com/~alan/com.ubuntu.weather_1.1.261_all.click
<ogra_> bzoltan, you should know if there is anything in flight from you though ;)
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I have landed two releases recently ... the last one I have turned to green yesterday evening. I think that landed today early morning (CET)
<ogra_> well, i see line 25 in the spreadsheet but it does not seem to point to any silo
<popey> dpm: should I expect reminders AP tests to work?
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~$ phablet-test-run -v reminders
<popey> sh: 1: /usr/bin/python: not found
<bzoltan> sil2100: ogra_: sil2100 made a comment on the line 25 (sil/20140529: NOTE! Seems that the previous UITK caused a regression, please do not publish this for now until it's sorted out)
<sil2100> bzoltan: sure :)
<bzoltan> sil2100: it was in the silo3 and I pastebined all the logs from all the tests...
<bzoltan> sil2100: was the silo3 released or not?
<sil2100> bzoltan: no, wait, we're looking at it, maybe again some spreadsheet problems...
<bzoltan> sil2100:  because the silo3 is all empty... except my logs are there
<sil2100> bzoltan: yeah, I saw that just now and was all like shocked, but it's still in the backend so no worries
<bzoltan> sil2100: I am not worried :) I am relaxed that there are smart folks to sort it out.
<bzoltan> sil2100: I could reproduce the failing tests when I have downgraded my device to the stock UITK from the version I had in the silo3
<bzoltan> ogra_: I do not get it ... I had a landing request (line 25) ... I got a Silo (003), I have built the MR, I have run the tests... all of them. I have linked the test results to the Silo.   What did happen to that landing request? That silo had a 0.1.46+14.10.20140528.1-0ubuntu1 version UITK
<bzoltan> sil2100: so the UITK from the silo3 has never been released to Utopic, is that right?
<sil2100> bzoltan: right
<sil2100> bzoltan: so, it seems that the spreadsheet got reverted again :|
<bzoltan> sil2100:  yes, because the Silo3 still has my packages
<sil2100> Of course, I didn't even get any notification from google or anything, great
<sil2100> We'll try to get things back to shape
<sil2100> Just want to make sure the problems are over
<bzoltan> sil2100:  please do not clean up the silo3, I would like to re run some tests ... but it is insane that I have run the gallery tests yesterday more then once and they were OK
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I do not get it... I just do not understand what caused that.
<sil2100> bzoltan: no worries, we won't do any cleaning, just refreshing the silo
<sil2100> bzoltan: you're as clueless as we are ;/ Everytime this happens no one knows why and no one can tell us, as google offers no support
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I am more worried about the tests :)
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I am re-flashing the device and start the whole verification process all over again.
<sil2100> bzoltan: ah, that! Ok, so what we can do to make sure identify if it's like UITK or something else, we can try reverting UITK in the latest image and checking if it still fails
<bzoltan> sil2100:  t1mp cold help, but he is off as the whole SDK team is off
<sil2100> bzoltan: oh...
<bzoltan> sil2100:  today is holiday in many countries .. I am on holiday officially :D
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I think that the 0.1.46+14.10.20140520 was still good UITK
<sil2100> bzoltan: oooh! Right, Timo was away as well
<sil2100> bzoltan: sorry about that :) We'll do some analysing and try to poke the gallery-app developer as well
<sil2100> bzoltan: so you go rest
<davmor2> sil2100: the gallery-app dev is possibly there ;)
<bzoltan> sil2100: no worries :) I promised to look around today
<bzoltan> davmor2: \o/
<ogra_> here ?
<ogra_> bzoltan, thanks for that :)
<bzoltan> ogra_:  say thanks when the problem is gone ... until I feel stressed a bit :)
<ogra_> well, if the tests passed for you on line 25 (and pass again now) i would just blame the former landing and say we are good
<davmor2> ogra_: well possibly they might only of been there last week
<ogra_> bzoltan, oh, and thanks for the reminder that i have a spare swap day :) ...
 * ogra_ totally forgot about today 
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I forget it yesterday too... zsombi told me at the evening
<davmor2> ogra_: No it doesn't work like that it only works if you remember it under your own steam ;)
<ogra_> heh
<dpm> popey, Reminders tests should work afaik, but elopio would know more
<elopio> popey: that's because phablet-test-run is trying to run them with python2
<elopio> but they are written for python3. I suppose it's a bug in phablet-test-run.
<fginther> elopio, otto is used to create the containers: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~otto-dev/otto/trunk/view/head:/doc/README
<elopio> fginther: nice!
<elopio> I think it has to do with the scope not being restarted or not being able to read the env vars.
<fginther> elopio, the hosts are setup with a recent utopic desktop image that gets updated every couple of weeks
<elopio> I enabled the logging, and it didn't print anything. So something is wrong there.
<robotfuel> elopio: is it a click app? it has to be updated for phablet test run to use py3
<robotfuel> elopio: the manifest.json file
<fginther> elopio, this might also help: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/Playbook/Otto
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I have a  build faulure of the QtC. It builds locally in a pbuilder but fails on the PPA https://launchpadlibrarian.net/176543078/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-i386.qtcreator_3.1.0-0ubuntu1~0utopic1~0test6_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz Do you see any trivial there?
<elopio> robotfuel: umm, I'll check that.
<robotfuel> elopio: this is an example of what to check for http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/trunk/revision/972
<elopio> robotfuel: the manifest says:
<elopio> "x-test": {
<elopio>         "autopilot": "reminders"
<elopio>     }
<ogra_> bzoltan, ugh ... do you have new symbols you need to export in the .symbols files by chance ?
<ogra_> looks a bit like that
<bzoltan> ogra_:  hmm... good point
<sil2100> bzoltan: ok...
<sil2100> bzoltan: so, robru ran the tests on #53 with the old UITK and all gallery-app tests pass
<robru> bzoltan, yeah, definitely confirmed, gallery-app failures caused by new uitk, nothing else
<plars> ogra_: I was looking at the bootchart differences a bit, for some reason I was thinking you were saying it was a 40 second difference but it looks like more normally 4-5 seconds, but you're right it is consistently different. I wonder if maybe it's differences in local network?
<sil2100> bzoltan: so sadly it has to be UITKs fault as we have nothing changed besides UITK in that case
<bzoltan> sil2100: old UITK mean what version exacty?
<sil2100> bzoltan: the previous one from the archive, listing that - the one that was in all images before #53 ;) robru's copy-pasting it right now
<robru> bzoltan, with image 53, but uitk downgraded to: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin:
<robru>   Installed: 0.1.46+14.10.20140520-0ubuntu1
<robru> that gives passing tests. but the latest uitk causes 19 failures in gallery-app
<bzoltan> robru: sil2100:  clear
<robru> bzoltan, thanks
<ogra_> plars, hmm, not sure if the network should/could have any influence here
<bzoltan> robru: sil2100: I am scared to land anything anymore ... I have run the gallery-app tests yesterday on the silo3 and got OK result
<robru> bzoltan, are you testing on mako? we're talking specifically about mako
<bzoltan> robru:  yes, I am using only mako
<robru> hmmm
<bzoltan> robru: sil2100: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7537922/
<bzoltan> Ran 37 tests in 925.346s
<bzoltan> All OK
<robru> bzoltan, yeah that's really strange, I can't explain that...
<sil2100> bzoltan: hm, yeah... I guess it's really strange, let me look at what landed in the image
<robru> bzoltan, but the smoke tests and my mako disagree with your results...
<sil2100> bzoltan: maybe what happened (supernatural theory):
<sil2100> bzoltan: something landed in #53 that caused the new UITK to actually break gallery-app
<sil2100> But only the new UITK :o
<sil2100> I guess we can't protect from something like this happening
<robru> bzoltan, any chance that your new uitk package has a new dependency, but you forgot to list the dependency in your packaging? that dep could be installed on your mako but not on ours
<bzoltan> robru:  I do not challenge your results :) I am worried about the reliability of the testing process I use
<bzoltan> robru: that is not possible. I did not touch the packaging for some time and I am using the Silo to build the test packages.
<robru> bzoltan, that's exaclty what i mean, what if you wrote some code that imports a new library, and then you didn't update the package to depend on that new library?
<robru> that's my only guess to explain how something can work for you, but not in smokeng or my mako
<robru> bzoltan, maybe you should bootstrap your phone, get a truly fresh state, then run your tests again.
<bzoltan> robru:  That library dependency should make the build fail  ... and I use fresh flashed device only
<bzoltan> robru:  that s what I am doing
<robru> bzoltan, great, thanks
<robru> bzoltan, yeah, I'm not sure, it's just a guess
<sergiusens> robru: any idea what's going on with silo 11? rsalveti gave me a packaging ack; it seems you tried to publish and it failed with an extraneous message
<robru> sergiusens, yeah, rsalveti and I hit publish at exactly the same time (well, I was 1s late) so the error just means "error: you hit publish already" basically, no worries
<sil2100> sergiusens: if you look at the status now it's sassy
<sergiusens> robru: ah, that's what sassy means :-P
<robru> sergiusens, yeah, I changed the status manually since I didn't want it to sit around with a meaningless error when it was actually fine ;-)
<bzoltan> robru: sil2100: I can verify that 19 failures. I would roll back to the last known good release and check if the gallery app can adopt to the new UITK... earliest we can push a UITK fix on Monday morning.
<sil2100> bzoltan: so you think gallery-app test adaption is needed?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  if that is possible
<sil2100> bzoltan: let's do it like this - I'll poke the gallery-app dev to assess if it's hard to fix or not and revert if it would take more than 15 minutes
<bzoltan> sil2100:  +1
<sil2100> I know we had the policy of 'REVERT EVERYTHING THAT BREAKS' but let's try making it better ;p
<sergiusens> robru: sil2100 can you guys ping me once we can add items to the sheet? Thanks
<robru> sergiusens, I'm not sure, it might already be ok...
<sergiusens> I'll just type it in then :-)
<sil2100> sergiusens: we'll do periodic backups now to be sure ;p
<sil2100> I'll deploy a script that does those every 10 minutes in a moment, probably after the meeting
<alf_> fginther: Hi! It seems https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-mediumtests-runner-mako/1613/console times out waiting for packages to install.
<popey> dpm_: so, about those clicks ☻
<alf_> cihelp: ^^ see two lines above
<plars> heh
<plars> Do you want to continue? [Y/n] Build timed out (after 60 minutes). Marking the build as failed.
<plars> Build was aborted
<dpm> popey, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/144/changerequest/ - https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/147/changerequest/ enjoy! :-)
<plars> I guess that would be why
<plars> fginther, alf_: ^
<plars> fginther: if you can point me at what sets up that job, I'd be happy to take a look
<alf_> plars: right, thanks
<fginther> plars, alf_, look like a possible bug in the test runner to not pass the right options to apt-get
<popey> dpm: magic, thanks!
<fginther> plars, the test runner is in lp:~josharenson/+junk/mir-medium-test-runner-for-jenkins, perhaps we can get josharenson to fix it :-)
<josharenson> fginther, looking
<josharenson> fginther, the options look ok... runs fine on my local machine. Which part seems incorrect?
<elopio> popey: are you using a new click package, or are you using the one from the store?
<plars> josharenson: you need to add -y to apt-get install line
<plars> josharenson: otherwise it prompts the automated job to enter yes or no
<josharenson> plars, i thought the --force-yes took care of that.. pushing a fix now
<robru> sergiusens, ok, you gt silo 15
 * josharenson reading man page too
<plars> josharenson: no, iirc, that one is just to *also* not prompt you if you are about to do something dangerous
<popey> elopio: que?
<elopio> popey: que the reminders app from the store is old
<elopio> it still has the python2 deps and manifest.
<josharenson> ack, fix committed
<elopio> if you want to run the new tests, you will need the new app.
<popey> elopio: i grabbed that click from jenkins, it's trunk.
<elopio> popey: okey, I don't know then. Talking with robotfuel, it seems the manifest is right and phablet-test-run should take py3.
<elopio> jenkins is running py3 without problems, which is weird as it should also be using phablet-test-run.
<popey> elopio: any suggestions for a way forward?
<elopio> popey: adb shell, sudo -i -u phabet -H, cd autopilot, autopilot3 run reminders
<elopio> for properly understanding what's going on, we need somebody that knows about phablet-test-run and py3. barry or xnox maybe.
<popey> elopio: nope http://paste.ubuntu.com/7544028/
<balloons> elopio, is evernote the python sdk module right? it's built in a ppa in jenkins, but isn't on the device
<elopio> popey: those are the deps that daniel packaged on the ppa
<robru> mhr3, you got silo 16
<davmor2> popey: okay so I see the glitch where media seems to skip a frame but that only happens after about a minute and has only happened a couple of times
<balloons> so elopio what was the plan to get that depends on the device? I guess push it manually for now eh?
<balloons> popey, you'll need to grab the module and place it in /home/phablet/autopilot. Then things should work
<balloons> popey, evernote-sdk-python3
<popey> balloons: should this not be fixed in trunk rather than faffing around during testing?
<balloons> popey, heh, this is all correct. It's a test dependency, which atm, we have no way to specify or deal with properly
<balloons> that was the point of my meeting last week
<popey> balloons: where do I grab the module from exactly?
<balloons> popey, install the package
<balloons> i'll give you the adb push command, one sec
<elopio> balloons: I suppose that's the only way for now.
<elopio> balloons: would it be too hard to convince the evernote developers to push the deb daniel made into ubuntu?
<ahayzen_> jamesh, ping
<jamesh> ahayzen_: pong
<ahayzen_> jamesh, saw your email awesome work \o/ .... we were wondering do you know how long this will take to be in the image?
<ahayzen_> jamesh, because our current plan is to try and land what we have... then do a secondary merge to readd genres and fix the filtering etc
<jamesh> ahayzen_: it's queued up in CI Train now.  I'll have to run through the test plan once it has built, but I'd expect it to land in the archive today and be in tomorrow's images at the latest
<ahayzen_> jamesh, sweet! FYI we don't need to add sorting anymore as there is an SDK sort model we can use now
<popey> jamesh: nice one!
<ahayzen_> popey, wht do u think we should do? land wht we have and do a secondary MP to fix up the extra things... or edit our current one which would need retesting again etc?
<popey> makes sense to re-work the existing merge?
<balloons> popey, adb push /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/evernote/ /home/phablet/autopilot/evernote
<balloons> popey, adb push /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/thrift/ /home/phablet/autopilot/thrift
<balloons> I didn't try it, but I believe that should work for you
<popey> what package provides /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/evernote/ ?
<ahayzen_> popey, yeah i think so i'll check what Victor thinks
<balloons> popey, sudo apt-get install evernote-sdk-python3
<popey> ta
<ahayzen_> jamesh, is there a silo i can easily test with?
<balloons> it's in the core-apps ppa
<popey> thanks balloons
<balloons> popey, just make sure your voice is heard on the push to using autopkg for this and properly packaging these things :-)
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7544180/ fails in equally interesting ways
<balloons> popey, interesting.. YAM you don't have
<balloons> popey, adb push /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/oauthlib/ /home/phablet/autopilot/oauthlib
<balloons> it's probably a reverse depends for the evernote package
<balloons> see how fun this gets :-)
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7544186/
<balloons> popey, looking at the contorl file you'll need one more
<balloons> ohh, I see you found it already, haha
<balloons> popey, adb push /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/requests_oauthlib/ /home/phablet/autopilot/requests_oauthlib
<balloons> there's nothing in the control file further for evernote.. so it would be something else if you get more errors
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7544214/ ☹
<jamesh> ahayzen_: let me check
<ahayzen_> jamesh, thanks
<jamesh> ahayzen_: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-016/
<ahayzen_> jamesh, awesome thanks :)
<ahayzen_> jamesh, once they have finished building i can then test right?
<jamesh> ahayzen_: yes
<ahayzen_> jamesh, yey :)
<ricmm> whats the deal with the archive and chroots?
<sil2100> What do you mean?
<cjwatson> ricmm: should be fine again after the procps removal is processed, although I'm guessing since no detail :)
<ricmm> cjwatson: thx
<ogra_> procps removal ?
<ogra_> did systemd swallow it ?
<ricmm> cjwatson: just for knowledge, how long doesi t take to process a removal, or how can I know that the archive is back to a safe state?
<ricmm> waiting to issue a silo build
<ogra_> ricmm, theoretically rmadison should show it to you ...
<ogra_> ricmm, xnox just announced it should all be fine ... (see #ubuntu-devel)
<ricmm> pass
<boiko> sil2100: hi, so, I checked dialer's crash file yesterday, and it is not a crash, it is the URL dispatcher saying it could not handle the message:// link
<boiko> sil2100: so, once this problem is fixed, the crash should disappear
<sil2100> boiko: ok, so it was url-dispatcher in the end - we'll keep an eye on that then, it didn't happen again on the next image
<sil2100> So it's not reliable
<sil2100> boiko: thanks for the update!
<boiko> sil2100: np
<cjwatson> ricmm: we average four publisher runs an hour
<cjwatson> ricmm: so <30m usually
<ricmm> cjwatson: thanks!
<cjwatson> ogra_: removing an upload, not the package :)
<ogra_> heh, yeah :)
<ahayzen__> jamesh, i get this, did i do something wrong in the install or has the name changed? 'org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name com.canonical.MediaScaner2 was not provided by any .service files'
<jamesh> ahayzen__: that's a bug.  Will need to do a rebuild.
<jamesh> ahayzen__: the .service file includes the wrong bus name
<ahayzen__> jamesh, just noticed there is only 1 n
<ahayzen__> jamesh, damn :/
<jamesh> ahayzen__: if you run /usr/lib/*/mediascanner-2.0/mediascanner-dbus-2.0 manually, you should be able to test things
<sil2100> robru: so, for EU we usually poke Omer
<sil2100> But I don't see him today
<robru> bah
<sil2100> I don't see jfunk on IRC as well
<sil2100> Wanted to poke him to allocate someone
<ahayzen__> jamesh, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7544521/
<jamesh> ahayzen__: are you on the 3.15 kernel?
<ahayzen__> jamesh, errr
<ahayzen__> jamesh, Linux ubuntu-phablet 3.4.0-5-mako #28-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Fri Mar 28 15:20:22 UTC 2014 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<ahayzen__> jamesh, i'm on #53 utopic
<jamesh> ahayzen__: is this from a confined process?
<ahayzen__> jamesh, hmm i was playing about with autopilot so it may have been unconfined...i'll repush the music-app over
<jamesh> ahayzen__: I asked about 3.15 because AppArmor is apparently a bit broken with the main utopic kernel at the moment
<ahayzen__> jamesh, ah
<jamesh> ahayzen__: mediascanner-dbus wouldn't have generated that particular error though.  It is possible that the AA profiles need updating
<jamesh> There shouldn't be a problem for unconfined apps though
<ahayzen__> jamesh, hmm ok let me double check
<robru> ok
<robru> mterry, so normally the person doing the landing (eg you) tests it to your own satisfaction, and then it gets landed when you're happy with it, we trust you not to break things. unless there's been a lot of regressions, then it's traincon0 and we stop trusting you temporarily
<mterry> robru, yeah but i shouldnt give own signoff
<davmor2> robru, mterry: I was informed that QA required was only in traincon0 in traincon0 there are then QA assigned to testing the silos until then there aren't
<robru> mterry, well then technically you need signoff from Saviq really. not QA unless it's traincon0, which it isn't
<mterry> robru, ok, will poke Saviq
<ahayzen__> jamesh, hmm it is still failing i'll wait until things have been rebuilt
<ricmm> sil2100_: hey
<ricmm> sil2100_: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-008-1-build/77/console
<ricmm> check that out, not sure where happened there
<ricmm> did the job get destroyed from under its feet?
<sil2100_> ricmm: uh, (dpkg-deb): No such file or directory <- I don't like the look of it
<ogra_> lovely
<davmor2> sergiusens: silo 15 is good
<sil2100_> ricmm: this looks like bs, it really looks as if the whole machine got corrupted - but I checked just now and it seems to be ok
<sil2100_> ricmm: could you retry? We'll know at least if there's permanent damage
<ricmm> sil2100_: can you retry the job yourself? I dont have rights to it
<sil2100_> ricmm: ok, sure
<sil2100_> ricmm: I need to add you some permissions
<ricmm> thanks
<bfiller> sil2100_: any silo's available? I need one for line 32
<sil2100_> bfiller: sure, could you maybe also add elopio's autopilot fix to your batch?
<sil2100_> SInce currently 19 AP tests of gallery-app are failing
<bfiller> sil2100_: oh right, sure
<bfiller> yes I saw that
<bfiller> sil2100_: done
<bfiller> elopio: are the gallery AP failures due to a new sdk? just wondering what caused them to start failing
<sil2100_> bfiller: so from the information I have the autopilot bits in latest UITK introduced a regression causing the AP tests to fail
<sil2100_> Some wrong assumptions have been made in the code
<sil2100_> So it's no real regression, just a regression in autopilot-related code
<ted> sil2100_, Can you reconfigure 18 please?
<sil2100_> bfiller: silo assigned
<sil2100_> ted: sure
<ted> sil2100_, Thanks!
<bfiller> sil2100_: ok
<popey> sil2100_: no landing meetin?
<popey> (I was late)
<sil2100_> popey: it's already over!
<davmor2> popey: already happened
<sil2100_> popey: we had a quick one today, no new images and just some overall crazyness ;)
<popey> heh
<popey> ok, good times
<sil2100_> bfiller: so, I'll be looking at the spreadsheet later on today as well, so if you could test that gallery-app and mark it as ready as soon as you can then I'll publish it a bit later
<sil2100_> Before going to sleep probably
<bfiller> sil2100_: will do
<sil2100_> THanks
<elopio> bfiller: yes, the failure is on the test.
<elopio> I made a mistake there.
<elopio> sil2100_: bzoltan, bfiller: this fixes it: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix1324556-get_top_container/+merge/221426
<elopio> waiting for tests to confirm it.
<sil2100_> bzoltan: can we get that incorporated to your earlier UITK silo? ^
<sil2100_> bzoltan: we could then get this released along with your UITK release
<sil2100_> Ok, for now I go find some dinner
<sil2100_> o/
<popey> can someone fix http://s-jenkins:8080/job/terminal-app-click/70/console please?
<popey> ERROR: Failed to clean the workspace
<popey> cihelp ^
<retoaded> popey, looking ....
<popey> ta
<retoaded> popey, looks like someone beat me to it
<retoaded> as it is decidedly empty now and it wasn't a moment or three ago
<popey> thanks whoever you are
<retoaded> psivaa ^^^^
<retoaded> he fessed up
<psivaa> retoaded: popey: yea, just was close to it :)
<popey> \o/
<sergiusens> davmor2: thanks
<t1mp> popey: yes, using a lighter font by default in Label is intentional
<popey> super
<popey> looks much nicer
<elopio> fginther: are you at the bar? I owe you a beer
<bzoltan> elopio: I will merge this fix1324556-get_top_container branch to the landing
<elopio> bzoltan: wait, it will fail.
<elopio> the regression test is no good.
<elopio> I'm trying to figure out how to do it with t1mp
<mterry_> ogra_, you around?  We're waiting on split another day, so go ahead with platform-api if you want
<renato_> fginther, are you around?
<renato_> fginther, I am still having problems witht he packages version on jenkins
<renato_> fginther, I have already added the specific sdk version on my packages: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/search/+merge/218883
<renato_> fginther, but the installed qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin still the old one
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> bfiller: any luck with the gallery silo?
<bfiller> sil2100: shoot got distracted with other things, let me build the click and test it now
<bfiller> sorry about that
<sil2100> Asking now, since I don't really have reliable internet in my room, so I actually have to go down to the conference floors
<sil2100> bfiller: no problem ;)
<sil2100> ogra_: you have news on the greeter? But most probably you're away as well
<sil2100> bfiller: it's nothing super urgent if anything, just wanted to land things while we can since we basically have no US coverage right now
<sil2100> Due to robru being here with us in Malta
<sil2100> bfiller: (not pressuring or anything, just out of curiosity) how's the testing going? :)
<bfiller> sil2100: got 3 failures (:
<bfiller> sil2100: running it again
<sil2100> Aaargh ;p
<sil2100> bfiller: well, just remember that earlier the gallery-app test suite was already very reliable
<sil2100> bfiller: so let's maybe postpone this landing for tomorrow as well ;)
<sil2100> Without any haste
<sil2100> ogra_: hey, so it seems we won't land anything today, but I guess that's not that bad - at least we'll be around when things start appearing in the archive
<sil2100> I go back to my room then
<sil2100> o/
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-05-30
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 54 building (started: 20140530 02:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 54 DONE (finished: 20140530 03:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/54.changes ===
<robru> tedg, hey. i see you marked silo 18 as testing: done. I'm in meetings for a bit but I'll try to get to that within a few hours.
<tedg> robru, Cool, if you want to throw it on a device I'm all for more testing on that one :-)
<tedg> robru, Lots of packages changing :-)
<robru> tedg, yeah, absolutely, sil2100 and I will be doing extra testing on this one ;-)
<ogra_> looks like all testing is broken ... :(
<Mirv> robru: it needs a lot of packaging acks, so if you can find someone who can ack through https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-018-2-publish/27/ over there it'd help
<Mirv> and then archive admin is needed to accept the new ubuntu-app-launch package
<robru> yeah
<bzoltan> Mirv: robru: ogra_: here is the MR for the gallery AP tests to unblock the UITK -> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/gallery-app/workaround1324556-get_header/+merge/221415
<ogra_> bzoltan, whee ! thanks !!
<bzoltan> this MR fixes the gallery app failures with the new UITK
<ogra_> (i thought elopio wanted us to wait for the actual fix)
<bzoltan> ogra_: the problem was that on the header autopilot helper we are assuming that the container is called MainView. There are many applications that extend the MainView component and it gets a new name. We should use a different way to get the parent without knowing the name.
<ogra_> yeah, he explained that yesterday ...
<bzoltan> ogra_:  cool
<sil2100> bzoltan: hi! So, did you add this to your landing as per my yesterdays proposition? :)
<ogra_> bzoltan, but he also said we should better wait for the true fix
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I would do it after somebody else reviewed it
<sil2100> ogra_: as mentioned yesterday, there seems to be some problem with the workaround (or with other parts of the gallery landing)
<bzoltan> ogra_:  that will be the more permanent solution
<ogra_> sil2100, right
<sil2100> ogra_: so, we didn't release the workaround yet
<sil2100> ogra_: actually we didn't release ANYTING
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> thats how i understood leo ...
<ogra_> sil2100, and we should wait with landing anything til we know when we will be able to get image tests again
<t1mp> the true fix is here https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix1324556-get_top_container/+merge/221426 but jenkins is failing on that one
<ogra_> seems that went up in flames over night
<t1mp> can someon trigger a new CI run on that one^? looks like jenkins broke there
<ev> Saviq: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/18L7c3_w-Ls65Gccda-K3eOPbjOmUCi3wv2TQwtS1V9M/edit
<ogra_> plars, looks like the image testing server has a readonly fs or some such ?
<plars> ogra_: yes, I was just looking for you :)
<plars> ogra_: the phablet-config writable-image step seems to be silently failing to deliver us a writable image
<ogra_> strange ... i dont think we changed anything
<ogra_> sergiusens, ^^^any idea ?
<plars> looking at http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/54.changes, there were quite a few changes! :)
<ogra_> plars, yeah
<sergiusens> ogra_: we saw that last night, but I have no idea since the world is broken
<sergiusens> we didn't change anything
<ogra_> i just upgraded my flo here and it runs still fine
<sergiusens> ogra_: do a clean upgrade
<ogra_> there are definitely issues with mountall etc ... see #ubuntu-devel
<ogra_> but i dont see them affect anything on my flo
<sil2100> Crappy internet
<sil2100> ogra_: so, from what we saw, there seems to be problems with making the images writable
<rsalveti> ogra_: it is broken, we had that on a clean image yesterday as well
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah, apparently
<plars> ogra_, sergiusens: hmm, worse yet one of the devices I'm seeing this on in the lab didn't come back after a reboot
<ogra_> sergiusens, rsalveti ... right, confirmed, cant make my flo writable anymore here
<ogra_> (by simply touching /userdata/.writable_image)
<ogra_> writable_image is parsed from the initrd
<ogra_> which we didnt change at all recently ...
<ogra_> i wonder if it actually is writable initially ... and then the mountall issues turn it readonly again
<rsalveti> yeah
<plars> ogra_: yeah, rebooting puts the device into a bad state, I can't see anything on the screen and can't see it with adb
<plars> ogra_: interestingly, I can remount / with rw and it seems happy with that
<ogra_> indeed
<robru> tedg, hey, I saw your new request, but I can't assign it to a silo because I need an MP URL, not a branch URL in there, thanks
<tedg> robru, Sorry, fixed.
<robru> tedg, thanks
<robru> tedg, ok you got silo 13 ;-)
<bzoltan> ogra_:  thanks for your mail :) I managed to Ctrl-C the flashing and use the rev53 :)
<ogra_> :)
<tedg> robru, Woot! Lucky silo! ;-)
<sil2100> Just so everyone knows - we're not landing anything until the images are fixed
<ogra_> sil2100, i have a hack ready to uplload that will get us going again ... but currently xnox seems to have some actual fix ...
<Mirv> are having landing meeting?
<ogra_> robru, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7549809/
<robru> tedg, ok, finally got silo 18 correctly enabled on my mako, just running some tests now. so far so good but I really want to be sure with this one
<tedg> robru, Understandable. Me too :-)
<plars> ogra_: as an act of paranoia, I installed 54 and ran through the list of init scripts to run the same thing your hook is running
<plars> ogra_: the good news is that after a reboot, I come back in read/write just fine. The bad news is that reboot still fails
<plars> ogra_: I'm not sure what's going on in the background, it starts killing process so I lose the display and adbd, but it never power cycles
<ogra_> worked fine on my flo when i tested
<plars> ogra_: not sure about flo, I'm looking at mako
<ogra_> my flo is infortunately in xnox' hands now so i dont have a test device
<ogra_> and he needs it more
<plars> If you get time, we can use my mako to look at it. But unless we can fix this, all the tests will die even if we have your workaround I think
<ogra_> plars, did you try to force adb on ? (by hacking the start on stanza of the emergency adbd job)
<ogra_> (make it "start on startup" or on filesystem or so)
<plars> ogra_: hmm, I don't think that would help, but perhaps I could hack the stop stanza to just return 0 and not stop anything
<plars> ogra_: adbd comes up just fine if I power cycle it manually, but it just never reboots
<ogra_> so you see adbd starting ?
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> i see
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, the problem seems to be happening on stop, not start
<plars> yes. but I have to hold buttons down
<ogra_> its the shutdown process not the start after this
<plars> right
<ogra_> plars, could you try: adb shell reboot -f
<ogra_> that should directly call the kernel reboot function without processing scripts
<ogra_> i belive what xnox is working on will help on shutdown too
<ogra_> plars, probably we could temporary change the lab server to call reboot -f for this round of tests ?
<ogra_> (if that works)
<sil2100> ogra_: plars is away right now, so we can't really check this
<ogra_> sil2100, ok, have him check it if he comes back ...
<sil2100> He's trying
<plars> ogra_: yes, looks like that will work
<plars> ogra_: I can make that change, hopefully it's safe enough...
<ogra_> should be
<plars> ogra_: appears to just be a problem with adb shell reboot, adb reboot also works ok
<plars> at least on my laptop
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> that calls the kernel function too
<ogra_> working around any shutdown scripts
<sil2100> Mirv: just to make sure, which PPA should I use for the latest qt 5.3? Is it the silo PPA?
<ogra_> === New image build triggered ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 55 building (started: 20140530 09:45) ===
<robru> tedg, actually I'm getting strange AP failures with your silo enabled, I'm not really sure what's going on (inconclusive if the failures are your fault or more related to the recent archive problems or something else). I'm gonna wait for a new image to be built in a good state before I can proceed with publishing this
<tedg> robru, Okay, I ran the unity8 tests, are there other APs I should look at?
<davmor2> sil2100: so 55 is the one that is worth testing more right?
<robru> tedg, I was running different app ones, and found problems with address book and messaging app
<sil2100> davmor2: right... but we hoped it didn't have many changes
<sil2100> But yes, 55 seems a better choice
<robru> tedg, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing#Running_Deb_tests
<tedg> robru, Which are causing issues for you?
<robru> tedg, I got 16 errors in messaging app and 7 in address book app. didn't try very many others yet though
<tedg> Huh, the app onese.
<tedg> ones
<tedg> I wouldn't have expected that.
<popey> davmor2: ever get this bug 1324851
<ubot5> bug 1324851 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Dismissed snap decisions sometimes remain on screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1324851
<davmor2> popey: I've never seen that I'll keep my open for it though
<ogra_> tedg, both are running unconfined i think ... might be related
<tedg> ogra_, robru, not quite done yet, but it's working on my device.
<tedg> :-/
<robru> tedg, yeah, mostly I was running app tests just to check if the apps could even launch, seems they did launch, but there were other issues, which is why I said it was inconclusive.
<popey> davmor2: ta
<Mirv> sil2100 in your case probably silo is better since it correctly shows the need to rebuild maliit, but for device use qt5-beta2 (until at least maliit issue is solved)
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, thanks!
<sil2100> ogra_: I guess we can start reverting your fix now, as the real one is in -proposed
<ogra_> sil2100, will do, after the meeting
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks!
<xnox> sil2100: yeap, just need it migrate before image build.
 * sil2100 goes off to lunch
<davmor2> popey: just hit it so I've confirmed it
<popey> magic, thanks
<davmor2> popey: terminal app uses konsole right? Would the version in the archive being updated effect the terminal app?  I'm just wondering if that migh be what broke stuff
<popey> we know what broke it, t1mp is working on it.
<davmor2> ah nice
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 55 DONE (finished: 20140530 11:05) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/55.changes ===
<sil2100> \o/
<davmor2> oh I just got a push notification
<Chipaca> sil2100, Mirv: hi! do the changes cjwatson and ScottK are talking about on ubuntu-devel impact how I land things for ubuntu-push?
<cjwatson> Chipaca: Still plenty of discussion needed on that
<Chipaca> I'm not understanding whether the ubuntu developer review happens already, or if it's extra (or if I should apply for per-package upload for ubuntu-push?)
 * sil2100 was away from IRC so has no context
<Chipaca> sil2100: mail, not irc
<cjwatson> I think you should apply for PPU for ubuntu-push regardless
<cjwatson> It would be the right thing to do
<sil2100> Ah, that
<Chipaca> sil2100: constructive thread out of what started as a "what's the point of reviews" rant
<Chipaca> cjwatson: but for PPU you need to be an ubuntu developer, yes?
<cjwatson> No, PPU is one of the paths to being an Ubuntu developer
<Chipaca> ah
<Chipaca> i had it backwards
<Chipaca> is there a ppu template?
<Chipaca> or do people copy-and-edit?
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers#Per-package_Uploaders
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/DeveloperApplicationTemplate
<cjwatson> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperMembershipBoard/ApplicationProcess
<cjwatson> I think it'll be a while before any change happens, assuming enough people agree with me that it's the right thing to do - it was all contingent on the Airline anyway
<Chipaca> cjwatson: well, AIUI from that thread, and unless I'm missing something, the way I'm getting ubuntu-push in right now is wrong wrt the ubuntu rules or policy or whatever it's called
<davmor2> popey: media player did you file a bug for that?
<popey> davmor2: for what?
<cjwatson> Chipaca: That's my understanding too, so it would certainly help for upstreams to be proactive in helping to fix that :)
<davmor2> popey: it not playing that music track properly
<cjwatson> (wrt community tension etc.)
<popey> davmor2: no
<cjwatson> I'd hope to avoid too much practical disruption
<ogra_> yay, only nuntium and apparmor profiles
<Chipaca> cjwatson: is it better to apply for a single ppu, and perhaps expand it to other packages later, or should i make it broader now?
<davmor2> ogra_: and I'd tested nuntium outside and inside the silo previously too so that is good :)
<cjwatson> Chipaca: I'm not on the DMB so not certain, but my general feeling would be that it's better to apply for whatever's clear now
<cjwatson> and, yeah, expand later
<ogra_> davmor2, so all breakages showing up now must be apparmor ;)
<Chipaca> ok
<Chipaca> cjwatson: ta :)
<davmor2> ogra_: you were in the meeting right, Today all breakages are pitti's fault ;)
<ogra_> oh, right
<davmor2> ogra_: it also means that all fixes are pitti's doing too so it swings both ways :)
<ogra_> revert of the hack uploaded ... seems lsb also migrated out of -proposed
<Mirv> dbarth: could you possibly answer mitya57 on ubuntu-devel mailing list regarding qtwebkit 5.2 upgrade ETA (when it's allowed)?
<ogra_> plars, looks like there are still some issues with the tests
<plars> ogra_: indeed, I just connected
<plars> ogra_: checking it out now, flo died completely
<ogra_> should we ignore #55 and just fire up #56 now ?
<ogra_> (with the proper fix)
<sil2100> ogra_: you don't want to wait for livecd-rootfs revert landing?
<sil2100> ogra_: if that's ok with you we can build now
<ogra_> sil2100, well, after that lamded
 * sil2100 would prefer it to land though
<sil2100> Right
<plars> ogra_: actually so far it looks like most of the problems are due to bzr hitting errors while trying to pull things in phablet-click-test-setup
<plars> mako is all still running ok
<ogra_> plars, right, i see that
<ogra_> someting is still wonky there .... the error looks very weird as if it tries to create a logfile under /dev/null/.bzr.log
<davmor2> so popey big buck bunny is playing fine so I'm beginning to wonder if it is a codec issue
<popey> davmor2: worked before.
<ogra_> plars, can you make sure to revert your adb reboot hack too again for 56 (we actually want to catch issues with the shutdown scripts )
<plars> ogra_: actually the rebooting was fine in our scripts, I didn't have to change that anywhere
<ogra_> oh
<plars> ogra_: it was just me being paranoid because of what I had noticed with adb shell reboot
<ogra_> ah, k
<plars> ogra_: ...which is still broken afaik
<ogra_> not in 56
<plars> ogra_: oh, ok good. I didn't try yet in 56
<plars> err, I mean 55
<plars> but I'll try it by hand in 56 at least
<ogra_> i mean 56 ;)
<plars> I know
<ogra_> i tried xnox' fix on my flo and it is all fine there
<ogra_> plars, it would make sense to switch the lab scripts to actually use adb shell reboot ...
<plars> ogra_: well if it has the risk to leave them in an unrecoverable state, I'd like to wait until they are all instrumented. Otherwise rfowler will be plotting my murder
<xnox> ogra_: adb shell reboot, may not work.
<xnox> ogra_: because of loop mounting filesystems, our adb shell reboot is never clean.
<xnox> ogra_: adb reboot is the most reliable way....
<xnox> ogra_: one should test "adb shell reboot" though as a test case.
<dbarth> Mirv: yup, just got the message from Olivier
<ogra_> xnox, it worked up to now :)
<xnox> ogra_: oh. good =) didn't expect it to.
<ogra_> xnox, and i think it would be good to see if it breaks
<ogra_> the UI reboot dialog wont call adb ;)
 * sil2100 waits for the livecd-rootfs to migrate
<ogra_> it is close ... i hear it knocking at the archive door already :)
<sil2100> Can't wait!
<Chipaca> any ubuntu dev in here want to endorse my ppu, please feel free: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chipaca/PPU
<plars> argh
<Chipaca> (also dis-endorse it if you know^Wthink i'm evil)
<plars> ogra_, sil2100: might have to restart the tests in a bit, adb host is misbehaving
<plars> it's being looked into right now
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> i think we said we would consider that image a throw away piece anyway ...
<ogra_> just to get the fix out to -proposed users
<sil2100> plars: ok, thanks
<sil2100> Yeah, 56 is the one that we can look into
<ogra_> sil2100, firing up a build ...
<sil2100> ogra_: ! \o/
<ogra_> sil2100, and once that finished mterry should finally land his greeter :)
<sil2100> ogra_: I hope so, his silo is still not set to ready
<t1mp> ogra_: should I flash #55 or #53?
<t1mp> for testing apps with a new UITK
<ogra_> t1mp, 55 should be fine ...
<sil2100> 55 more I would say
<sil2100> As it's fixed and is more up-to-date
<t1mp> ok, thanks. I didn't know whether the writable image issue was fixed
 * t1mp flashing 55 now
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 56 building (started: 20140530 12:25) ===
<balloons> cihelp, ping
<dbarth> Mirv: ok, done; hopefully we can make a transparent switch next week
<balloons> fginther, ping? seems core apps jenkins isn't very happy at the moment. Had a 15 hour test run
<Mirv> dbarth: great, thanks for crafting an answer!
<renato_> fginther, ping
<elopio> ping cihelp, this is broken http://91.189.93.70:8080/computer/mediumtests-utopic-slave/?
<elopio> can you give us a hand please?
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 56 DONE (finished: 20140530 13:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/56.changes ===
<ogra_> yippie :)
<sil2100> o/
<fginther> elopio, balloons, it's hosed pretty bad
<balloons> yay fginther :-) thanks for allowing me to interrupt happy hour
<fginther> balloons, I'm not sure happy hour is going to be enough time :-(
<balloons> fginther, there was a slew of jobs backed up.. I did end up canceling them
<fginther> balloons, the stop gap solution is to disable the utopic machine until it can be fixed
<balloons> fginther, that's probably not a bad idea; we will keep going on trusty
<t1mp> I think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing has mistakes
<t1mp> I cannot run phablet-click-test-setup after installing the PPA for a new UITK
<t1mp> it fails like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7551635/
<balloons> that seems interesting
<t1mp> that's the autopilot tests for the new UITK, which is not in the archive yet
<fginther> renato_, hello
<balloons> right, archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ubuntu-ui-toolkit_0.1.46+14.10.20140527-0ubuntu1.dsc
<renato_> fginther, hi, I am still having problems with the staging branch, do you have time to help me on that?
<fginther> renato_, if this is the otto tests failing, then no. I don't have time to work on that right now
<fginther> renato_, the best short term fix I can do is disable the otto tests for that project until I get a chance to fix the tests
<bfiller> sil2100: can I have a silo for line 31 please
<robru> sil2100, ogra_: image 56 flashed, silo added, rebooted, things are looking good!
<sil2100> bfiller: ok! You'll get the last silo ;)
<renato_> fginther, is not necessary, this will not solve the problem, I can merge the branches manually for now
<bfiller> sil2100: nice thanks
<t1mp> balloons: any ideas how I should be running app AP tests with the updated uitk AP "custom proxy objects"?
<balloons> t1mp, you don't have to use phablet-test-setup
<balloons> t1mp, install the uitk helper locally and push it to the device yourself
<renato_> fginther, I am trying to avoid big problems when trying to merge on trunk
<balloons> t1mp, adb push /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/ubuntuuitoolkit /home/phablet/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit
<t1mp> balloons: with installing locally, do you mean install the deb for ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot? I did that on the device
<t1mp> still I need to run phablet-click-setup to get the AP tests for gallery-app, but that doesn't work because the uitk helper cannot be downloaded
<sil2100> bfiller: could you wait a moment? As tedg already has a lock on content-hub, just need to coordinate with him on if we can override
<balloons> t1mp, I mean on your desktop.. Assuming you have the package installed on your desktop you can do the push command above to copy it over
<bfiller> sil2100: sure
<balloons> otherwise, you can pull the package and do the same thing
<sil2100> (after the talks that are happening now)
<t1mp> balloons: but after that I still need to get the tests for gallery-app. I can get the debs for that as well but I am not sure that will give 100% the same test results
<balloons> t1mp, the tests for gallery app? push those to the device as well then
<balloons> if you check out lp:gallery-app
<balloons> cd gallery-app
<balloons> adb push tests/autopilot/ /home/phablet/autopilot/
<dbarth> Mirv: just a heads up fo qtwebkit 5.3; when you transition next week, make sure to have the branch with the oxide switch in the same silo as well
<dbarth> Mirv: or maybe we can pass that one just before; will see w/alex on Monday when he returns
<t1mp> balloons: oh thanks :) I'll do that
<balloons> t1mp, :-)
<t1mp> it seems so easy when you type it here, but I got lazy using all the scripts :)
<t1mp> still would be nice if the scripts also worked for new uitk versions
<balloons> t1mp, I'm not sure why it's broken exactly, but I'm pushing for us to migrate off the cobbled scripts to a proper solution
<balloons> I'm been sick this week so I'm not sure how far they got in Malta on it
<t1mp> ah, ok. I'm all for a proper solution :)
<t1mp> this works usually, but it is a hassle for me when I need to run all the app tests
<balloons> t1mp, the idea is to use autopkg to be able to properly specify depends and provision
<robru> tedg, hey, I'm retesting your silo on image #56 and it's looking *much* better
<dbarth> robru: hiya, we have silo 10 finally validated
<t1mp> balloons: I don't know autopkg. Is it t his one? https://github.com/autopkg/autopkg
<t1mp> re-using stuff that works++ :)
<balloons> t1mp, http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/auto-pkg-test.html
<t1mp> ah, something else :)
<davmor2> popey, dbarth, sil2100: there is some odd behaviour with the the twitter account setup and the keyboard in the accounts section of the settings app it constantly triggers to uppercase all the time
<davmor2> same thing on facebook
<robru> dbarth, cool, will release, thanks!
<sil2100> davmor2, popey: hey guys, you around?
<davmor2> sil2100: yeap
<robru> dbarth, hmmm, needs a core dev ack
<robru> dbarth, might be tricky to come by, sprint is just ending, everybody's in the bar already
<popey> sil2100: ya
<davmor2> sil2100: why?
<sil2100> davmor2, popey: let's do the meeting NOW
<sil2100> :)
<popey> ok
<davmor2> pfff you just want to go party you can't blag our heads
<sil2100> HUSH!
<robru> dbarth, luckily got ogra here to ack it
<fginther> renato_, I updated the container to the latest I could (unfortunately the latest image is still 10 days old) and still seeing test failures: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/485/console
<renato_> fginther, I updated the required packages versions to the last one on the autopilot package but it still using the old one
<fginther> renato_, is this the uitoolkit?
<renato_> yes
<renato_> fginther, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/search/revision/220
<fginther> renato_, I'll try to rebuild that branch, I was attempting a different branch
<renato_> thanks
<dbarth> robru, ogra_: thanks
<robru> dbarth, you're welcome
<sil2100> Saviq: any news? :D (no pressure)
<sil2100> Saviq: (no pressure, really :> )
<dbarth> davmor2: you mean with the new branches?
<davmor2> dbarth: when you open the accounts window for twitter or facebook the first character is lower case and the rest are upper it's like the keyboard got switched over somehow but on google and ubuntu1 it is the correct way round only happened in todays images
<davmor2> dbarth: I'm not sure if it is the keyboard or if it is the webrowser account windows that are causing it
<robru> Saviq, can I publish prettty please??
 * sil2100 stares at Saviq 
<sil2100> Ok, I close down now o/
<davmor2> sil2100: safe journey dude
<dbarth> davmor2: hmm, ok, noted, but i don't see that in the silo i was just testing (but was on #51)
<dbarth> i'll re-test with #55 on monday
<balloons> anyone running the latest image on the device? I can no longer run AP tests due to apparmor errors. Are you seeing the same?
<popey> balloons: I would try but...
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~/phablet/scripts$ phablet-test-run -v clock_app
<popey> sh: 1: /usr/bin/python: not found
<popey> oh my bad, ubuntu_clock_app
<popey> duh
<balloons> popey, that means module not found
<balloons> hah
<balloons> lovely error messages
<popey> nice error handling there buddy
<popey> clock tests running here on #56
<balloons> popey, I get this running any test: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7552608/
<balloons> apparmor is denying the introspection request from AP
<balloons> are you on a mako?
<popey> this is flo
<balloons> wow, same for me
<popey> clock worked fine here
<popey> Ran 20 tests in 429.165s
<popey> bah, i can't connect to the vpn to get to jenkins
<popey> I'm calling it a week.
<Mirv> ogra_: it seems 20 mins ago Saviq has approved the split greeter for landing, but there are 3 pieces of packaging acks https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-002-2-publish/2/
<balloons> popey, what time does dpm need the new pkgs?
<popey> you have new stuff to upload?
<balloons> popey, well if jenkins cooporates, there are mp's for music, calendar and calc so we can release trunk
<balloons> I'm happy to leave them, just don't want to leave David hanging
<popey> well, if you can test and upload to store, then I'm happy to download from store, test and accept them
<balloons> and yes the vpn is down :-) Just wanted to make sure before you left we were on the same page
<balloons> I'll assume you pushing them in Monday is good enough for David, so that's fine. Hopefully everything will be sorted before then
<popey> ☹
<balloons> enjoy your weekedn
<popey> well, MWE isn't until 11th une
<popey> *june
<popey> I'm more interested in getting the tests running reliably, and getting those fixes into trunk
<popey> infrastructure issues are a bit out of our control.
<popey> e.g. vpn
<balloons> sure thing.. well jenkins too.. poor francis did a temp workaround by disabling the utopic builder that broke horribly
<balloons> anyways, time for you to head out
 * balloons punts popey
<popey> heh
 * balloons reruns ap config
<balloons> my guess is I needed to recompile the apparmor configs, including the autopilot one..  Seems to have fixed things up
<bzoltan> does anybody know if the phablet-click-test-setup is expected to get fixed to work when there is a PPA enabled?
<bzoltan> Also is there a chance to use the UITK helpers from the release candidate from the Silo instead of the phablet-click-test-setup fetched ones?
<bzoltan> ogra_: Mirv: these issues are killing the silo verification ^
<boiko_> rsalveti: hi, is there any chance to get landing-019 published?
<boiko_> rsalveti: it would be nice to have it for Mobile Asia Expo
<rsalveti> boiko_: hey
<boiko> rsalveti: thanks :)
<rsalveti> boiko: np
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-05-31
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 57 building (started: 20140531 02:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 57 DONE (finished: 20140531 03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/57.changes ===
<popey> \o/ new calc, music and calendar in the store
<popey> well, #57 seems buggered on my flo
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-06-01
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 58 building (started: 20140601 02:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 58 DONE (finished: 20140601 03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/58.changes ===
<ogra_> Mirv, did any of these get acked yet ?
<ogra_> (the split greeter packaging changes)
<ogra_> (if not ... ACK ... )
<ogra_> popey, looks like unity8 didnt land until 2h ago https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/unity8/7.87+14.10.20140530.1-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> it is funny that all the tests pass though ... the results for 57 and 58 dont look massively bad or anything
<ogra_> i'll trigger an image build to pick up that package
<ogra_> image triggered ...
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 59 building (started: 20140601 12:10) ===
<popey> thanks ogra_ ☻
<ogra_> sent a followup email too ...
<popey> made it home eventually then?
<ogra_> 1am instead of 8pm ... and i had the worst train ride in my life (weird connetions on ultra slow trains going in wrong directions etc) but yeah ...
<ogra_> many aussies got stuck in dubai for the night ... though i guess dubai isnt the worxt place to spend a night :)
<cjwatson> unless you're the "wrong" skin colour :P
<cjwatson> yeah, I feared they'd get stuck
<cjwatson> had some train difficulties myself; got to King's Cross and it was all OH HAI NO TRAINS FOR THE NEXT TWO HOURS so I had to reroute
<ogra_> well, after standing for over an hour in the bright sun with only few opportunities of shadow i guess the average skin colour was bright red
<cjwatson> got home at 1:30am
<ogra_> mine for sure is :)
<cjwatson> heh, yeah, I was asymmetrically sunburnt
<cjwatson> right arm noticeably redder than left
<ogra_> (susie was pretty shocked seeing my face)
<ogra_> especially my frehead looks funny now :)
<ogra_> *forehead
 * ogra_ found the most funny note about all this is that canonical didnt make it "in the news" but "made the news" this time :)
<ogra_> seems our social media was the base of all news about this (gustavos pic, your twitter post) ...
<cjwatson> Not quite; I started by searching for "Malta airport" on twitter, and found Malta Independent and Malta Today breaking-news articles about it before I said anything there
<ogra_> oh
<cjwatson> Malta Today were clearly running a search since they replied to me immediately and then edited their article
<cjwatson> But yeah they were obviously trying to find anyone who was there
<cjwatson> There were a couple of other (non-C) people who tweeted just before me
<cjwatson> It's amazing how much attention twitter gets for this kind of thing nowadays though
<cjwatson> I didn't really have much first-hand information since there were no announcements and all we saw was planes with passengers clearly not being allowed off and fire engines going past
<ogra_> yup ... especially since there seemed to be a lot "real" news people around doing interviews etc ... i havent seen much from them and google revelaed nothing either
<cjwatson> I dodged the BBC asking for me to DM them my phone number for an interview :)
<cjwatson> Mostly 'cause I don't much like being interviewed but it was really noisy anyway
<ogra_> there was a lot guessing going on around me since thwe two passengers were announced pretty urgently while we stood in line for like 30mins beofre the evacuation started
<cjwatson> Yeah, I was already airside so had no idea about that
<cjwatson> Hadn't heard that it was two passengers - I only heard one name
<ogra_> it became clear that this was somehow related when a guy with a megaphone ran around asking the same named people to contact the security/emergency personnel
<cjwatson> Also: loudest alarm I have ever heard
<ogra_> ++
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 59 DONE (finished: 20140601 13:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/59.changes ===
 * popey updates to #59
<ogra_> black screen for me on flo :(
<ogra_> ugh
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ps ax|grep unity8
<ogra_>  2230 ?        Ssl    0:06 unity8 -testability
<ogra_> why the heclk is it running with that option
<popey> fine here on flo and mako
<popey>  2172 ?        Ssl    0:12 unity8
<ogra_> ok, then it is the condition of my flo
<popey> my flo booted to black with #57 iirc and i --wiped to get back to normal
<ogra_> iirc xnox played with it to fix the lsb breakage ... might be that i have weird test stuff installed
 * ogra_ wipes too
<popey> suppose i better mow the lawn ☻
<ogra_> on a sunday ?
<ogra_> (my neighbors would freak out :) )
<ogra_> bah ... the test results look awful ... seems unlocking doesnt work with many of the apps
<ogra_> (Saviq actually feared that ... hopefully we can get that fixed tomorrow)
<Mirv> ogra_: nope
<Mirv> ah, but apparently did and robru has published it already
<Mirv> on Friday already actually
<Mirv> so I'll do Sunday's good deed and kick a rebuild of unity8 in 018 then
<ahayzen> 3
<bzoltan> Mirv:  are you around?
<bzoltan> ogra_: Mirv: The Silo3 is fixing the gallery test failures  ... I have pushed both the lp:gallery-app AP tests and the UITK AP tests to /home/phablet/autopilot and the tests look good
<popey> hmm, the filemanager 193 published to the store refuses to download for me on nexus 4
<popey> 2014-06-01 18:53:56,897 - CRITICAL - ../../../../lib/SignOn/connection-manager.cpp 106 setupSocketConnection p2p error: QDBusError("org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.FileNotFound", "Failed to connect to socket /run/user/32011/signond/socket: No such file or directory") 1
<ogra_> bzoltan, i'll carry it into tomorrow mornings landing meeting ...
<bzoltan> ogra_: thank you, I will be here if I am needed
<ogra_> great ...
<ogra_> there are quite some app test failures thanks to the greeter split ... we'll need to dig into them too
<ogra_> (i think the unlocking behavior changed, seems the test suite needs some love=
<ogra_> )
<popey> bug 1325402
<ubot5> bug 1325402 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Can't download app updates on #59 on mako" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1325402
<popey> if anyone fancies trying to reproduce that, I'd appreciate it
<ogra_> popey, works fine
<popey> bah!
<popey> why is it broken here ☹
<ogra_> do you have an U1 account set up already ?
<popey> yes
<ogra_> afaik thats now needed
<ogra_> then look if you have a signond crash file ...
<popey> no crashes today
<ogra_> oh ... is the new filemanager unconfined now ?
<ogra_> the last version didnt allow me to navigate above home
<popey> hmm
<popey> can't download anything now
 * popey removes and re-adds u1 account
 * ogra_ notes that apps get killed a lot heavier on his flo 
<ogra_> i cant really just flick through them if i have more than two running ... they are restarting all the time
<popey> bah
<popey> that fixed it
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> thats really unpleasant
<popey> not the first time that's happened
<ogra_> two news webapps and G+ open and whatever is in the bg gets killed
 * popey tests that
<ogra_> the two that you can flick between are fine ... as soon as you switch to the tird that was in bg for a while it gets chaotic
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> now i managed to have G+ only showing a white screen
<ogra_> and with that all three other open apps woork just fine
<popey> I have G+, BBC News, Music and Calendar open
<ogra_> seems G+ i the evil bit here ... eating my ram
<popey> right, just tried to install filemanager on #50 and it did exactly the same thing!
<popey> so maybe it's a 1st of the month thing?
<ogra_> well, it installed just fine here
<ogra_> looking with htop i see unity8 uses constantly 205M ... plus unity8-greeter eating another 95M
<ogra_> each open webapp container eats between 90 and 100M
<ogra_> thats insane !
<ogra_> and the load on flo is constantly above 5
<ogra_> well, when i interact with it
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-05-25
<abeato> hey I am getting errors when compiling nuntium (golang) for powerpc in wily... however it was fine in vivid
<abeato> mandel, any idea why? ^^
<mandel> abeato, porwerpc is a PITA. I have seen it fail before but I each time has been due to a diff reason. Have you tired several times? is it test errors or compilation errors? Are we using gcc?
<abeato> mandel, the compiler simply crashes
<abeato> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/207399909/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-powerpc.nuntium_1.4%2B15.10.20150521-0ubuntu2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<abeato> should be the google compiler I think
<abeato> mandel, ah, no it is gccgo
<mandel> abeato, well, I know that we don't use the go tools at all when building the packages.. which sometimes has this problems :-/
<mandel> abeato, I wonder if it is a virtualize env. WE should ping sergio he has dealt with it already
<mandel> abeato, sometimes he just retried several times and it passed
<abeato> mandel, ok, actually for some packages I've seen similar weird errors and retrying did work, I'll keep trying a bit
<abeato> mandel, otherwise I'll wait for sergio
<mandel> abeato, sometimes compilers crash.. lack of memory for example
<abeato> possible
<abeato> but it is not C++11 :p
<abeato> mandel, thanks in any case, I'll keep you posted
<mandel> abeato, I know, is not cpp.. hehe
<mandel> abeato, please do, I'm getting back to full speed after last weeks catchup
<abeato> great :)
<dbarth__> hey there
<Mirv> morning dbarth__
<dbarth__> Mirv: good morning
<dbarth__> do you know if there is anyone from QA who can signoff this silo?
<Mirv> dbarth__: no, I don't know. there might be a problem depending on which countries have a day off today.
<dbarth__> right, it's a bit of a weird day
<dbarth__> well, if anyone here with qa/landing powers reads this, just ping me back
<sil2100> dbarth__: what is it about? Something requiring QA sign-off?
<dbarth__> sil2100: yes
<dbarth__> sil2100: apparently, mir is blocked on an OA test which fails; which itself is due to a UITK packaging issue
<dbarth__> sil2100: that's what silo 001 tries to fix
<sil2100> hm, I don't see anything in silo 001
<dbarth__> sil2100: bzoltan re-ran the full regression test plan on that build; but now needs the silo be green-lighted
<dbarth__> hmm, let me fwd the email thread
<sil2100> Well, anyway, this sounds like the autopkgtest regression we saw in wily - and if that's the case, then wily doesn't require QA sign-off
<sil2100> At least not officially right now
<dbarth__> ah, right, maybe that's easier than i thought
<sil2100> Oh no, the spreadsheet is b0rken again
<sil2100> Mirv: no meeting today, not enough people!
<sil2100> And I still don't have my cat so we can't do a cat-hangout
<mandel> sil2100, can you reconfigure line 25?
<sil2100> mandel: sure, just beware, spreadsheet has issues again it seems
<mandel> sil2100, ouch
<mandel> sil2100, well, I update an mr, I hope it works, I want to get silo 09 going before my coffee :)
<sil2100> Reconfiguring, hopefully with the right branches ;)
<sil2100> (since the spreadsheet might have messed them up)
<sil2100> Done
<mandel> sil2100, I hope everything went ok (fingers crossed)
<mandel> sil2100, one question, hos is QA today. I know is a bank holiday in several countries.
<mandel> sil2100, USA and UK at least
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, was it that no QA mostly?
<sil2100> Mirv: right
<sil2100> mandel: yeah, not sure who we have and if we have anyone, since I know most of them are off, and the others might have taken swap days for travel
<sil2100> mandel: I didn't get any info from them about who will cover sign-off today
<mandel> sil2100, ok, thx for the feedback, I'll make sure they have a lot of work for tuesday ;;)
<sil2100> Damn, I had a rough weekend, my discrete graphics card died on my laptop
<sil2100> So I'm stuck with the intel one
<Mirv> sil2100: well, I'm now months without internal screen and it seems I'll be going to a sprint without working internal screen.. I'd switch with yours ;)
<sil2100> uh oh
<sil2100> ;)
<Mirv> but I've secured there'll be a monitor available
<Mirv> and I'll take adapter for vga, dvi and hdmi
<Mirv> I ordered my XPS13 on Apr 30th and it was supposed to be "two weeks"
<Mirv> now it seems it's next week ie during the sprint
<Mirv> oh, my subsequent qt landing landed, this 020 can be freed
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: otto is broken for a while now and in process of being removed; Landing gates closed for vivid-overlay; QA mostly away today; Spreadsheet issues again
<sil2100> Oh, imgbot seems to have a national holiday today too
<Mirv> no stunting today
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> imgbot, stunt
 * imgbot rolls on its back and purrs
<ogra_> there you go :)
<Mirv> !
<sil2100> He's back!
<sil2100> hm, I don't feel superish well today somehow
<Mirv> :(
 * sil2100 AFK for ~1.5h
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can silo 17 be published, please?
<oSoMoN> trainguards: the spreadsheet refuses to save my changes, but I validated silo 17 (line 61), the contents of column K would be : "Yes (#91 krillin oSoMoN)"
<oSoMoN> trainguards: I’d also like to request a silo to sync webbrowser-app back from the vivid overlay PPA to wily, but given that the spreadsheet is malfunctioning, is it possible to get a silo assigned and a source copy made into it?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ok, thanks. yes the spreadsheet is again borken.
<Mirv> oSoMoN: hmm, it'd need core-dev ack for the libmedia-hub-dev build-depends removal (nice!), not sure who'd be around with so many public vacations
<Mirv> oSoMoN: there was btw a short discussion about compiling Oxide in Debian and I believe that media-hub and then the libandroid-properties-dev build dependencies seemed a bit problematic
<Mirv> even though they're only armhf
<oSoMoN> Mirv, interesting, did that discussion happen on a ML ?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: no, on #kubuntu-devel someone mentioned about "Unity dependencies" and I became interested since I didn't think there are any
<oSoMoN> ogra_, are you around? need a core-dev ack for https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-017-2-publish/90/artifact/oxide-qt_packaging_changes.diff
<oSoMoN> Mirv, could you point the interesting people to #oxide on freenode, or the oxide@lists.launchpad.net  ML ?
<oSoMoN> s/interesting/interested/
<Mirv> oSoMoN: I did, but it seemed there was no at-the-moment interest
<oSoMoN> ok
<oSoMoN> thanks
<oSoMoN> Mirv, what about a sync silo for webbrowser-app? Can you assign one without a spreadsheet entry?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: a strong maybe, yes
<oSoMoN> Mirv, sorry I’m not sure I understand your answer "a strong maybe, yes"
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> oSoMoN: did you get that sync silo for webbrowser-app?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, no I didn’t, Mirv gave me a cryptic answer and then nothing :)
<sil2100> ok ;)
<sil2100> Let me assign one then, hoping the spreadsheet won't blow up
<sil2100> Oh crap, the spreadsheet is REALLY broken this time
<oSoMoN> was it just a tiny bit broken in the past? ;)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: silo 001, building now (source sync in progress)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thanks!
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hah, well, in the past it at least allowed adding entries (that would be reverted after ~1h), this time even this seemed to be too much!
<oSoMoN> google on its knees?
<sil2100> One would like to say: 'as always'
<oSoMoN> sil2100, do you know of any core-dev who would be around, to validate the packaging changes in silo 17 to publish it?
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Most core devs I know won't be around today
<sil2100> So it might be hard-ish
<sil2100> I might have found someone
<sil2100> hm...
<sil2100> chrisccoulson: you have upload rights for oxide, right?
 * sil2100 always keeps forgetting that
<chrisccoulson> sil2100, no I don't, and I'm not working today anyway :)
<sil2100> Ok, no worries ;)
<sil2100> Thanks
<rsalveti> why did we remove libmedia-hub-dev from the build-dep list?
<rsalveti> other than that this is just changing the changelog
<rsalveti> which is fine
<rsalveti> would be nice to have that in the changelog
<chrisccoulson> rsalveti, media-hub has never been in the build-dependencies because it's in universe
<rsalveti> not what https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-017-2-publish/90/artifact/oxide-qt_packaging_changes.diff is showing
<chrisccoulson> urgh, that's because a PPA build got copied over, and dbarth added that in the PPA
<rsalveti> and right, it got a MIR approval but it will only move to main once we have one package from main depending on it
<rsalveti> right, then it's all fine
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. well, it's never actually been included in the packaging branch that's normally used for uploading to the archive
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> rsalveti: thanks :)
<robru> bregma: huh, queuebot says 26 can be published but dashboard/spreadsheet don't. what's going on, should I publish?
<bregma> robru, you can publish, I believe the spreadsheet is being petulant
<robru> bregma: ok thanks
<sil2100> robru: hey ho, I guess no meeting today due to steve-absence
<sil2100> hm, I just noticed that 'hey ho' sounds a bit vulgarish in english
<sil2100> Especially if one reads that in a slangish way
<sil2100> robru: s/hey ho/hey (safer this way)
<robru> sil2100: lol
<sil2100> ;)
<robru> sil2100: yeah so I just need to write a few test cases for dual landings and then I'll go live in a bit.
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> robru: guess what's up with our beloved spreadsheet
<robru> sil2100: yeah looks fun
<sil2100> o/
<rsalveti> I gave up trying to create a silo
<rsalveti> spreadshit not working at all for me today
<robru> rsalveti: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/build?delay=0sec call the form manually if you need a silo; just make sure everything is space-separated.
<rsalveti> will wait someone to create, tired of spending time with this
<robru> rsalveti: actually spreadsheet looks fine to me, assigned you 14
<rsalveti> it works, eventually
<rsalveti> thanks
<robru> rsalveti: your'e welcome. just gst-plugins-bad1.0 right?
<rsalveti> yes
<robru> rsalveti: yeah should be good to go
<robru> rsalveti: looks like the problem was that you had RECONFIGURE_SILO checked when the silo hadn't been created. most likely you opened the assign dialog, it generated the requestid, then closed/reloaded the page, opened the assign dialog again, and it saw the old requestid and thought you wanted to reconfigure instead of assing.
<rsalveti> robru: nops, it opened first fine, hit then gave me a fatal error
<rsalveti> then tried to remove the id, but couldn't
<rsalveti> then I gave up
<robru> rsalveti: ok. fix was to just do the assignment but then uncheck "reconfigure" on the jenkins page
<rsalveti> right, but then the id would be different, woudln't it?
<rsalveti> I'd still need to update it there
<robru> rsalveti: no? the id in the jenkins page is determined by what the spreadsheet gives it.
<rsalveti> right, then why it gave me the reconfigure prompt?
<rsalveti> at the first time I called it
<robru> rsalveti: because the id was already in the spreadsheet cell. the spreadsheet decides if you're doing an assign or a reconfigure based on whether or not the requestid is already there.
<rsalveti> right, but why didn't it just do the right thing :-)
<rsalveti> maybe the fatal error I got kind of broke it somehow
<robru> rsalveti: because it's a flaming piece of crap. bileto is going to solve all this.
<rsalveti> right
<robru> rsalveti: anyway when you see https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/5003/console "Could not find REQUEST_ID 1432583896831 in any silo." it means "run the job again but uncheck reconfigure silo"
<rsalveti> yeah, will try that next time
<rsalveti> robru: it seems my previous silo disappeared from the spreadsheet
<robru> rsalveti: indeed
<robru> rsalveti: most QA is off today; I'd wait until tomorrow then fix it and submit for QA.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-05-26
<oSoMoN> good morning trainguards! silo 1 is good to publish, but I can’t mark it as such as there is no corresponding line in the spreadsheet
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ok, thanks!
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ok, core-dev ack needed. maybe ogra_ will be up soon to check the oxide dep bump + new qml dependency (in main) from https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-001-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/webbrowser-app_packaging_changes.diff and say "ack" :)
<infinity> ... who keeps rebuilding nuntuim over and over again?
<infinity> abeato: queuebot seems to want to blame you?
<abeato> infinity, that's me
<abeato> infinity, there is some bug that does not let me to build it for powerPC
<abeato> compiler crashing
<infinity> abeato: So, two things.  1) rebuilding over and over isn't going to fix a toolchain bug.  2) revving the version every time means you're building on 5 arches and wasting CPU cycles to test 1).
<abeato> well, I actually found that some times the build result can vary
<abeato> anyway, I opened a bug for gccgo
<infinity> 7 times in a row might be a hint that they won't vary. :P
<abeato> infinity, indeed :p
<infinity> And either way, there are ways to retry just that one broken build, rather than rebuilding over and over with fresh source.
<abeato> didn't think about the cycles though, sorry
<abeato> infinity, ok, good to know
<infinity> abeato: What's the bug number for your gccgo bug?
<abeato> infinity, bug #1458761
<ubot5> bug 1458761 in gccgo-5 (Ubuntu) "Cannot build nuntium on PowerPC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1458761
<infinity> abeato: Ahh, wrong package.  But I'll dupe it with LP: #1454183
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1454183 in docker.io (Ubuntu) "gccgo crash on powerpc" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1454183
<abeato> infinity, great, thanks... maybe the priority should be risen there
<cjwatson> abeato: Yeah, in future ask the trainguards please if you don't have access to retry a single build in the PPA (which any member of ~ci-train-ppa-service can do).  Some other architectures (notably arm64) are short of capacity and this sort of behaviour causes problems there.
<abeato> cjwatson, thanks, good to know
<cjwatson> sil2100: Is there some way we can improve the citrain UI to hint people away from doing this kind of thing?
<cjwatson> like, "don't use this button to retry a single-arch failure" or some such
<sil2100> cjwatson: I have an almost finished branch that would allow people to retry single failed PPA builds
<sil2100> So this might help once people know about that
<cjwatson> That sounds good!
<cjwatson> I mean, if the whole thing weren't abusing the Launchpad permission model then it'd be right there in the LP UI, but still.
<cjwatson> Hopefully with ephemeral PPAs we can give a grant to the ticket owner or whatever.
<sil2100> hm, spreadsheet still broken, let me prepare a migration
<sil2100> ATTENTION! Spreadsheet being migrated, old spreadsheet is being disabled
<sil2100> jibel: will you be able to re-target the trello scripts to the new spreadsheet in a moment?
<jibel> sil2100, sure
<jibel> sil2100, ^ if it is the same that was here last week it can be published. ToyKeeper did the verification
<jibel> sil2100, I flipped the switch the morning but the spreadsheet probably forgot it
<jibel> this*
<sil2100> Yeah, it reverts since a day, I'll publish in a moment
<oSoMoN> ogra_, hey, if you’re around I’d need a core-dev ack for https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-001-2-publish/106/artifact/webbrowser-app_packaging_changes.diff , please
<sil2100> Looks good to me, but yeah, it's a package in main so we need someone's thumbs up
<sil2100> jibel: new spreadsheet link: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ahfru_NNQUKMdEZzQ3VHV0xHS3RKcERudVljcXQycWc#gid=0
<sil2100> Or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain
<sil2100> Dashboard retargetted, commitlog scripts retargetted (not working anyway)
<sil2100> Now only trello board scripts and queuebot scripts remain
<sil2100> For queuebot I need either stgraber or robru
<jibel> sil2100, bot updated
<robru> sil2100: nope only stgraber can update qbot (I'm but here either)
<sil2100> robru: ah ha!
<sil2100> robru: ok, thanks (even though you're not here)
<sil2100> jibel: thanks
<jibel> pstolowski, Hey, is there a silo with a fix for bug 1457698?
<ubot5> bug 1457698 in Canonical System Image "Aggregator can't subsearch the same child twice to get different depts" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1457698
<pstolowski> jibel, not yet, i've just requested it in line #66 of the sheet
<sil2100> Ah, my first official dual landing!
<sil2100> Let's give robru's code a spin :)
<ogra_> oSoMoN, lovely ! full ACK :)
<sil2100> ogra_: o/
<sil2100> Ok, let me publish all those silos now since I'm done with migration
<sil2100> ogra_: sorry to bother, but could you take a look at one more quickie? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-019-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/ubuntu-ui-toolkit_packaging_changes.diff
<sil2100> ogra_: looks good as well, it's Mirv's work so it has to ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, ACK
<sil2100> Thanks again :)
<oSoMoN> ogra_, thanks :)
<jibel> davmor2, I'm assigned silo 28 to you, you're the only one with a giffgaff SIM
<Mirv> ;)
 * Mirv away
<pstolowski> jibel, hey, the fix you asked about earlier is in silo 15 and tested by me
<jibel> pstolowski, thanks. We'll do the verification asap.
 * ogra_ wonders why his terminal app doesnt start on arale anymore after it was stated once
<ogra_> *started once
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> killing the hanging /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/ubuntu-app-launch/cgroup-reap-all process makes it work again
<ogra_> tedg, ^^^^
<ogra_> hmm ... and i can reproduce
<sil2100> uh
<ogra_> i'll not reboot til tedg shows up
<ogra_> quite some regressions in imae 15 vs 14 on arale, i wonder why
<ogra_> *image
<ogra_> (backlight not turning off when pressing power is another one)
<ogra_> and indeed image 15 had powerd changes ... http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/vivid/20150525.changes
<jamesh> cihelp: ping.  I made a request to the CI list asking for the jobs for the thumbnailer jobs to be reconfigured to point at wily last week.  Has there been any progress on that?
 * sil2100 needs to go for lunch
<ogra_> sil2100, are you aware that the last three wily image builds failed ?
<ogra_> ... fix uploaded
<jgdx> hm
<boiko> trainguards: I am trying to mark vivid silo 6 as tested but the spreadsheet is giving me server errors
<ogra_> are you using the right one ?
<ogra_> afaik they switched to a new one again
<boiko> now that I looked at the title, seems no :)
<boiko> ogra_: thanks
<jibel> trainguards, can you publish silo 15?
<josepht> jamesh: Yes, I'm in the process of getting the changes made.  Sorry for failing to reply to your email.
<jgdx> kenvandine, any idea why I can't rebuild silo 13? ( error msg at http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=ubuntu%2Flanding-013 )
<kenvandine> ugh
<kenvandine> jgdx, 1) you shouldn't be working
<kenvandine> 2) no freaking clue...
<kenvandine> i'll look at it though
<jgdx> kenvandine, I need to be more precise wrt email subjects/you need to read the email date :P
<kenvandine> oh!
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> yesterday was a holiday for me too :)
<kenvandine> i just read your mail 2 minutes ago :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, why are you trying to rebuild lxc-android-config?
<kenvandine> i merged the changes that landed in it friday
<jgdx> kenvandine, I didn't at first, but after I got that error message I did
<jgdx> (… try to build lxc config pkg)
<kenvandine> ok, you shouldn't need to rebuild that package
<kenvandine> oh... i know why
<kenvandine> you can only do watch only builds for that one
<kenvandine> since i dput it
<jgdx> kenvandine, okay, I have no idea what that means
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> it's not built from a bzr branch
<kenvandine> so i uploaded the package to the ppa manually and did a watch only build for it
<kenvandine> so when you rebuild settings in that silo, be sure to always specify just that package name to rebuild
<kenvandine> or it'll blow chunks :)
<mandel> sil2100, one question, if I have a silo that will land stuff in trunk and the same stuff needs to be in vivid, a simple sync works, right? Or do I need to create mrs against a diff series
<mandel> ??
<ogra_> you should be able to use the new dual silos
<ogra_> (see mail)
<mandel> ogra_, oh, I probably missed that email, on the the list?
<ogra_> yeah
<mandel> ack
 * mandel reads
<pstolowski> thostr_, ^ landing in progress it seems
<Mirv> jibel: ok.
<sil2100> mandel: yeah, as ogra_ said ;)
<sil2100> mandel: robru finished the dual-landing feature
<ogra_> sil2100, new livecd-rootfs landed ... feel free to try a new wily image if you want one ... should build now
<kgunn> sil2100: so, excuses shows nothing holding up mir....but it says still "stuck in proposed"....does someone need to do something extra ?
<ogra_> kgunn, new binary names ? (do youhave any packages that have the version in their package name ?)
<ogra_> (libs are typically a good candidate)
<camako> sil2100, kgunn, Mir 0.13.1 was having problems landing on Fri due to UITK autopkg test failure which now landed (silo 1). Does it need to be prodded somehow?
<kgunn> ogra_: yes, the one in silo 30 has a new versions
<kgunn> in the name
<ogra_> kgunn, then you need to talk to an archive admin to approve it (in #ubuntu--remease)
<ogra_> *release
<kgunn> :)
<cjwatson> ogra_: New binary names affect entry into -proposed, not migration from -proposed to release.
<ogra_> oops, indeed
<kgunn> ...and i got distracted anyway
<kgunn> so what do i need to do now ?
<cjwatson> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt shows http://paste.ubuntu.com/11371646/
<cjwatson> So some of those packages are rendered uninstallable by the upgrade
<cjwatson> You need to investigate that
<cjwatson> kgunn: It basically looks like qtubuntu-android needs to be rebuilt against the new mir
<cjwatson> kgunn: Er, qtubuntu-gles
<cjwatson> kgunn: Also qtubuntu
<cjwatson> The rest is fallout from that
<kgunn> camako: ^
<kgunn> cjwatson: one question, we originally landed in vivid+overlay, does it not have the same test ?
<cjwatson> it doesn't
<kgunn> mmm
<kgunn> ...once again, am scared by overlay setup
<cjwatson> kgunn: in general, update_excuses is the first stage, and only considers each source package in isolation; the update_output stage considers interaction between packages
<cjwatson> there probably ought to be two overlay PPAs, with proposed-migration set up to copy from one to the other
<cjwatson> sil2100: ^-
<kgunn> cjwatson: what would your recommendation be ?...i can add qtubuntu for this wily landing (which is a sync), and then just go rebuild qtubuntu in overlay ?
<cjwatson> kgunn: I don't have a detailed recommendation, something like that sounds roughly reasonable ...
<cjwatson> just doing your analysis :)
<thostr_> ogra_: do you have more details about powerd issue
<ogra_> thostr_, not really, image 14 on aralle was fine, with 15 i see the backlight staying on for ~1min before it shuts off
<ogra_> -l
<ogra_> thostr_, seems to be reproducable by others ... but it is not easy to see in daylight ...
<thostr_> ogra_: when was image 14?
<ogra_> dunno, friday or so ...
<ogra_> image 15 had these changes: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/vivid/20150525.changes
<ogra_> since powerd fiddles with the brightnness settings in that change i think it is a suspicious candidate
<charles> ogra_, thanks
<charles> ogra_, agreed, it seems the most likely
<charles> ogra_, the actual diff looks innocent enough, but the other changes in image 15 look even less like candidates...
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> and the device or custom tarballs didnt change between arale 14 and 15
<thostr_> seems there is never ever something like an innocent change....
<charles> looks like the latest image on krillin is 14, let's see if that has the behavior...
<jgdx> kenvandine, so libsystemsettings1 ubuntu-system-settings in PACKAGES… and what else?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> just ubuntu-system-settings
<kenvandine> it's the source package name
<jgdx> okay
<kenvandine> that's it
<jgdx> thanks
<kenvandine> do you need to rebuild again?
<kenvandine> i fixed it earlier, just fyi
<kenvandine> jgdx, to fix it i did a watch only rebuild, sorted it all out (for future reference)
<jgdx> magic, got it
<jgdx> kenvandine, yeah, found a bug with the latest hotspot thing using the serverpropsync code
<jgdx> fixed and pushed
<kenvandine> ok
<sil2100_> F**K
<sil2100_> Always when I need the internet most, I hate my ISP
<sil2100_> ogra_: could you take a look at https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-028-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/network-manager_packaging_changes.diff ?
<kgunn> sil2100: sorry about your isp, can you or a delegate hop a quick hangout with me and camako ? to sort this mir stuff out...
<sil2100> kgunn: sure, just need some time for my internet to stabilize
<sil2100> kgunn: in the meantime, let me take a look at the mir situation
<kgunn> sil2100: do you see colin's posts around an hour ago ?
<kgunn> regarding...
<kgunn> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt shows http://paste.ubuntu.com/11371646/
<kgunn>  So some of those packages are rendered uninstallable by the upgrade
<kgunn>  You need to investigate that
<sil2100> Yeah, I already saw the migration output
<sil2100> Sadly we already discussed with slangasek the big issue of not having proposed-migration for the overlay PPA
<sil2100> We were thinking of running a separate britney instance just for that purpose, but it's actually a lot of stuff to setup
<sil2100> kgunn: anyway, I suppose the only way to unblock is indeed get a silo assigned and rebuild qtubuntu/qtubuntu-gles against the new mir
<sil2100> kgunn: you can try getting a dual landing silo for this I suppose
<sil2100> It would build binaries for both vivid and wily, since both need fixing
<cjwatson> sil2100: Really?  I did most of the prep work to make that kind of thing pretty straightforward before I left Foundations.
<kgunn> sil2100: actually....would we need to rebuild everything ? mir+ all it's rdeps
<cjwatson> kgunn: Why would you need to rebuild everything?
<kgunn> e.g. wouldn't we need to back out that 13.0 from proposed since it's broken?
<cjwatson> Er, no
<cjwatson> You're fixing it
<cjwatson> Backing it out and putting it back in again is a waste of everyone's time
<kgunn> ok, my confusion, i thot possibly there might be an issue with the silo
<cjwatson> It's already out of the silo
<kgunn> happy to just add qtubuntu
<sil2100> kgunn: could you prepare a new landing request that only has qtubuntu and qtubuntu-gles? I'll make sure the PPA will build against -proposed
<kgunn> cjwatson: ok, so it just sits in proposed and waits until you fix it?
<kgunn> camako: ^
<cjwatson> kgunn: Well, not me, but yes
<kgunn> cjwatson: sure, you=me
<sil2100> Yeah
<sil2100> That's why we run most tests on -proposed, as this is the place where things can get a bit broken and wait for repair
<camako> kgunn, I think alan_g is doing the mir 0.13.0 landing
<alan_g> camako: I thought it was done?
<cjwatson> sil2100: It would require tweaking archive-reports to mirror the PPA(s), the britney1 wrapper scripts to assemble Packages files from the appropriate mirror, either coming up with some way to run autopkgtests/boottests or disabling them in the interim, and teaching promote-to-release to copy between PPAs
<cjwatson> I think that's about it
<camako> alan_g, me too
<cjwatson> sil2100: autopkgtests/boottests are potentially complicated, indeed, but bearing in mind that they aren't being run for the vivid overlay right now, it would still be an improvement to run the rest of proposed-migration with those disabled
<cjwatson> Should be under a day's work all told if you omit the test runner bits
<sil2100> hmmm
<alan_g> camako: so what do you think I'm doing?
<sil2100> cjwatson: that's good news then, since from what I talked with slangasek it seemed a bit troublesome to setup, requiring some input from CI - but maybe that was because of the boottests
<kgunn> alan_g: long story short, there's some package interaction
<kgunn> testing that's only done in the official archive
<kgunn> not currently in vivid+ovly
<cjwatson> sil2100: the CI input would be for autopkgtests/boottests
<camako> alan_g, mir 0.13.0 failed to land on wily is the bottom line
<cjwatson> sil2100: I agree that starts to get into things that are less than trivial, but as I say, it's surely better to have proposed-migration with no test runners than no p-m at all
<kgunn> alan_g: so it seems that it caught the need for us to rebuild qtubuntu/qtubuntu-gles
<sil2100> alan_g: it looks like qtubuntu/qtubuntu-gles will have to be rebuilt with the latest mir
<sil2100> alan_g: I would propose preparing a new silo using the dual-landing functionality
<sil2100> This would also unblock mir wily migration
<kgunn> right ^
<kgunn> broken in both
<alan_g> cjwatson: I'm playing catchup here. What problem are you having with qtubuntu?
<sil2100> alan_g: it seems to be causing trouble causing uninstallable packages with the new mir in -proposed
<alan_g> Do we know why it is "uninstallable" or do I need to reproduce that?
<cjwatson> alan_g: *I'm* not having any problem personally; I'm helping kgunn out with analysis.  qtubuntu has not been rebuilt against the new libmircommon ABI and needs to be.
<cjwatson> alan_g: You don't need to reproduce anything, it's trivially uninstallable per its dependencies.
<cjwatson> alan_g: Or rather would be once the old libmircommon is removed.  Detecting this kind of problem is one of the core functions of the proposed-migration system.
<alan_g> cjwatson: that's odd, libmircommon ought to be ABI compatible.
<alan_g> Sorry, thinko
<cjwatson> libmircommon3                    | 0.12.1+15.04.20150324-0ubuntu1 | wily                   | amd64, arm64, armhf, i386
<cjwatson>  libmircommon4                    | 0.13.1+15.10.20150520-0ubuntu1 | wily-proposed          | amd64, arm64, armhf, i386
<cjwatson> alan_g: ^-
<cjwatson> qtubuntu-desktop etc. still depend on libmircommon3
<cjwatson> Therefore they need to be rebuilt
<alan_g> Ok. The real problem is that qtubuntu binds to libmircommon at all
<cjwatson> How you fix it is up to you
<cjwatson> But mir ain't getting through -proposed until it doesn't increase the uninstallable count :-)
<alan_g> Sure. Just trying to understand the difficulty
<alan_g> kgunn: did you say we have a silo?
<kgunn> alan_g: no, we don't have a silo atm
<kgunn> to correct this
<kgunn> alan_g:  and...looks like what i was thinking, we have a dep we shouldn't
<sil2100> I can give you guys a silo if anything, we have plenty
<alan_g> kgunn: it's a guess, but I know libmirclient (prior to 13) had a public transitive dependency on libmircommon and (I think) some entry points were in the wrong library at some point prior to 012. I suspect that the dependency comes from that.
<alan_g> sil2100: I'm in my last hour of the day, but if you won't run out...
<pmcgowan> jibel, fyi the last tarball had the wifi wakeup workaround from alex
<robru> sil2100: hey how'd it go today?
<robru> been a long time since I did a cu2d rollout ;-)
<cwayne> fginther, ping
<cwayne> cihelp pingerino
<sil2100> cwayne: give me a ping-back if you have everything setup for the arale customs :)
<sil2100> robru: nothing exploded so far!
<robru> sweet
<sil2100> robru: let me check the status of one of the landings, one moment
<sil2100> robru: ah, btw. we migrated the spreadsheet, so I changed the dashboard locally on platform but didn't commit to your git repo :)
<plars> cwayne: did you need something?
<cwayne> sil2100, will do, having a quick hiccup with jenkins not wanting to build customs though..
<cwayne> plars, yeah, trying to figure out what's up with this: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cambridge/job/Arale%20Custom%20Tarball/21/console
<cwayne> i.e., jenkins not being able to branch stuff from hanloon (that worked yesterday)
<sil2100> robru: so, the silo looks goodish, although it seems something funny happened to the wily upload
<sil2100> robru: not sure if that's caused by anything CI Train doing
<plars> cwayne: I've been getting that on some branches here too, I think something is wrong with launchpad right now :(
<robru> sil2100: what looks goofy?
<robru> sil2100: oh did you get queuebot updated with stgraber?
<sil2100> robru: so it seems it published it to -proposed correctlish but the train can't track it
<sil2100> robru: not yet, will poke him soon
<sil2100> robru: anyway, take a look at silo 15
<sil2100> It's a dual-landing one
<sil2100> The package is in vivid-overlay and wily, but it cannot find it anywhere it seems
<robru> sil2100: is that the only dual silo that's been published? or have others been successful?
<sil2100> I don't remember if we had any others, since basically dual-landings will be low on usage currently due to the vivid landing gates closed - so we only accept selected fixes
<robru> sil2100: that's really weird, the primary mp-based build I didn't change any codepaths. I just added some hooks to also do vivid stuff on top of all the existing wily code that was already going
<sil2100> Not sure if Mirv had published anything besides this one
<cwayne> sil2100, so jenkins+lp is being a bit finnicky, but the jobs themselves are created
<cwayne> sil2100, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cambridge/job/Arale%20Custom%20Tarball/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/bq-international/build/custom.tar.xz would be the meizu.en-proposed
<cwayne> and http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cambridge/job/Arale%20Tarball%20Vivid%20-%20Gated/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/custom.tar.xz would be meizu.en
<sil2100> ACK
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<robru> sil2100: uh I can't branch any lp branches it seems. great
<robru> cjwatson: hey, uh.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/11374362/ how would I troubleshoot this?
<robru> cjwatson: happening on public branches and 'bzr whoami' and 'bzr lp-login' have sensible values...
<boiko> trainguards: can I have a silo assigned again for row 24?
<robru> boiko: sure one sec
<robru> boiko: are you wanting to land in JUST wily or do you want wily + vivid in one go?
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: otto is broken for a while now and in process of being removed; Landing gates closed for vivid-overlay
<boiko> robru: that's a good question actually, bfiller ^
<bfiller> boiko: which silo?
<boiko> bfiller: address-book splitting
<bfiller> boiko: vivid overlay is frozen now for ota-4, so if we want to land that it will have to be wily only for now.
<boiko> robru: so wily only :)
<boiko> bfiller: thanks
<robru> bfiller: sil2100: i wonder though will it be ready to land before vivid unfreezes?
<bfiller> boiko: don't know if I'd bother retargetting until we at least get it working first?
<boiko> bfiller: well, for two of the problems QA found I already fixed, there is only one or two left
<boiko> bfiller: but yeah, maybe we can start testing it using vivid
<bfiller> boiko: I would
<boiko> robru: so, let me change it to vivid only
<bfiller> boiko: after fully working and ready to land lets see where to land it
<boiko> bfiller: yep, makes sense
<robru> bfiller: well the issue is that you can't just go back and change it; the packages would need to be rebuilt if you were going to change from vivid to wily or wily to vivid.
<bfiller> robru: understand
<robru> bfiller: we could set it for both and then you have the option to delete the vivid packages later if you want to land in wily without them
<bfiller> robru: ok
<robru> bfiller: ok so I'll assign for both then?
<bfiller> robru: yes please
<robru> bfiller: oh, lp is broken
<robru> bah
<robru> bfiller: ok, got you silo 16.
<robru> boiko: bfiller: so trigger the build normally in 16 and you'll see both vivid and wily packages in the silo. when you're ready to publish you can choose whether you want to publish just one or both (will need a trainguard to delete the unwanted packages and reconfigure silo)
<bfiller> robru: ok thanks, boiko ^^^
<boiko> robru: nice! thanks!
<robru> you're welcome!
<sil2100> robru: anyway, besides the migration check, everything works like a charm it seems
<robru> sil2100: well, with the migration check not working, auto-merge-clean is also broken ;-)
<sil2100> robru: hah, right, although everyone had their share of manual merge-and-cleaning in the past already, so we can live with it until it's not fixed ;)
<sil2100> s/not fixed/fixed
<robru> sil2100: just looking over the code, I'm not sure why it wouldn't work... this is a bit curious.
<robru> sil2100: nm, I figured it out. .project file gets clobbered with vivid version number, so migration phase is expecting wily to have vivid version
<sil2100> Ah, right, double build and the vivid one is second
<robru> sil2100: ok should have a fix soon, just testing.
<cjwatson> robru: Sorted by a rollback, I believe, but I'm still trying to figure out how this makes any sense
<robru> cjwatson: yes it seems to be working now, thanks for that.
<cjwatson> robru: Well, I was at dinner, sysadmin handled the rollback :)
<robru> cjwatson: heh. do you need a guinea pig to test on?
<cjwatson> no
<charles> trainguards, can I get a silo for line 67 for https://bugs.launchpad.net/powerd/+bug/1458936
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1458936 in powerd "[arale] screen backlight remains on " [Critical,In progress]
<robru> charles: ah, a dual landing, excellent choice ;-)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> robru: \o/
<robru> charles: silo 19
 * charles hides
<charles> robru, thanks
<robru> sil2100: ok I have a fix for migration, with tests. will go live and hope for the best.
<robru> charles: you're welcome
<sil2100> Right, not much possibility of testing it in staging
<robru> sil2100: yeah, but the test coverage is *really* *good* ;-)
<robru> sil2100: like 110% coverage.
<charles> only 110%?
<robru> charles: I know I can only do so much.
<sil2100> Wow
<robru> sil2100: ok, migration phase looking good
<robru> cihelp more boottest hiccups? can somebody retry? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity-scopes-api
 * thomi looks
<robru> thomi: thanks
<thomi> robru: both retried and running now
<robru> thomi: thanks!
<robru> sil2100: good god are you still around? ^^ silo 15 migrated & merged successfully thanks to my train fix & thomi's help with boottest.
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> That's excellent news, then it means we're ready for post-OTA
<sil2100> No more worries about syncing things wily<->vivid!
<sil2100> robru: thanks!
<jibel> sil2100, I verified silo 19 on arale (powerd fix) and charles did it on krillin, I think you can publish
<charles> \o/
<sil2100> Another dual landing landing
<sil2100> ^ ignore that
<charles> heh
<sil2100> queuebot got switched to the new spreadsheet
<jibel> lol, busy night for QA :)
<sil2100> charles, jibel: published, waiting for packages to fully settle and kicking a new rootfs
<sil2100> For vivid
<awe> sil2100, hey... just noticed that there's a note about reviewing packaging changes in the NM silo ( 28 )?
<charles> sil2100, jibel, om26er, thanks for the expedited service
<sil2100> awe: argh! Yeah, poked ogra_ about those and didn't get an answer, need that published too
<sil2100> awe: on it
<awe> k
<awe> let me know if you need anything from me
<sil2100> No worries
<sil2100> Anyway, waiting for both silos and *then* kicking the new image
<ToyKeeper> alecu: FWIW, I see anywhere from 1s to 24s of backlight on image 15.
<ToyKeeper> ... wrong channel, d'oh.  :)
<sil2100> New image build running
<sil2100> Going now o/
<robru> but but... did he wait for it to show up in rmadison? that seems too fast...
<robru> oh, vivid would be copied instantly, nm ;-)
<robru> rsalveti: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=14.09 what's going on here? can I free this? we're sunsetting rtm support in the train
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-05-27
<robru> rsalveti: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-002 packages still there, but dashboard no longer shows rtm ;-)
<jamesh> trainguards: hi.  Could I get write access to the CI Train spreadsheet?  My LP account is jamesh, and google account james.henstridge@canonical.com if that's needed.
<robru> jamesh: sure one sec
<jamesh> robru: thanks
<robru> jamesh: ok, you have write access on the spreadsheet and you're in the lp team necessary for running jenkins jobs. did you read the docs? any questions?
<robru> jamesh: spreadsheet moved recently, it's now https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ahfru_NNQUKMdEZzQ3VHV0xHS3RKcERudVljcXQycWc#gid=0
<jamesh> robru: I'm reading through the new docs sil2100 posted on the wiki.  If I have questions I'll ask them
<robru> jamesh: alright I'm winding down. Mirv should be around in an hour or so.
<robru> jamesh: goodnight!
<Mirv> mornings
<Mirv> jamesh: your first silo is 015!
<jamesh> Mirv: thanks
<tsdgeos> cihelp: is it possible that qmluitests job max time in unity8 has been decreased?
<tsdgeos> since the last jobs it's timing out
<tsdgeos> cihelp: or any idea of the
<tsdgeos> [0526/144740:FATAL:setuid_sandbox_client.cc(126)] Check failed: IsFileSystemAccessDenied().
<tsdgeos> that we get on https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-wily/29/console ?
<jamesh> I got a weird build failure in silo 15: it passed everywhere for the vivid build, but on wily it failed to install dependencies on powerpc, choking on gdk-pixbuf.  It's not clear what went wrong in the log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/207580673/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-powerpc.thumbnailer_2.0%2B15.10.20150527-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Mirv> jamesh: there's most probably a real powerpc problem at the moment on wily
<jamesh> Mirv: okay
<Mirv> jamesh: I think you can ignore it for a moment and do your testing.
<Mirv> if we publish it for wily it'd get stuck on proposed, but then it'd get unstuck whenever the gdk/something problem on powerpc would be sorted out
<jamesh> Mirv: that's what I've started doing
<jamesh> Mirv: when there has been dependency issues in the past, I've usually seen LP fail the build before it got to that stage
<Mirv> and QA will take their time to verify the vivid part anyway
<Mirv> jamesh: it's probably not a missing dependency but a version mismatch, for example newer libgdk failed to build on powerpc and it's trying to install different -dev files (arch independent) and different library version
<Mirv> jamesh: I'm retrying the powerpc build right now, since it seems there was a gdk-pixbuf upload 2 hours ago that might be related https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdk-pixbuf/2.31.4-2
<Mirv> jamesh: it built fine now
<abeato> sil2100, do we need to publish wily landings after marking as tested? or you trainguards do that for us?
<jamesh> thanks
<Mirv> abeato: we publish them
<abeato> Mirv, ok, thx
<Mirv> abeato: we can be reminded, though, if we miss something :)
<Mirv> like.. 002 it seems :)
<abeato> yep ;)
<abeato> Mirv, anyway, not in a hurry, I just wanted to know
<Mirv> it's looking good
<jibel> sil2100, arale #2 doesn't include the latest custom tarball, isn't it?
<sil2100> jibel: no... did it get signed off in the end?
<sil2100> Since tarball publishing is out of my control
<sil2100> cwayne (or someone else) needs to push some buttons which I don't know
<jibel> sil2100, penk can do it?
<sil2100> jibel: not sure, is he the new custom tarball person?
<sil2100> In that case I suppose he should be able, but I don't see the tarball signed off yet
<sil2100> jibel: so, do you know if the tarball is good to go? Since Omer didn't seem to set any final status of testing
<jibel> sil2100, I don't know he didn't leave any info :/
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> sil2100, is there a flag in jenkins that can be used to ignore "missing changelog entry" erros?
<ogra_> oh, nice, the powerd fix made it in already
<sil2100> seb128: hm, yeah, let me just confirm how it was called
<sil2100> seb128: FORCE_REBUILD does everything right now
<sil2100> If you build with it, it will override any checks and let you do your thing
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> In the past we had a separate flag for that, but it's all in one now
<seb128> wfm
<sil2100> ogra_: yep
<sil2100> jibel: so I guess we'll need someone to re-validate the tarball...
<ogra_> sil2100, do you know why the custom tarball on the official server seems to be differenmt than on the last capomastro image ? i dont have the location at the top in the nearby scope since i flashed
<ogra_> (on capomastro the last few images had it)
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah,  there's some confusion regarding the custom tarballs - we're waiting for Chris regarding that
<sil2100> The version numbers are confusing as well
<ogra_> yeah, i noticed that
<ogra_> sil2100, there seems to also be a bug in system-settings ... the custom version in the UI is completely different from system-image-cli -i
<sil2100> hm, now that's something new
<ogra_> i see 1430167525 in the UI and "version custom: 20150427-673-5-18" in s-i-c
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Mirv: wait with publishing silo 15!
<sil2100> Mirv: it didn't pass QA sign-off and it's a dual-landing silo
<sil2100> I switched it to needing qa sign-off now
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_vegetahd-testresuls-20150527-dd39a0f.ods
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_vegetahd-20150527-dd39a0f.changes
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_vegetahd-20150527-dd39a0f.tar.xz
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, vegetahd tarball, pushed to ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/devel-proposed
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: excellent, thanks - do you need it copied to the rc channel already or only after you do some tests?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, only after joc has done some tests
<john-mcaleely> I will let you know
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, no sign of that having built. do you need to tickle something?
<sil2100> Ok, ISP issues
<cwayne> sil2100, hi
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: hm, you mean on the ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/devel-proposed channel? A new image normally appears automatically when you push the tarball
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: it's not appearing?
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: are you sure the channel is properly configured? I can check in a moment
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, yes, no sign yet of it appearing on that channel
<john-mcaleely> which is odd
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: where does the tarball sit currently? I'll compare it with what's in the config
<john-mcaleely> it's only ever done one build before, so I'm not sure of much
<sil2100> cwayne: hey! :)
<sil2100> cwayne: we'll need you to publish the tarball once we get QA confirmation (not yet)
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_vegetahd.build ?
<john-mcaleely> and http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_vegetahd.tar.xz
<sil2100> hmmmmmm
<cwayne> sil2100, for arale? I got a +1 from om26er yeserday (but knew to hold off your a more official +1 from you :P)
<sil2100> Ok, hah, ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/devel-proposed is not configured anymore ;p
<sil2100> cwayne: aaaaaah!
<cwayne> sil2100, ogra_ the UI custom version string being different is not a new bug, let me find it
<john-mcaleely> ha
<sil2100> Ok, so there were no issues? Since omer didn't switch the status on the spreadsheet
<sil2100> cwayne: then I suppose you're good to publish, right jibel ?
<ogra_> cwayne, that should really be fixed
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: let me check for another channel to use instead
<john-mcaleely> was it ever configured? it always used to be ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed :-)
<john-mcaleely> (which seems to have gone)
<ogra_> seb128, any idea *why* we read it from /custom/build_id ? thats so inconsistent
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: ah!
<cwayne> sil2100, ogra_ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1393413
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1393413 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Custom version string should come from channel info, not /custom/build_id" [Low,Confirmed]
<cwayne> ogra_, I agree, hence why I logged the bug :)
 * ogra_ duplicates his bug then
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: so, we don't have that channel anymore, but we do still have the ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-factory-proposed channel - I'll just add vegetahd to it and it should appear there
<sil2100> We'll have to copy the last 14.09 rc image there though
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: can you wait ~15 minutes for me to do that? I'll just take a few bites of lunch and take care of it ASAP
<john-mcaleely> sil2100,  that sounds good
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, factory-proposed will be very wrong. but for after your lunch
<ogra_> cwayne, thanks !
<cwayne> sil2100, before publishing, I need to reflash and just double check stuff.  if we're missing the 'where am i' that's a bug i'd rather not send out
<cwayne> it occurred to me that i may have not --wiped when i tested it quickly yesterday, redoing now to be more sure :)
<jibel> sil2100, if omer +1'ed the image it's all good, once cwayne double checked stuff
<cwayne> ogra_, which channel had you flashed?  I've got the 'where am i' bit
<cwayne> you scared me :)
<seb128> ogra_, why do we have that file if it shouldn't be used?
<cwayne> seb128, custom-dconf-update upstart job uses it to determine if dconf should be updated (which is hwy its a timestamp)
<cwayne> sil2100, im good to push le button?
<seb128> cwayne, why is the content wrong?
<cwayne> it's not wrong, it's just not the most informative way to version the custom bits
<seb128> well, patches are welcome in any case
<cwayne> the one that system-image/channels.ini gets is easier to re-contruct if we ever need it to
<seb128> unsure what to query/how to ask for it out of reading that file
<seb128> do we have a dbus service providing that info?
<cwayne> how do you query the other bits (rootfs/device)?
<seb128> we read /etc/media-info
<sil2100> jibel: anything agains publishing the custom tarball?
<seb128> and fetch some android properties using property_get()
<jibel> sil2100, ok to publish
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: so, I finished eating mostly, my proposition is to copy last 14.09 rc image to the ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-factory-proposed channel, then I'll enable the customs for vegetahd and fetch your newest device tarball for it
<jibel> sil2100, we'll start the testing process and won't wait for silos 27 and 5. We'll leave mms and location tests aside for the moment and run them once silos have landed.
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: does that sound ok?
<sil2100> jibel: ok
<sil2100> cwayne: publish teh tarball o/
<cwayne> ZE BUTTON
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, no
<seb128> ogra_, cwayne, is that build-id issue a problem for anyone or just cosmetic?
<john-mcaleely> 14.09-factory-proposed was for some wierdhotfix process that we don't want to touch
<john-mcaleely> it sounds like 14.,09-proposed has been nuked
<john-mcaleely> and 'replaced' by devel-proposed
<cwayne> seb128, i guess just cosmetic, as the other version string can be gotten from system-image-cli
<john-mcaleely> and we need to heal that sil2100 ^
<sil2100> Well, yeah, the ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-factory-proposed channel was and is for all hotfixing processes, we don't offer any rtm images now
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, I don't see it that way at all. factory-proposed comes from some other place on people.c.c, and I don't want to touch that
<john-mcaleely> if we've torn up RTM capability, that's a mistake
<sil2100> We still have that possibility, but we'd need to create a new channel for that
<john-mcaleely> at some level, it's your server
<john-mcaleely> but I think deleteing RTM 'normal channel' is a mistake
<sil2100> That's why I wanted to re-use an existing server
<john-mcaleely> and should be fixed
<sil2100> Well, we simply don't build anything from RTM anymore, so the channels weren't needed
<john-mcaleely> argh
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> I *might* simply temporarily re-create the RTM channels
<john-mcaleely> very argh
<sil2100> Let me check how things look now after slangasek's clean up
<john-mcaleely> simply re-create rtm sounds good
<john-mcaleely> (I'm going to give you an rtm krillin tarball shortly...)
<Ursinha> tsdgeos: hi, I just got here, are you still having problems with your jobs timing out? if so I can have a look
<ogra_> sil2100, cosmetic but butt ugly :)
<sil2100> grrr, the problem is that ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed is already a redirect to the rc channel
<sil2100> Which means we cannot re-use the existing ubuntu-rtm channels since all of them are now pointing on rc
<john-mcaleely> something's a bit fucked up :-)
<sil2100> Let me check another thing
<ogra_> sil2100, well, you kind of have to keep the channels, or do you want to migrate users channel.ini on upgrade ?
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: not sure if it's fudged up, I know slangasek sent out multiple announcements and waited for comments before doing the switch
<sil2100> ogra_: I don't intend to remove anything
<john-mcaleely> yep. I didn't see the bit 'deleting RTM capability'. I woudl have screamed :-)
<ogra_> sil2100, move, not remove :)
<sil2100> ogra_: all channels exist but are aliases/redirects
<ogra_> ah, k
<tsdgeos> Ursinha: we found out, was actually out code, thanks (well not our code, oxide, but )
<Ursinha> tsdgeos: okay, thanks :)
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: we still have RTM capability, slangasek in his proposition mentioned that the ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-factory-proposed channel can be used for fixes similar to this
<ogra_> wheee !
<ogra_> my first proper OTA on arale
 * ogra_ presses install and waits in awe
<john-mcaleely> ok, well, if that's the plan. maybe I should let you tell me what you need. I'm scared though
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: so I guess the plan was, if we need to do a quick release for RTM when we're already switched to vivid on all other channels, we can use the -factory channel (I suppose)
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: ok :) I suppose what you need is the latest ubuntu-rtm rootfs and custom tarball (so the one from our rc channels) + the vegetahd device tarball you prepared, right?
<sil2100> Anything else?
<ogra_> hmm, nearby doesnt work at all anymore now
<john-mcaleely> hang on (otp)
<ogra_> "please activate your locations services" ...
<john-mcaleely> sil2100,  that set sounds correct, yes
<ogra_> (funnily HERE finds my location just fine)
<sil2100> Now I need to figure out how to do this without blowing up the world
 * sil2100 sighs
<ogra_> well, it is only wed. ... you have two more days to put out the fires ;)
<sil2100> brrr
<sil2100> Almost ready
<sil2100> Ok, running importer manually to see what will happen
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20150527-dd39a0f.tar.xz
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20150527-dd39a0f.changes
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-testresults-20150527-dd39a0f.ods
<john-mcaleely> krillin peer of the vegetahd image above
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ^ not sure if you should just create an image, or if someone wants to +1 it first. I've emailed various folk as normal about that
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: I think for krillin we'll best need QA, but this won't block the vegeta one
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, makes sense to me :-)
<sil2100> Still waiting for the importer to do its job ;)
<john-mcaleely> next up, vivid-ppa
<sil2100> Thanks!
<john-mcaleely> or whatever it's called these days :-)
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: how does this look? http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-factory-proposed/vegetahd/version-1.json
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, looks good. will flash and let you know
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: the rootfs and custom tarballs are identical to what vegetahd has in the rc channel
<john-mcaleely> yup, and device looks good
<sil2100> The device tarball should be from your location
<john-mcaleely> let me make some factory bits
<sil2100> Ok, give me a sign if it's all cool after you flash :)
<sil2100> Sorry for all the confusion, the channel rearrangement made some bits a bit more wacky
<sil2100> But it's all for the future best
<davidbarth> hey trainguards; is there a silo available for my request on line 70 ? thanks in advance
<sil2100> davidbarth: hey! Sorry, let me take a look, there's most probably a silo free for your needs
<sil2100> davidbarth: hm, just a thing worth noting - if you get a dual-landing silo, it will currently be blocked as we don't accept any new landings for vivid
<davidbarth> ah
<sil2100> davidbarth: so you'd have to wait for QA sign-off till we have a release and open the gates
<sil2100> I know it's tempting to get a dual landing, but seeing how things are going, it'll take a while
<davidbarth> yeah, understandably
<sil2100> So I would recommend landing for wily and then syncing it with the next landing and/or explicitly syncing
<davidbarth> ok, let's go for wily then
<davidbarth> right
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> davidbarth: hm, your branches are nor MPs ;)
<sil2100> Could you correct that?
<sil2100> Ok, I'll correct it for you
<davidbarth> sil2100: ah sorry
<thostr_> jibel: the backlight fix from charles when in yesterday, right?
<sil2100> Yea
<pmcgowan> sil2100, I dont see any landing card for it
<sil2100> pmcgowan: landing card? You mean, on the trello?
<pmcgowan> yeah
<sil2100> Well, not sure about that
<sil2100> But it's landed as per info on the spreadsheet
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, image looks good. We will spend around 2hr on QA
<john-mcaleely> and then ask for a promotion to rc later today
<sil2100> Ok, give me a sign and I'll copy it to RC once it's done
<john-mcaleely> (assuming that goes well!)
<Mirv> sil2100: 27 is probably good to reconfig for overlay and publish, as it was signed off by QA?
<Mirv> it fixes two High priority ota4 bugs
<sil2100> Oh, hm
<Mirv> sil2100: or are even QA sign-off:d High fixes banned now?
<sil2100> I think it's on the list of things to land
<sil2100> Let me double-check
<Mirv> is there another list of things to land than the milestone? :)
<sil2100> jibel: 27 is fine for this milestone still, right?
<Mirv> I'll reconfig it anyhow
<pmcgowan> sil2100, yes 27 on the list
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks :)
<jibel> sil2100, yes it fixes bug 1361864 which was on the priority list
<ubot5> bug 1361864 in nuntium (Ubuntu) "add "Preferred" property to ConnectionContext interface" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1361864
<Mirv> jibel: is it known that there's an unrelated-to-those-bugs upstart change also in the silo? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-027-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/nuntium_packaging_changes.diff <- abeato, mandel
<Mirv> so that's another ota4 bug #1456097
<ubot5> bug 1456097 in nuntium (Ubuntu) "nuntium does not re-start" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1456097
<Mirv> so seems good but checking since the description lists only those two other bugs
<sil2100> Sneaky silo
<jibel> Mirv, yeah this is this MP https://code.launchpad.net/~alfonsosanchezbeato/nuntium/upstart-respawn/+merge/259383 and bug 1456097
<ubot5> bug 1456097 in nuntium (Ubuntu) "nuntium does not re-start" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1456097
<Mirv> jibel: if you're happy the silo includes also that fix, I'm also happy
<Mirv> davmor2 probably wasn't aware of that bug fix though when testing
<jibel> Mirv, the MP was mentioned in the landing request
<Mirv> yes, just not in the description
<davmor2> Mirv: it restarted as I had to test that it came up I did 20 restarts for the bug on it starting before ofono, only issues I hit were sending mms yesterday which turn out to be a server issue and today receiving mms
<davmor2> which is a phone issue and exists without the silo
<Mirv> davmor2: ok, so it sounds it's good to go then?
<Mirv> pmcgowan: for Qt 5.4 new features, you could add this recent addition: Two new QML modules on images: Declarative State Machine, QML Models
<slangasek> sil2100: hi - yes, that's exactly right, if an out-of-band update needs to be done to the factory image, we can inject it just as you've done here
<Mirv> bzoltan: ^ or you if you have edit right to that doc that lists them
<sil2100> Mirv: so I guess 27 is fine
<sil2100> Right?
<sil2100> slangasek: thanks for confirming
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> Ok, not waiting for double-confirmation, publishing 27
<Mirv> sil2100: looks so
<Mirv> sil2100: it was about quad-confirming it at that point already :)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> uh, brb
<jhodapp> sil2100, can I get a silo for line 71 please?
<sil2100> On it
<sil2100> jhodapp: just remember that the dual-landing will wait before publishing, since vivid landing gates are closed for now
<jhodapp> sil2100, yes I know, this is a critical fix anyway so someone may override it
<pmcgowan> sil2100, that is on crit list if we can land it
<pmcgowan> jibel, ^^
<sil2100> jhodapp: hmm, no merges
<sil2100> jhodapp: column F has only some text in it
<jhodapp> sil2100, oops sorry, wrong paste buffer in that line :)
<sil2100> ;)
<jhodapp> there we go
<jhodapp> sorry
<sil2100> Should be assigned
<jhodapp> sil2100, thanks
<jhodapp> which silo #?
<jhodapp> there we go :)
<sil2100> 20 ;)
<jhodapp> bfiller, a fix for the uncaught exceptions making unity8 crash is building in silo 20 right now
<bfiller> jhodapp: ok thanks
<sil2100> seb128: do you usually publish your silos yourself? Since I want to avoid a double-publish ;)
<seb128> sil2100, yes, just did for settings
<sil2100> Ok, great, thanks!
<seb128> sil2100, thanks for watching ;-)
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Publishing!
<sil2100> hm, I lost connection to the canonical IRC and canonistack
<sil2100> Anyone else having issues like this?
<sil2100> Can't access the train too
<sil2100> ogra_, jibel: ^ ?
<ogra_> fine here (canonical IRC)
<sil2100> Ok, then it's on my side... eh
<ogra_> vpn dropped ?
<sil2100> No VPN, seems like my ISP has route problems to canonical servers (WTH?!), not sure, I'll use my proxy to publish silo 29
<sil2100> Yeah, traceroute says packages get lost somewhere on the 5th hop
<sil2100> Great, not only to the Canonical servers, also to the US - so my main proxy is useless
<sil2100> I'll try through my other PL server, but this is absurd
<Mirv> sil2100: I can publish 29 since I glanced here..
<sil2100> Mirv: please :) Thank yoU!
<Mirv> oh, needs reconfig to overlay too
<sil2100> Oh, ok, it's back now
<alan_g> sil2100: I'm trying to unravel the mir-0.13.1 landing. AIUI we have mir, qtmir[-gles] and usc already in wily-proposed and we need a corresponding update to qtubuntu[-gles]. Do I need to set up a silo with no-change branches for the existing ones? Or just for qtubuntu? Or something else?
<sil2100> alan_g: a silo for just qtubuntu[-gles] is enough
<sil2100> alan_g: all the others are in -proposed already, so they're just waiting for the fixed qtubuntu
<alan_g> sil2100: thanks. I'll do that then
<Mirv> sil2100: the watch job doesn't really seem to finish (and I restarted it already), so feel free to continue staring at it.. but 029 reconfigured to vivid-overlay already
<Mirv> so it'd be ready to publish after something like https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-029-1-build/50/console would finish..
<sil2100> Mirv: looking
<sil2100> Wait, sometimes it was taking a while
<sil2100> Not sure why, but sometimes it was hanging like that
<sil2100> Mirv: btw. you subscribed to the lt mailing-list, right?
<sil2100> Mirv: I just setup my scripts on a safe remote server now and, besides bugs being closed, changes e-mails are sent to this list too
<bfiller> Mirv: what's up with silo 29? QA just marked it tested but looks like build failed?
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, usually the wait was 5min, I waited over 10.
<Mirv> sil2100: yes I subscribed
<sil2100> The build failed
<Mirv> bfiller: it just needs targetting overlay, no changes.
<Mirv> now it claims it's trying to search for wrong version..
<sil2100> Mirv: is that normal that it failed?
<sil2100> ;/
<bfiller> Mirv: why was rebuild necessary?
<Mirv> bfiller: not a rebuild, but watch_only build which is needed after reconfiguring from vivid main -> vivid overlay
<bfiller> Mirv: ah, got it
<bfiller> salem_: ^^^
<salem_> bfiller, ah ok, thanks
<Mirv> sil2100: nopes, it's trying to search for wrong version. robru has fixed some/many of the cases, but I try to now specify oen package only. now it's again waiting.
<balloons> fginther, ping
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks for taking care of this :) I rarely re-configure vivid->overlay silos so I didn't see this case yet
<Mirv> sil2100: ^ well we might need robru to tell us how to make the train find the correct version from the PPA...
<Mirv> without a real rebuild
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, +1 on vegeta image promotion to rc
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> robru: ping
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: ok, on it in a minute!
<john-mcaleely> thanks sil2100
<ogra_> IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/scratch/ubuntu-touch/wily/daily-preinstalled/live/boot-armhf+grouper.img'
<ogra_> rsalveti, sigh ...
<ogra_> moar changes deep in cdimage :/
<rsalveti> hm, iirc it was kind of self contained in one place
<rsalveti> but yeah, this is painful =\
<ogra_> snappy FTW :)
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah, was only one line to drop ...
<ogra_> (in config.py)
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: copy in progress
<alex-abreu> trainguards can you reconfigure silo 2 ?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ack
<jhodapp> sil2100, can you reconfigure silo 20 for me please?
<sil2100> One moment everyone, OTP
<jhodapp> k
<robru> sil2100: hey sorry, wha'ts up?
<jhodapp> robru, sil2100 is OTP, can you quickly reconfigure silo 20 for me please?
<robru> jhodapp: sure
<robru> Mirv: 21.1 is indeed not in the silo. still digging on that one
<robru> jhodapp: is the only change that it's wily->dual? or did you change other stuff too? I'll have to fuss with this a bit.
<robru> jhodapp: ok it's dual now
<jhodapp> robru, I added another MR
<sil2100> robru: hey! Could you look at silo 29?
<jhodapp> robru, awesome thanks
<robru> sil2100: yeah hang on
<sil2100> robru: we reconfigured it for overlay and the train doesnt' see the packages
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: image 2 in ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en for vegetahd should be your thing
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, looks like it \o/
<jhodapp> robru, did you abort silo 20?
<robru> jhodapp: yes, you clicked build too soon and it stomped over my reconfigure. so your extra mp wasn't going to be built and it wasn't going to be dual either.
<john-mcaleely> thank you sil2100
<jhodapp> robru, ah bummer, is it ready now?
<robru> jhodapp: no
<robru> jhodapp: ok now
<jhodapp> awesome thanks
<sil2100> jhodapp: yw!
<balloons> cihelp, can I get http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-clock-app-ci updated to use vivid as the testrunner, and not utopic please?
<jhodapp> sil2100, has QA started in on testing the latest image for the next OTA?
<sil2100> jhodapp: yes
<sil2100> jhodapp: but they skip testing MMS and location for now until all fixes for that land
<sil2100> For MMS we still need silo 29
<jhodapp> sil2100, ok great, and my silo
<jhodapp> 20
<Ursinha> balloons: is that urgent? I can have a look in a short while, if that's okay
<sil2100> One more?
<sil2100> jhodapp: well, QA is not aware of that from what I know, probably best if you poke jibel or davmor2 about it
<sil2100> jhodapp: but we're REALLY REALLY low on time
<jhodapp> sil2100, hmm, pmcgowan did this morning
<jhodapp> not sure if they actually connected or not though
<sil2100> Like, seriously, I'm worried we won't make it right now
<sil2100> And new fixes keep coming and coming
<jhodapp> sil2100, it's up to pmcgowan, he wanted to try and get this into the next OTA
<pmcgowan> which one?
<jhodapp> the SMS fix for media-hub
<sil2100> pmcgowan: silo 20
<jhodapp> and causing Unity8 to crash
<robru> sil2100: Mirv: guys.
<robru> sil2100: Mirv: guys. srsly.
<jhodapp> *SMS notification fix that is
<sil2100> robru: wazzup?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, yes thats a very nice fix if we can have it,  but I don't see a silo 20
<robru> sil2100: Mirv: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-029-1-build/44/consoleFull clearly shows gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas being deleted and then failing to build. v21.1 was simply never built. just build it.
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, it's building right now, try a refresh
<pmcgowan> wily or vivid
<jhodapp> both
<sil2100> robru: wait, but QA signed-off this silo, it was built correctly and then just reconfigured
<sil2100> robru: so did QA test a not-fully-built silo?
<sil2100> boiko: ping
<robru> sil2100: yes apparently. v21.1 is simply not in the PPA.
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, it just shows under wily apparently,a nd there is no trello card
<sil2100> robru: maybe it's fallback from the spreadsheet issues
<robru> sil2100: just read through the logs. v21 was uploaded in a successful build, then they tried to build v21.1 but it had a merge conflict and so failed to be uploaded.
<davmor2> sil2100: 27 and 29 are both done
<robru> sil2100: nope, no spreadsheet issues. build job failed due to merge conflict and then nobody bothered to fix it, and then everybody's wondering why the failed build isn't in the ppa.
<sil2100> robru: but if the build failed, the silo wouldn't get marked as ready for testing
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, weird, robru had to do something to it so it'd actually be targeted to both...maybe it's not quite there yet?
<davmor2> sil2100: although it looks like 29 failed
<robru> sil2100: oh, well maybe that's a spreadsheet issue I guess. but that doesn't change the fact that v21.1 rightfully doesn't exist due to merge conflict.
<sil2100> boiko: we need your councelling, are you around?
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, it's definitely building for both
<sil2100> davmor2: what do you mean it failed? Failed QA sign-off?
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, just verified
<robru> jhodapp: pmcgowan: yeah I've just discovered that "dual" silos can't be reconfigured at all, I had to poke it by hand, will fix that shortly.
<jhodapp> robru, ah nice, a good test case :)
<boiko> sil2100: o/
<boiko> sil2100: sorry, I was on the phone
<sil2100> boiko: hey! So, we see some strangeness in silo 29
<robru> jhodapp: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-020 looks good anyway with wily and vivid versions
<jhodapp> yeah exactly
<boiko> sil2100: what's going on there?
<sil2100> boiko: is the gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas that's in PPA 29 the right one?
<boiko> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/enable-group-chat/+merge/259682
<boiko> sil2100: yep, it just changes the default value
<robru> sil2100: ok, v21 in the silo contains that MP
<sil2100> robru: btw. where do you see a merge conflict in gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas? I don't see it in the logs
<robru> boiko: what happened is that bfiller tried to rebuild the silo, but it failed with a merge conflict, and then he never fixed it, so the silo is in an inconsistent state.
<sil2100> robru: the merge conflict was in messaging-app
<sil2100> robru: so gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas was built correctly, and messaging-app was rebuilt later on
<sil2100> So not sure what left the silo in an inconsistent state
<robru> sil2100: yeah the merge conflict was in messaging-app but it still failed the build job, and then nobody ever fixed it, so the silo is in an inconsistent state
<boiko> sil2100: robru: oh, I see, let me ask salem_ to merge trunk again on all messaging-app MRs
<robru> sil2100: what happened is that build with the merge conflict was going to rebuild the whole silo, so a new version number was generated for gsettings, but then gsettings was never actually built.
<robru> boiko: no messaging-app was built afterwards
<sil2100> Ah, uh, hm, that's bad
<sil2100> That's not something a normal user would expect
<boiko> robru: sil2100: yeah, my bad, I fixed the merge conflict but got distracted with other tasks and forgot to rebuild the silo
<sil2100> Since they saw an issue in messaging-app and then rebuilt messaging-app, they wouldn't expect having to rebuild anything else too
<sil2100> Ok, so we need to get it rebuilt then
<robru> sil2100: well I don't know any way around this. a new build for gsettings was started, and then it was halted due to the job failing, and then nobody finished the build, so gsettings in the silo is in a half-built state
<robru> sil2100: all I can say is, if you don't want to rebuild the whole silo, don't rebuild the whole silo.
<sil2100> robru: is it safe to do an empty Build, or should I specify gsettings?
<robru> sil2100: I would specify gsettings
<sil2100> I mean, now
<balloons> Ursinha, yes. no crazy urgent, but today :-)
<boiko> sil2100: robru: and messaging-app?
<sil2100> robru: no, messaging-app has been rebuilt correctly
<robru> boiko: no messaging-app was already rebuilt successfully
<sil2100> I mean, boiko
<sil2100> ;)
<boiko> ah ok
<boiko> robru: sil2100: sorry for the mess :/
<sil2100> Ok, this shouldn't require a re-test, as there was no change in the branch itself
<robru> boiko: it's ok
<robru> sil2100: Mirv: on an unrelated note, did either of you reconfigure any silos today? particularly people trying to change from wily to dual or the other way around?
<sil2100> robru: hm, no, not from dual landings, maybe Mirv reconfigured though?
<robru> sil2100: I discovered a bug this morning that dual landings just cannot be reconfigured. because a "dual" series is really "wily", but when you reconfigure there's a check that says "hey dual isn't wily, you can't change the series!" and aborts.
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> hah ;)
<robru> sil2100: I've got a branch prepped, will test in staging
<robru> sil2100: this is a result of the prepare job being untestable ;-)
<sil2100> Aww, well, yeah, these parts would be hard to test ;) At least my sync-parts were easily rip-able so I was able to write some tests for it
<sil2100> When making changes
<sil2100> But well, reconfigures... this would require the rewrite, otherwise too much wasted work
<davmor2> sil2100: you all sorted now?
<sil2100> boiko: ok, ACKing your packages but please make sure you and your team writes all dependency changes in changelog entries please!
<jhodapp> bfiller, pmcgowan sil0 20 is ready to try out for bug 1457129
<ubot5> bug 1457129 in media-hub (Ubuntu) "All sound stops playing after receiving SMS messages" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1457129
<boiko> sil2100: yep, ok, actually it is the first time someone asks me to do so... good to know :)
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, did you figure out a good way to reproduce it
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, no, just keep trying
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, you mean keep sending texts until it happens
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, it's a very rare event, but based on the backtraces I was able to get, my improvements should prevent the situation
<sil2100> davmor2: I should be good
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, right...I need some good testing from several people to make sure this is fixed
<sil2100> davmor2, jibel, ToyKeeper: you want me to kick a new image with the 2 MMS silos in?
<davmor2> sil2100: yeap
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, is it expected that there is no 'delta' image for:
<john-mcaleely> http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en/vegetahd/index.json
<john-mcaleely> makes for a *huge* OTA at the moment
<sil2100> Interesting
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: not sure what went wrong, copy-image should generate the delta from previous images in the channel automatically
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1459371
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1459371 in Ubuntu system image "The channel ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en for device vegetahd appears to have no delta images" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: let me look into that tomorrow, today it's already a bit late :)
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, yeah, no-one will actually ota between those as a customer anyway
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: but good that you found that, we need to make sure that when we copy it to stable it will normally create the delta
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, well, stable has 0 images for this device :-)
<john-mcaleely> still something is wrong though
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: hmmm, touche'
<sil2100> ;)
<john-mcaleely> anyway. enough for today :-)
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: kicking the new rootfs in the meantime
<tvoss> trainguards, could someone please reconfigure line 16, i.e., silo 5?
<sil2100> robru: ^ could you take care of it?
 * sil2100 is half-EOD already
<tvoss> robru, this is kinda urgent, and I'm well past my eod
<robru> tvoss: sorry, missed the first ping somehow
<tvoss> robru, sure, no worries :)
<robru> tvoss: you've got a branch in there, need MP urls: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/5026/console
<tvoss> robru, sorry, fixed :)
<robru> tvoss: ok good to go
<robru> brb
<jibel> rsalveti, ^ since you're the only one online, is silo 5 ready for QA?
<rsalveti> jibel: yup
<jibel> rsalveti, can you mark it so, and someone will proceed with the verification.
<rsalveti> jibel: sure
<jibel> thanks
<jibel> ToyKeeper, ^ can you take silo 5, Omer is on 20.
<ToyKeeper> Sure, I take it that's unblocked now?
<jibel> ToyKeeper, it is unblocked apparently. It is the same than yesterday with an additional 4 lines patch to fix location accuracy
<rsalveti> yeah, I'm changing the state in a minute
<rsalveti> ToyKeeper: it's unblocked as in packages are available, since the developers who created the mrs are all gone now
<rsalveti> we're trying to test in parallel
<rsalveti> but not getting good results here
<ToyKeeper> So far I haven't gotten it to find me at all.
<rsalveti> $ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-location-provider-here=0.1+15.04.20141110-0ubuntu1
<rsalveti> try downgrading provider-here
<rsalveti> it seems to be busted
<rsalveti> get only the location-service binaries
<ToyKeeper> The only package changed was ubuntu-location-provider-here, pulled from the silo.
<ToyKeeper> Granted, I can't always trust 'citrain device-upgrade' to do the right thing.  It's too automagic for its own good.
<ToyKeeper> I'll upgrade it manually and see what happens...  and maybe submit a patch to the citrain tool to handle apt sources differently.
<rsalveti> ToyKeeper: right, that's because of the pinning
<rsalveti> so if we have a package with the same name in the overlay ppa, it will always use that instead
<ToyKeeper> Yeah, I find it usually works better to temporarily disable all other apt sources so only the PPA can be installed.
<rsalveti> even if your new ppa got a more recent version
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, I dont think that fix did anything
<jibel> ToyKeeper, even if you disable all apt sources you have to pin the silo with a higher score than the overlay otherwise packages already on the image from this origin won't be upgraded
<pmcgowan> ToyKeeper, jibel silo 5 seems to not fix anything
<pmcgowan> I would not bother with it
<jibel> pmcgowan, ack.
<rsalveti> yeah, hard to say if it changed anything
<robru> om26er: what's the deal with silo 20? is that needed in vivid?
<om26er> jhodapp, ^ ?
<om26er> robru, I think yes, vivid
<jhodapp> om26er, yes
<jhodapp> oops robru
<robru> jhodapp: om26er: just that vivid is "closed" so I'm not sure if this has approval to get in. I don't see it listed on the bug
<jhodapp> robru, it does: it's on pmcgowan's list
<robru> jhodapp: ok
<robru> jhodapp: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/media-hub/fix-1457129/+merge/260343 please approve the merge ;-)
<jhodapp> robru, I shouldn't top approve my own, rsalveti care to top approve for me?
<robru> jhodapp: well it doesn't matter to *me* who top approves it...
<jhodapp> alright, done :)
<jhodapp> om26er, thanks for testing that so quickly
<om26er> jhodapp, code looked "safe" to me, plus it worked fine.
<jhodapp> om26er, awesome...I also hammered it not only with SMS, but telegram as well just to make sure
<rsalveti> hey
<rsalveti> jhodapp: I approved it to avoid possible issue later on regarding self approvals
<jhodapp> rsalveti, thanks man!
<rsalveti> getting threads and locks right is hard
<jhodapp> rsalveti, indeed, that's why I try and avoid using them at all costs :)
<rsalveti> yeah
<boiko> trainguards: does anyone know where I can find debug debs for the vivid overlay ppa?
<robru> boiko: as far as I know those don't exist. IIRC there was some talk of enabling it but I'm not sure if that actually happened or not
<robru> boiko:  cjwatson or wgrant would know more about that I think ^^
<boiko> robru: ah ok, I needed them to retrace a crash file to debug :/
<robru> boiko: like I said I'm not sure. double check with those guys I mentioned before giving up.
<boiko> robru: ok, thanks
<robru> boiko: np
<cjwatson> robru: Oh, is that PPA not dbgsym-enabled, I wonder?
<robru> cjwatson: dunno, can you check?
<slangasek> hmm which one?
<cjwatson> In [3]: ppa
<cjwatson> Out[3]: <archive at https://api.launchpad.net/devel/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay>
<robru> slangasek: boiko needs ddebs from overlay ppa...
<cjwatson> In [4]: ppa.build_debug_symbols
<cjwatson> Out[4]: True
<cjwatson> they should be available through LP
<cjwatson> looks enabled to me
<cjwatson> publish_debug_symbols is on too, so they're even on ppa.launchpad.net
<robru> boiko: what package do you need it for?
<cjwatson> they're only available for packages built after *handwave some date a few weeks ago*
<boiko> robru: history-service at first, but if you or cjwatson can point me to the URL to the debug syms it should be enough
<cjwatson> but e.g. http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay/ubuntu/pool/main/a/address-book-app/
<cjwatson> boiko: that was built a little too early I'm afraid
<slangasek> ok, so it wasn't specifically a setup problem with the new silos?
<cjwatson> you'll get .ddebs in http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay/ubuntu/pool/main/h/history-service/ for your next build that winds up in that PPA
<cjwatson> no
<boiko> cjwatson: ok, thanks
<cjwatson> or you can get them from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+packages for the relevant package, which is probably marginally better because https
<robru> boiko: sounds like you need a rebuild. want a silo?
<cjwatson> though "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay/ubuntu vivid main/debug" would work too, and be secure provided that you have that PPA's key trusted by apt
<boiko> cjwatson: nice! thanks a lot!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-05-28
<robru> bfiller: that request says wily but then says overlay ppa, that doesn't make sense. Do you want wily or vivid or both?
<bfiller> robru: where does it say overlay ppa? I think we just need for wily for now
<robru> bfiller: it's in column L
<bfiller> robru: fixed
<robru> bfiller: got you silo 21, thanks
<bfiller> thanks robru
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome
<Mirv> tvoss: wouldn't you want dual landing silo btw to land also to wily?
<Mirv> tvoss: ok :)
<tvoss> Mirv, yup, sorry :)
<tvoss> Mirv, I found an issue where a package from the silo is older than the package in the overlay ppa
<tvoss> Mirv, is that a known hiccup and do we have instructions for pinning available?
<tvoss> Mirv, see http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11405991/
<Mirv> tvoss: the pinning is a known issue. QA knows how to fix it so testing is good. if you want to use the 'citrain' tool for upgrading, upgrade to the wily version by dpkg -i:ng phablet-tools-citrain .deb from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-020/+build/7443600
<Mirv> tvoss: otherwise it's been discussed at https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg12749.html but this remind me that the phablet-tools upgrade should probably be put to the overlay PPA so that more people have the updated citrain upgrade tool.
<tvoss> Mirv, yup
<pstolowski> trainguards hello, can i get a silo for line #35?
<Mirv> pstolowski: thanks! and yes.
<jibel> sil2100, morning, can you build an rc-proposed image to grab silo 20 that landed last night? it fixes bug 1457129
<ubot5> bug 1457129 in media-hub (Ubuntu) "All sound stops playing after receiving SMS messages" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1457129
<sil2100> jibel: sure, on it
<sil2100> jibel: did the location silo land?
<sil2100> hm, doesn't look like it
<ogra_> well, see the other channel
<sil2100> ogra_: is imgbot out sick today?
<ogra_> oops, i rebooted the server, forgot to start it again ... one sec
<sil2100> It missed my image build... ;)
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/vivid/20150527.changes is the last one available
<ogra_> (i still havent had time to get the new mapping right for vivid)
<ogra_> imgbot, stunt
 * imgbot rolls on its back and purrs
<ogra_> there he is
<jibel> sil2100, location didn't land. location-service didn't start with the silo, and accuracy is still really ba
<jibel> d
<pstolowski> trainguards, hey, my silo 33 (line #29) can be freed
<sil2100> pstolowski: oh, not needed?
<pstolowski> sil2100, same stuff is in silo 29 :/
<sil2100> huh
<pstolowski> yeah, there was some messup and reconfigs between wily and vivid, ended up with two silos at the end
<pmcgowan> sil2100, seb128 just emailed, I would fix those translation issues, we have time
<Mirv> sil2100: jibel: I prepared a phablet-tools overlay sync for people on desktop vivid + overlay PPA to make the citrain functional for more people. if you think it's ok to land without separate QA testing (I smoke-tested citrain tool + starting a test with phablet-test-run) I could land it. diff is https://launchpadlibrarian.net/207675883/phablet-tools_1.1%2B15.04.20150330-0ubuntu1_1.1%2B15.04.20150519-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<Mirv> so that's what's in wily
<Mirv> I've kept giving the wily .deb for people asking, but that'd reach more people
<pmcgowan> jibel, silo 27 working for me
<pmcgowan> fwiw
<sil2100> pmcgowan: ok, aren't we a bit under deadline pressure though? ;)
<sil2100> I thought that, you know, today is teh end
<sil2100> Mirv: sounds okayish to me I suppose, since the phablet-tools aren't installed on our phones
<pmcgowan> sil2100, after discussion with meizu they prefer we fix more issues rather than keep the date - so we can fit a couple more in
<sil2100> \o/
<pmcgowan> sil2100, still need to be strict about what issues
<sil2100> True
<sil2100> Ok, excellent news anyway
<Mirv> sil2100: ack, I'll wait if ji_bel has an opinion but it's not on images and only affects two of the auxiliary tools
<popey> pmcgowan: is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1425172 on your radar for a fix soon?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1425172 in network-manager (Ubuntu RTM) "Network indicator lists the non-exist AP (timeout for the AP to be removed is too big, ~6min)" [High,Confirmed]
<pmcgowan> popey, yeah thats a bad one
<popey> i just marked a bug I filed a year ago as a dupe of it, didn't realise it still happened.
<pmcgowan> popey, probably comes and goes
<popey> also, I rarely leave the house which helps avoid the bug ㋛
<jibel> pmcgowan, yeah I confirmed tvoss's fix works quickly earlier.
<jgdx> trainguards, any idea how I build silo 36?
<jgdx> I used force and I specified that I only wanted to build ubuntu-system-settings.
<jibel> tvoss, ^ wrt silo 27 is it ready for QA ?
<pmcgowan> jibel, should be yes, tvoss is afk right now
<jibel> OK, I'll do the verification it is already installed on my device.
<pmcgowan> seb128, can we get a silo for your fixes at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/address-book-app/+bug/1447516
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1447516 in address-book-app (Ubuntu) "Contact strings under All & Favorites are not localized" [High,In progress]
<seb128> pmcgowan, sure, I was waiting on a code review, but I'm pretty confident it's correct so I can put that in a silo now
<pmcgowan> seb128, great, any other regressions that slipped in you know of
<Mirv> jgdx: you're trying to land to vivid overlay based on trunk which has stuff that's only on wily. you should either agree to land trunk to vivid overlay or target a vivid overlay specific branch of u-s-s
<Mirv> jgdx: so wily is at 20150527 while vivid overlay is at 20150514
<seb128> pmcgowan, no, but I'm unsure how much user testing vivid gets, I wonder if I should switch my bq to that channel rather than the rtm-proposed one
<seb128> pmcgowan, or do we plan to switch -proposed to vivid before it's rolled as a stable ota to users?
<pmcgowan> seb128, there are at least several folks dog fooding it, I did not switch yet
<seb128> pmcgowan, right, I'm sure it's getting some testing, not sure enough to be confident there is no important issues though...
<seb128> pmcgowan, is there any reason we don't switch all testers/people on -proposed to vivid?
<seb128> since that's the candidate for the next ota
<seb128> that would give extra testing on it
<pmcgowan> seb128, I suppose we should really
<pmcgowan> seb128, I think we need an image server fix first
<ogra_> sil2100, oh, seb128's words above remind me ... do we have an update plan for people using rtm-proposed currently ?
<seb128> pmcgowan, rolling out the ota to customers before having it pushed to beta testers seems a bit backward, why did we do it this way? (I assume that people on -proposed = beta testers)
<pmcgowan> ogra_, right they should go to the vivid proposed
<Mirv> jgdx: if you don't want solve u-s-s situation (and you've just a test silo), I don't think there's a force option to override this check, but if you want you could push revision 1416 from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/changes to somewhere and target that with your test MP...
<pmcgowan> seb128, you are right, we were just focused on arale factory image, and next step is updating krillins
<pmcgowan> we should move proposed over now
<seb128> +1 :-)
<seb128> Mirv, jgdx, what u-s-s situation?
<jgdx> Mirv, hm, okay, I have to think about it. Might do a stableoverlay specific one
<ogra_> pmcgowan, indeed, i was wondering if we can automate that ...
<ogra_> (thus my question)
<Mirv> seb128: 20150527 being in wily only. do you plan to fork the branches for vivid overlay or sync the wily version to overlay after this OTA has shipped?
<pmcgowan> ogra_, but as I understand it we need a fix from barry for the delta creation as there is some glicth right now
<Mirv> seb128: jgdx is trying to target vivid overlay with a trunk MP which doesn't work since overlay is at 20150514
<seb128> Mirv, we already branched and no we don't plan to sync (or at least unsure if we can, is vivid supposed to be "open gate" again?)
<seb128> Mirv, jgdx, kenvandine created https://code.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/15.04 for vivid-overlay
<Mirv> jgdx: ^ ok then you should target the branch instead of wily, probably doing another landing eventually to the wily (trunk) too
<seb128> we should target stable fix there
<ogra_> pmcgowan, ah
<seb128> and yeah, you need to land to trunk as well
<jgdx> seb128, Mirv, okay, I'll land in Wily then backport?
<pmcgowan> ogra_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1444347
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1444347 in Ubuntu system image "/usr/bin/aa-clickhook:ImportError:/usr/bin/aa-clickhook@14:/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/apparmor/click.py@15:/usr/lib/python3.4/ctypes/__init__.py@7" [Critical,In progress]
<seb128> jgdx, wfm,
<jgdx> Mirv, thx
<ogra_> ouch
<Mirv> jgdx: that's a good option, no problem
<jgdx> Mirv, that requires a reconfigure?
<jgdx> landingprocess docs does not explicitly state whether or not to
<Mirv> jgdx: yes it actually needs a removal of the silo and reassigning it (changing series). if that's ok, I can do it now
<jgdx> Mirv, can you hold on until ken apparates?
<sil2100> ogra_: rtm-proposed? You mean like 14.09-proposed?
<Mirv> jgdx: sure, and sil2100 can help if I'm already away at that point
<jgdx> Mirv, thanks
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah
<sil2100> ogra_: they're already on vivid since long if they use that
<ogra_> sil2100, what most canonical employees run ;)
<ogra_> oh ?
<sil2100> Since 14.09-proposed is now a redirect to rc-proposed
<sil2100> Since the reordering that slangasek made
<ogra_> my "about" page says 14.10 ... image 277
<pmcgowan> sil2100, I dont think so
<sil2100> Well, just saying what's in system-image
<sil2100> That's how it's configured
<sil2100> Maybe the issue is that since it's a redirect and the image numbers of 14.09-proposed were pretty high, now it doesn't see any new OTAs since rc-proposed has lower versions
<seb128> sil2100, same as others, being on 14.09-proposed gives me a 277 utopic-rtm based image
<seb128> not a vivid one
<pmcgowan> sil2100, right, which is good since we have that server bug I posted above
<sil2100> Yeah, barry is on it
<ogra_> well, we should tell people to switch then
<sil2100> Anyway, the server config is set so that 14.09-proposed is now vivid based, maybe we'll need to fix something for it to work properly
<ogra_> since that channel looks like a dead end now
<ogra_> the versions you import will most likely always be lower than 277
<sil2100> Since ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed is "redirect": "ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en"
<ogra_> (or the versions you redirect to)
<sil2100> I need to check how updates are determined, probably as I mentioned, it doesn't provide an upgrade path since version numbers of rc-proposed are lower
<sil2100> I'll poke barry and slangasek once they're around
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> if upgrade doesnt work we should just wipe the channel and ask people to switch over
<ogra_> (if it evidently is bound to the version number)
<seb128> sil2100, can you check that l66 is fine and assign a silo if it is?
<sil2100> seb128: I just did :)
<sil2100> Silo 32 for you
<seb128> sil2100, great, thanks ... I was a bit unsure, since wily was behind on version, I just pocket copied the overlay ppa package to wily
<sil2100> No worries, should be ok if you do the dual landing now
<jgdx> kenvandine, silo 36 won't build. We need to either target vivid+overlay properly, or wily then backport. I'd like the latter.
<kenvandine> jgdx, yes, it should be wily now
<kenvandine> i'll reconfigure
<kenvandine> oh bugger
<jgdx> okay, so we'll backport?
<jgdx> RTM all over again?
<kenvandine> libqofono
<kenvandine> yes
<jibel> tvoss, mandel I verified silo 27, it's good to land. Part of the fix was in silo 5, what do you do with this silo?
<tvoss> jibel, we will decide later
<tvoss> jibel, so I just set 27 to tested, if you are happy with it, we can immediately land 27 and then tackle 5
<jibel> ok
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> tvoss: is this one approved? https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/fix-1426307/+merge/260365
<tvoss> sil2100, getting rsalveti to do so ;)
 * tvoss hands beers and stuff to rsalveti
<sil2100> ;)
<davmor2> tvoss: you fool now his hands are full and he can't do anything :P
<tvoss> davmor2, at least he cannot break anything
<davmor2> tvoss: no that's my job :D
<tvoss> davmor2, yeah, although you most often prove that they are indeed broken ;)
<alecu> hi trainguards! may I ask you to reconfigure silo 22? when I try it says: "ubuntuone-credentials was not in the initial list of components for that silo"
<sil2100> alecu: indeed, let me help you here
<alecu> thanks!
<mandel> jibel, when you say that part of the fix was in silo 05, what do you mean?
<jibel> mandel, this MR was in silo 27 https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/fix-1426307/+merge/260365
<mandel> jibel, yes, I know that, and you needed that guy + silo 05, is that what you mean
<mandel> ???
<jibel> mandel, nope, I mean what is silo 5 supposed to fix now?
<mandel> jibel, issues with the location service in vivid after the wizard
<mandel> jibel, ignore it, let me merge both silos in 1 and we take it for a spin, leaving silo 27 as it is
<jibel> mandel, verification of 27 is done, and accuracy is fine, I'd rather land them separately.
<jibel> tvoss, ^ what do you think?
<tvoss> jibel, mandel I would vote for landing 27 as is
<mandel> jibel, I just want to have a build with all changes to test them together, but if you want, I would land 27 and do a rebuilf of 5 then
<tvoss> mandel, just remove my mp from 5, reconfigure and rebuild
<tvoss> mandel, did you verify if we actually need the fixes from 5? seems like the trust store interaction works perfectly fine on vivid
<mandel> tvoss, did it work after the wizard? 'cause it is then when we have the issues
<mandel> tvoss, the issues is when the location service is restarted, then the trust store does not work
<tvoss> mandel, I did a --bootstrap, so I think yes
<tvoss> mandel, probably best to retest silo 5
<mandel> tvoss, let me double check, if that is the case I'm happy to kill 5
<mandel> tvoss, you read my mind, doing it now
<tvoss> mandel, or better: retest without silo 5
<mandel> tvoss, my idea was to --wipe, test and see the error ;)
<tvoss> mandel, also https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/fix-1426307/+merge/260365 could use a review
<tvoss> seems like my beers for rsalveti don't help
<mandel> tvoss, on it
<mandel> jibel, tvoss, an arale with --wipe in  without silo 5 after running the wizard does not get the trust store prompt and the location service cannot be used by the browser
<mandel> jibel, tvoss nor osmtouch
<mandel> jibel, could you double check that I'm not saying utter bullshit? I'll try again
<tvoss> mandel, okay, so if that is the case, let's clean up silo 5
<tvoss> mandel, you also merged one of my branches in there, which are probably not required right now, we can land it later
<tvoss> mandel, best to keep this as clean as possible
<mandel> tvoss, then let me create an mr just for the trust store fix and add it to silo 27
<mandel> tvoss, to fix both issues in that silo and then move  to add the rest of the code later
<tvoss> mandel, nope, let's land silo 27 now as is and clean up silo 5
<tvoss> mandel, why overload the silo? we haveboth anyway and one of them needs rebuild no matter what
<mandel> tvoss, jibel ok, lets land 27 asap
<pmcgowan> tvoss, mandel I get a trust prompt in the browser
<pmcgowan> with last image plus 27
<tvoss> pmcgowan, after the wizard?
<pmcgowan> tvoss, oh no
<mandel> pmcgowan, one trust prompt or a location trust prompt?? and, after the wizard?
<pmcgowan> not first boot
<pmcgowan> if thats the issue nm
<mandel> pmcgowan, we are talking about first boot
<pmcgowan> ack
<mandel> pmcgowan, yes, that is the issues, acceptance of the license and usage of the location service
<mandel> pmcgowan, so are you in the loop, we get silo 27 I clean silo 5 and rebuild it
<mandel> pmcgowan, sounds good?
<seb128> pmcgowan, sil2100, addressbook translation fix built in the silo & tested locally here (works fine), I guess it should still be qa validated but looks good to me
<sil2100> Excellent
<pmcgowan> seb128, awesome  mark for qa jibel ^^
<sil2100> tvoss: is the MR reviewed?
<seb128> jibel, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/address-book-app/+bug/1447516
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1447516 in address-book-app (Ubuntu) "Contact strings under All & Favorites are not localized" [High,In progress]
<mandel> sil2100, if not I'll do it
<seb128> jibel, the fix is in silo 32
<tvoss> sil2100, nope, waiting for either mandel or rsalveti
<mandel> sil2100, on it
<mandel> sil2100, tvoss everything looks good to me, and it works. I have approved and top approved
<sil2100> Yay, ok, publishing
<tvoss> ack
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> The train went a bit crazy here, let me just note down the silo number
 * rsalveti reads
<rsalveti> tvoss: sorry, was in a meeting
<rsalveti> it seems mandel already covered it
<mandel> rsalveti, yes, tl;dr we need both silos, one for accurancy the other one to ensure the trust store appears after the wizard (and also after possible crashes)
<mandel> rsalveti, 27 has been approved, I clean 5 and do a rebuild
<rsalveti> great
<gQuigs> I'm trying to understand the jenkins breakage's on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<gQuigs> specifically around the apt package updates autopkgtest for apport 2.0.1-0ubuntu17.8: Test in progress (Jenkins: public, private) ,
<gQuigs> autopkgtest for apport 2.14.1-0ubuntu3.10: Regression (Jenkins: public, private)  and more for trusty
<kyrofa> cihelp: I sent a request last week for a new project (unity-scope-snappy) to get integrated with CI (build, tests, coverage, and autolanding) and haven't heard anything. I just wanted to check and make sure it got through?
<Ursinha> gQuigs: I'll have a look
<gQuigs> ty
<gQuigs> in trusty the apt and gtk-3 failures (at least apport) seem to be identical..
<sil2100> Uuuuh, I think I see a bug in the train :|
<sil2100> Daaamn
<sil2100> Grrr
<kenvandine> looks like the settings build in silo 33 got canceled?
<Ursinha> tvoss: you left before I could say that the autolanding problem was the one we were discussing
<mandel> sil2100, can you sync what was landed in that silo 27 to vivid? I now it was landed in trunk and we need it in vivid to get it to the image
<mandel> sil2100, I can always create a backport branch, whatever is better
<mandel> I think vivid and trunk branches only have that diff atm
<sil2100> mandel: silo 27? The location stuff?
<sil2100> It's in the overlay PPA already
<sil2100> It was a dual-landing silo, so it landed both to vivid-overlay and wily
<mandel> sil2100, ah, superb
<mandel> sil2100, yest it did not merge against https://launchpad.net/location-service/15.04 correct?
<sil2100> mandel: it merged against what the merge was targetting
<mandel> sil2100, exactly, trunk, I'll create a branch and merge it
<balloons> Ursinha, did you manage to make the switch to ubuntu-clock-app-ci yesterday?
<mandel> sil2100, should be a no-brainer
<Ursinha> balloons: no, sorry :/ the queue has been long since yesterday (production and LP problems didn't help much) -- let me poke vanguard and see if something can be done
<balloons> Ursinha, thanks.. I was just going to ping them, but wanted to make sure you hadn't done any work
<balloons> popey, are you ok / happy with switching all the core apps CI to vivid?
<sil2100> mandel: dual-landings are most useful for projects that only have one trunk currently ;) So it's a bit more work for you this time
<popey> balloons: I am glad you asked. I wanted to ask about this.
<popey> balloons: In short, yes, I want them all to go to vivid asap.
<Ursinha> balloons: can you send an email to ci-engineering-private@lists.launchpad.net with that request, please? it'll have more reach if you do so :)
<balloons> popey, yea, I asked / pinged a few times.. I've requested clock be changed per nik as it's required
<balloons> Ursinha, I can, since it's more widespread. If popey is happy to switch, I'm happy and ready too
<jibel> seb128, without silo 32 I don't see any untranslated strings in the address book. On arale latest rc-proposed in French. Do you know which strings appear untranslated? the ones on the bug report are correct.
<seb128> jibel, it's in the addressbook section of dialer/messaging
<seb128> jibel, they import the widgets but don't specify a translation domain so try to load from their domain
<seb128> jibel, just start the dialer and click on the contact icon at the top right
<mandel> sil2100, yes, no worries
<jibel> seb128, ah ok, I see it now. Thanks
<popey> balloons: I am happy
<seb128> jibel, yw!
<mandel> sil2100, can you reconfigure line 15 and also making a dual silo?
<mandel> sil2100, or lading.. you know
<sil2100> mandel: ok, let me take a look at it
<mandel> sil2100, thx
<mandel> rsalveti or tvoss can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/location-service/simple-trust-store-fix/+merge/260497
<sil2100> mandel: hm, regarding line 15, sadly I would have to re-assign the silo, meaning wipe the current packages away ;/ This is because the current silo there is for vivid, while in dual landings the primary silo is wily (+ a sync to vivid)
<sil2100> mandel: so I don't want to break your current work
<sil2100> As you would have to re-build everything
<mandel> sil2100, no problem, I mean, I need to rebuild it anyway
<mandel> sil2100, at least for location service and the other is just a bunch of little scripts and takes nearly no time
<sil2100> Ok then, let me do that, you might get a different silo number
<mandel> sil2100, no problem, as long as I get one :)
<sil2100> mandel: hah, you got the same one it seems
<sil2100> Anyway, you can rebuild
<mandel> sil2100, superb
<jibel> seb128, silo 32 verified
<seb128> jibel, great, thanks
<seb128> sil2100, pmcgowan ^
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/address-book-app/translations-gettext-domain/+merge/259926 <- we need review and a top approval here
<sil2100> seb128: ^
<seb128> pmcgowan, bfiller ^
<bfiller> seb128: looking
<bfiller> seb128: done
<seb128> bfiller, thanks
<seb128> sil2100, ^
<mandel> pmcgowan, once silo 5 is done building you can take it for a spin, we need to tell qa to test the after wizard usecase and everything is back on track for the ota
<seb128> hey
<seb128> cihelp can anyone help with https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-boottest-address-book-app/lastBuild/console
<seb128> "EnvironmentError: Unsupported device, autodetect fails device"
<seb128> that blocks the migration
<slangasek> sil2100: 14.09-proposed: there was an addition of a (reflexive) channel alias to force a full update, which I understood from barry and stgraber would force a channel reset and full update
<slangasek> but perhaps, if ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed was not an alias before, this had no effect on the client
<sil2100> slangasek: hm, yeah, at least it seems right now that it didn't force a full update in the end
<slangasek> barry: do you understand the semantics of the client "bug" that we've been relying on to force an update from 0 when redirecting channels?
<slangasek> and can someone pastebin the client.ini from an affected device?
<barry> slangasek: i don't think it's a bug
<barry> iow, it's a feature, iiuyc
<slangasek> barry: stgraber called it a bug, but I've been relying on it as a feature :)
<barry> maybe we're talking about different thnings :)
<barry>         # If we were tracking a channel alias, and that channel alias has
<barry>         # changed, squash the build number to 0 before calculating the
<barry>         # winner.  Otherwise, trust the configured build number.
<barry>  
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> so perhaps the problem is that there wasn't an alias before
<slangasek> or perhaps the problem is that the alias didn't change?
<slangasek> need client.ini to confirm
<barry> and channel.ini
<barry> look at [service]channel_target (that's the channel we're on based on the alias mapping in the config file)
<barry> then we get the alias from the channel.json
<barry> if both are defined and != then we squash the build number to 0 and perform the channel switch
<ogra_> barry, slangasek http://paste.ubuntu.com/11414055/ in case that helps you :)
<ogra_> seems 14.09-proposed was the actual channel here ... and ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/devel-proposed was the alias
<slangasek> ogra_, barry: oh.  ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/devel-proposed is on the list of channels that haven't yet been changed
<slangasek> so... I can fix that this week :)
<ogra_> :)
<mandel> sil2100, any idea => https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-005-1-build/139/console ??
<mandel> sil2100, 2015-05-28 15:51:01,875 ERROR Uncaught exception: HTTPError: HTTP Error 404: Not Found
<sil2100> wow
<sil2100> mandel: hm, on first glimpse this looks like some network issue, but let me look closer
<mandel> sil2100, haha I know what a 404 is ;)
<mandel> sil2100, but means you are getting out, and getting an error back for the server telling you that you are looking at the wrong place :)
<sil2100> mandel: I know you know! But what I'm saying, it's probably some transient issue ;)
<mandel> sil2100, remember, I did the download manager hehe
<sil2100> Geez ;p
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Well, let's try doing a watch only build
<sil2100> Probably will work
<mandel> sil2100, hehehehhe had to take the opportunity to brag ;)
<sil2100> :D
<mandel> sil2100, uh, a 502.. is more interesting..
<sil2100> ...
<sil2100> mandel: try again with a WATCH_ONLY build
<mandel> sil2100, on it, I'll walk the dog while I wait, will be back in 20"
<jhodapp> sil2100, can I get a silo for line 68 please?
<jhodapp> or robru ^
<robru> jhodapp: one sec
<jhodapp> cool
<robru> jhodapp: you sure you want wily and not dual?
<jhodapp> robru, well we can't land in vivid right now right?
<robru> jhodapp: true. I'm not sure how much longer the gates will be closed for...
<jhodapp> robru, I'll do a separate landing for vivid when they open back up
<robru> jhodapp: ok no worries
<jhodapp> thanks for asking though
<robru> jhodapp: you got 27
<jhodapp> thanks!
<robru> you're welcome
<jhodapp> robru, I don't see it on the dashboard
<robru> jhodapp: yeah it takes a sec to show up
<cwayne> er, my tarball jobs are failing all of a sudden
<jhodapp> ah ok
<jhodapp> there it is
<jhodapp> robru, think we have some infrastructure issues atm: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-027-1-build/81/console
<jhodapp> robru, looks like silo 5 had the same issue
<robru> jhodapp: can you try it again? I wonder if this is related to there being a package stuck in proposed.
<robru> jhodapp: also do a FORCE_REBUILD to fix the changelog issue.
<jhodapp> robru, ok
<robru> jhodapp: no, wait
<robru> cihelp: can I get a boottest retry for http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#media-hub please?
<robru> jhodapp: let's get that version of media-hub landed and merged
<jhodapp> robru, cancel my build?
<jhodapp> robru, yeah was wondering why it hadn't merged
<robru> jhodapp: ehhh, i guess not, but you'll need to rebuild after that one merges.
<jhodapp> ok np
<robru> jhodapp: you should ping us if you notice that kind of stuff, I don't always monitor it very closely ;-)
<jhodapp> robru, oh ok, good to know
<jhodapp> robru, I thought it would be noticed
<jhodapp> robru, hey robru, why hasn't my package merged? ;p
<Ursinha> robru: yes, but production services are in trouble as of now (the whole infrastructure our services run on top of)
<robru> Ursinha: oh? what's up?
<robru> jhodapp: it really shouldn't take more than a couple hours to get through -proposed. in this case it's sat there for 18 hours, so something's definitely wrong
<jhodapp> robru, ok
<slangasek> sil2100: are there any pending image spins that I would be in the way of if I offlined the importer for the above-mentioned channel fix-ups?
<slangasek> (might be offline for a couple of hours)
<sil2100> hm, I wanted to kick a new image to get the latest overlay fixes, but we are waiting for one more fix to land so I could wait
<sil2100> slangasek: will you be working on it right now? If yes, I guess it's fine and we'll kick a new image once you're done
<slangasek> sil2100: no, go ahead with your image
<slangasek> I can delay starting on it
<sil2100> Ok, building
<jhodapp> looks like all silos are broken for building right now
<sil2100> Yeah, I just got an LP error
<jhodapp> is anyone looking into this?
<sil2100> Seems like LP has issues, I can't even access the changes files for packages
<jhodapp> geez
<jhodapp> robru, do you know if anyone is trying to get media-hub out of the proposed-pocket for silo 20?
<robru> jhodapp: huh, yeah Ursinha retried the boottest failure but it looks like it failed again.
<robru> jhodapp: so at this point it's not moving, no
<jhodapp> robru, perhaps it is failing because of the LP issues right now?
<robru> jhodapp: could be
<jhodapp> apparently it's a bad issue, nothing will work with the silos
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: The world is burning. Run!
<jhodapp> :)
<robru> jhodapp: https://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/garfield.jpg heh
<robru> jhodapp: so what problems are you seeing?
<robru> oh, same proxy error again
<jhodapp> lol
<robru> jhodapp: yeah not sure what to say, I guess just go for a walk and hope that the lp issues are resolved sooner than later.
<jhodapp> yeah, librarian is down
<infinity> robru: PS4 is down.  Librarian is in PS4.  All blobs in LP are in the librarian.  Extrapolate.
<jhodapp> robru, my work here is done
<jhodapp> :)
<robru> infinity: but it's not "down" down... some things are working sometimes. it's a strange/flakey issue
<robru> infinity: eg I can ssh into wendigo, that's in ps4 as far as I know.
<jibel> mandel, any ETA for silo 5?
<mandel> jibel, sil2100 I'm getting a 502 => https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-005-1-build/141/console
<mandel> jibel, sil2100 no idea what is going on
<mandel> sil2100, jibel looks like it builds and then something in CI goes nuts
<mandel> cihelp, any idea about this ^
<cprov> mandel: let me check
<mandel> cprov, thx
<jibel> mandel, there are infrastructure issues
<mandel> jibel, well, the silo is ready in terms of the code and MRs present, we just need to be able to build it :)
<cprov> mandel: isn't it possibly about the LP outage ? I am not familiar with the ci-train jobs
<sil2100> mandel: issues with the librarian
<mandel> ok
<sil2100> IS is on it, but anything related to the librarian (LP, PPAs) is down
<mandel> jibel, so, shall we wait a few hours and try again?? I can be here by that time
<sil2100> It's a complete apocalypse
<jibel> mandel, there is not much else we can do
<mandel> pmcgowan, ^
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: The world (librarian) is burning. Run!
<sil2100> ;)
<cprov> sil2100: thanks for clarifying it
<sil2100> np, let's hope this gets resolved soon
<mandel> well, so we have to be patient.. just like compiling cpp ;)
<mandel> I'm off to run a little and blow some steam instead of hitting Ctrl + F5
<jibel> mandel, compiling cpp ... on a panda board ;)
<infinity> jibel: Hey, don't speak ill of Pandas.  They treated us remarkably well for a long time.
<infinity> (Not that I wasn't very, very happy to replace them...)
<jibel> true :)
<slangasek> sil2100: I assume that any silo build problems are related to the current ProdStack outage.  I guess that means I can go ahead with my channel changes?
<sil2100> slangasek: yeah, this seems to be more serious
<sil2100> Go on ahead, the world is burning anyway
<sil2100> ;)
 * sil2100 liked his panda-board
<sil2100> Testing unity7 on it, lovely
<slangasek> barry: "If we're tracking a channel alias and that channel alias has changed" - so if the channel alias is /dropped/, does that also force a full update?
<barry> slangasek: i think it does not.  if the channel alias is dropped, then there is no "alias" key in the channel.json file, so we think this isn't a channel switch
<slangasek> barry: ok, I like that answer ;)
<barry> slangasek: phew :)
<jhodapp> robru, can I get a silo for line 70?
<jhodapp> Ursinha, any idea why media-hub is still stuck in the proposed pocket for silo 20?
<Ursinha> jhodapp: proposed is after package left a silo, what do you mean?
<robru> Ursinha: he wants you to retry the bootest again
<jhodapp> Ursinha, it's been stuck in proposed for over a day
<robru> jhodapp: 35
<jhodapp> thanks robru
<Ursinha> robru: jhodapp, production is having trouble right now, we've retried and I believe the device was poked directly but everything that touches launchpad slightly is broken
<jhodapp> Ursinha, ok
<jhodapp> thought it might be back up now
<Ursinha> jhodapp: librarian is dead :/ so no artifacts from launchpad
<Ursinha> (roughly speaking)
<jhodapp> anybody know what happened yet?
<jhodapp> is this hardware failure?
<thomi> jhodapp: prodstack died.
<jhodapp> thomi, ok
<thomi> jhodapp: It's like that Dylan song: everything is broken
<jhodapp> sounds like it'll be a while then ;)
<jhodapp> indeed
<jgdx> kenvandine, seen the latest uss ci failures?
<jgdx> seems random… will have to do some investigation on an actual device tomorrow
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-05-29
<robru> oh
<robru> Ursinha: what's happening? is stuff working now? looks like silo 20 migrated
<Ursinha> robru: it's slowly coming together
<robru> Ursinha: I'm confused as hell. train migration thinks 27.1 is in wily and thus merged, but lp reports latest wily version of media-hub as 22 (eg the proper 27.1 is nowhere to be found)
<Ursinha> robru: uh, I can understand there will be lots of inconsistencies, or might be, I'd ask wgrant for advice there
<wgrant> robru: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/media-hub will only show things that are published. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/media-hub/+publishinghistory would have shown 27.1 as pending at the time of your query.
<robru> wgrant: thanks, I see it now
<kenvandine> jgdx, :(
<kenvandine> random failures suck
<oSoMoN> good morning
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: migration of oxide-qt and webbrowser-app from proposed to release in wily is blocked by a boottest regression, both of them seem to be bug #1421009 (timed out waiting for Unity greeter), can these tests be re-run please?
<ubot5> bug 1421009 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "unity8 sometimes hangs on boot" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421009
<jibel> Hey oSoMoN, cihelp ^ can you help ?
<seb128> cihelp is anyone working on making those boot test reliable?
<seb128> the current address-book-app version is blocked the same way
<seb128> the log indicates "EnvironmentError: Unsupported device, autodetect fails device" as the error
<seb128> not likely something due to the addressbook itself in this case
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv, pmcgowan, slangasek, I guess that's not wanted but my bq which was on  rtm-proposed got the vivid update but apparently non-bq version
<seb128> e.g it lost HERE, cut the rope, today's lens, etc
<seb128> shrug, I knew I shouldn't have applied that update and waited for more feedback from others :-/
<Mirv> seb128: urgh. I think there was some channel change before too, those definitely need to be correct.
<seb128> do you know how I can fix my device to get my apps/lenses back
<seb128> ?
<Mirv> seb128: no I don't know (for sure), even though flashing an older image should work
<seb128> Mirv, right, I especially don't want to do that
<seb128> it's my main phone
<seb128> I don't want to wipe it
<Mirv> seb128: shouldn't flashing a system image be safe, in general? to user data.
<Mirv> without --wipe etc
<Mirv> it'd help if we had good backup functionality..
<seb128> Mirv, I don't want to do that, I want the upgrade to be fixed for everyone
<Mirv> sil2100: hangouts or no hangouts today?
<Mirv> seb128: sure, if it's not only rtm-proposed -> vivid it's completely broken, and pretty broken even if it's just rtm-proposed -> vivid
<popey> landing call toay?
<popey> *today
<Mirv> no-one yet besides me, I guess it's up to sil2100 to decide
<seb128> Mirv, I didn't change anything, my phone is on rtm-proposed for ever
<seb128> Mirv, and that just proposed me an upgrade that wiped out HERE and cut the rope and the bq lenses
<pstolowski> trainguards hey, a question; since landings are closed for vivid-overlay atm, what happens to 'dual' landings? will packages be released to wily but queue up and blocked for vivid-overlay?
<seb128> I guess no cihelp this yesterday?
<seb128> since*
<alf_> cihelp: Hi! I would like to change the default parameters of the mir-mediumtests-runner-mako job to add another test suite to run ('mir_privileged_tests').
<Mirv> pstolowski: I'd think both are blocked since the landing line is blocked waiting for QA signoff until QA starts again with the queue.
 * Mirv hasn't yet published any dual landings, not sure if half of it can be done earlier and half later
<pstolowski> Mirv, oh, i see the problem. but that's not good :(
<Mirv> pstolowski: the development focus for now is vivid, so delaying wily as itself is not that bad. but it breaks the _flow_ of development if something tested cannot be QA signoff:d / landed so hopefully the gates would be reopened sooner rather than later. but I fear it might be another week.
<pstolowski> Mirv, ack :(
<Mirv> pstolowski: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/5048/console some non-MP url:s, could you fix?
<pstolowski> Mirv, fixed, sorry about that!
<Mirv> thanks!
<oSoMoN> cihelp: anyone around to help me with those oxide-qt and webbrowser-app packages blocked in -proposed because of a boottest failure?
<Mirv> oh right sil2100 is away today, I had even marked it on my calendar :) well, no-one has anything specific to ask from sil anyway so far.
<Mirv> seb128: I still don't seen an actual answer on why you got to vivid from rtm-proposed, but I guess the answer is that only the new ones documented at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Channels are "supported" in a sense
<Mirv> seb128: I assume current rtm non-proposed channelers will be guided correctly to the ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en
<jibel> oSoMoN, I triggered boottests for oxide-qt and webbrowser-app
<oSoMoN> jibel, thanks
<Mirv> if the boottest problems have reappeared on wily, they should be investigated (when did they start?). the problem was resolved/workarounded on vivid.
<Mirv> if it's the same problem in the first place.. that can be seen with the bug report's test case and attaching to the unity8 process.
<jibel> oSoMoN, webbrowser passed but oxide-qt failed in test getpkgsrc
<oSoMoN> jibel, what does that test do?
<jibel> oSoMoN, I have no idea, I don't maintain oxide :)
<oSoMoN> jibel, this is not an oxide test
<psivaa> oSoMoN: jibel: Failures in boottesting with oxide-qt is known and iirc, the release team does add hint for that to be forced
<oSoMoN> psivaa, who do we need to ping to get that whitelisted?
<psivaa> oSoMoN: someone in the release team, afaik
<psivaa> Foundations i suppose
<jibel> psivaa, getpkgsrc is something specific to boottest?
<psivaa> jibel: for oxide-qt in phones getpkgsrc doesn't have enough space
<jibel> psivaa, OK
<jibel> psivaa, maybe it should fail with an error a human can understand?
<Laney> It should probably not fail in a way that requires a release team override
<Laney> Can someone fix that?
<seb128> is somebody supposed to watch the cihelp thing?
<Laney> yes
<Mirv> the CI team, but I've found cihelp doesn't respond much during early EU hours, more like during afternoon and then onwards. I've been thinking that it should be clearer if the messages go to /dev/null or if they're being logged.
<Mirv> the trainguards tag does work since at least me and robert have IRC on 24h so we can take a look at even past requests. but if CI team doesn't have anyone with IRC in a shell it doesn't work and the requesters don't get notified that no-one is listening
<jibel> psivaa, looking at getpkgsrc you don't need the source package to find the list of binaries to install, you have all the information you need in the apt index files
<Laney> Mirv: In that case maybe it would be better if there were to be a named vanguard in the topic
<Laney> So you can know whether to expect service or not
<psivaa> ping to cihelp will be answered by the vanguard of the day and most of the days the vanguards are not in the EU timezone
<psivaa> jibel: boottesting has some other issues too and is not in the current backlog to take deeper look at... if you would not mind sending an email to the team about any issues that you find it would help
 * psivaa slaps him both sides for answering when he is not vanguard
<Laney> psivaa-lunch: should we disable it then?
<Laney> for wily
<Laney> I'm interested in people not wasting their time looking at issues
<jibel> Laney, it is not my call but there is no way this test will ever pass, it tries to unpack a package bigger than the physical space available on the device.
<jibel> Laney, and the history in jenkins shows that it never passed, and there is no reason to mark it as regression in update_excuses
<Laney> jibel: Mmm. Who gives britney that information?
<jibel> Laney, CI would know, I never worked on boottest
<Laney> Is it their side and not britney's side?
<seb128> Mirv, I tried to ping cihelp yesterday european afternoon, this european morning and this european midday, so basically all around the clock on a day and nobody seems to read those...
<seb128> ev, ^ is anybody supposed to watch cihelp?
<Mirv> seb128: yes, it's most of all that CI is not in Europe at all. usually I've gotten some response at some point in my afternoon, but never in my morning.
<seb128> Mirv, well, as said I tried in the afternoon yesterday
<Mirv> yep
<seb128> and they had all night to look at the issue
<seb128> it's a bit ridiculous things just get blocked and ignored this way
<Mirv> I agree the 'cihelp' tag should be stopped to be advertised when there's no-one to hear it
<cprov> seb128: I was the slack vanguard yesterday (UTC-3), it's probably my personal fault, not the team's. We all watch IRC around the clock (irccloud, mostly)
<seb128> cprov, hey
<seb128> cprov, how are you?
<seb128> cprov, maybe you can help today then? ;-)
<cprov> seb128: hey! yes, always. Can you re-paste the issue and save me the time to find it in the logs ... yesterday was pretty hectic on us (PS4 outage)
<seb128> cprov, basically address-book-app is blocked in wily-proposed because it has "boot regression" (http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html)
<seb128> cprov, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-boottest-address-book-app/1/console
<seb128> cprov, the error is "EnvironmentError: Unsupported device, autodetect fails device" so I doubt it's something due to the package
<Laney> jibel: Looks like boottest doesn't have this concept of regressions
<Laney> s/regressions/always failed/
<seb128> Laney, are we talking about the issue problem or just similar ones on different packages? ;-)
<seb128> the same problem*
<Laney> seb128: not the same
<seb128> k
<cprov> seb128: okay, I am on it, looks like a retry would sort it out, but let me find exactly what caused it
<seb128> cprov, it has been retried
<seb128> cprov, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-boottest-address-book-app/2/console is the same
<seb128> well "retried"
<seb128> it's a new upload
<seb128> but that's another run and it hit the same error
<Laney> jibel: Where did you find the source of the test script? It might be easier to try to fix it or at least make it skip rather than fail
<jibel> Laney, lp:ubuntu-test-cases/touch
<Laney> thx
<jibel> Laney, I found it from the console output
<Laney> yeah I'm sure it's in there
<Laney> but ... it's pretty hard to read and I knew you had found it :)
<cprov> seb128: there was a phone recovering-task at some point last afternoon, let me check if it already helped this issue. If not we will dig further
<seb128> cprov, thanks, let me know if I should file a bug about that or something
<cprov> seb128: will do
<cprov> seb128: it's behaving nicer this time -> http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Wily/view/BootTest/job/wily-boottest-address-book-app/3/console
<seb128> cprov, great, do you know what happened in the previous tries? is that a flacky test? is somebody working on making it more reliable?
<cprov> seb128: the phone provisioning has a potential/subtle issue and we are working on isolating and fixing it. It's rare, but known at this point.
<seb128> k
<seb128> is there any report I can subscribe to to see work ongoing there?
<cprov> seb128: I wil have to double-check with plars in a bit when he starts, I will subscribe you.
<Ursinha> Mirv: seb128, cihelp is the CI vanguard of the day, and as psivaa-lunch said most of us aren't in EU timezone
<seb128> cprov, thanks
<Ursinha> yesterday there was the outage and we had to firefight that moving to old infrastructure
<cprov> seb128: and you have a test-pass
<seb128> cprov, thanks!
<Mirv> Ursinha: yep, thanks, it's as I thought it was. it might be useful to respond with something to the early EU requests so that they don't feel like going to /dev/null.
<seb128> Ursinha, ok, fair enough, I did ping first yesterday on 13:30 utc (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/05/28/%23ubuntu-ci-eng.html#t15:24), which was after start of day for U.S and several hours before the outage, still got no reply at all, not even an ack that somebody read the ping
<Ursinha> seb128: sorry we overlooked your request, if that happens again and you don't mind pinging us again that helps (I've replied to several requests yesterday but I missed yours)
<cprov> seb128: when it happens, please escalate to ev or Ursinha, email, phone ... don't be blocked, ever.
<Ursinha> Mirv: and what cprov said :) when we don't reply we're not ignoring you, we're just really busy possibly firefighting something else, but we'll always try to get to all requests
<cprov> seb128: and since I was the vanguard, the shame is on me.
<seb128> Ursinha, hey, no worry, thanks
<seb128> cprov, don't be too harsh, I guess I just got unlucky the few times I used "cihelp"
<seb128> but as Mirv pointed out, that system doesn't give you back any feedback that your request/question is going to be read
<Ursinha> we need a cibot
<Ursinha> :)
<seb128> so it's easy to get lost wondering if you did the right thing
<seb128> if we used bugs or a ticket system you could see the status
<Ursinha> "your request is really important to us. please wait on hold while there is no vanguard available"
<Laney> cprov: hmm, you know boottest, right?
<Laney> cprov: does getpkgsrc have a purpose or can I replace it with a call later on to apt-get source --diff-only?
<Ursinha> seb128: that is an interesting idea that might have been suggested and discarded at some point, I'll go today and figure out how to improve that
<cprov> Laney: I can't tell you precisely, but how would "apt-get source --diff-only" be better in that case ?
<Laney> cprov: oxide-qt's test fails because it is too big to be downloaded to whatever device is being used
<Laney> I don't see that it is necessary to download the whole source
<Laney> you just copy its debian directory out
<seb128> Ursinha, thanks
<jibel> Mirv, can you assign an id to lines 22 and 23 of the tarballs sheet?
<jibel> I tried from the menu as sil2100 told me but it did assign anything
<jibel> didn't*
<cprov> Laney: I see, the big-sources issue. It looks like a good idea that I don't remember being mentioned before. I will check with team how it could work and will get back to you, okay ?
<Laney> cprov: I have a MP, let me propose it and we can discuss there
<cprov> Laney: fantastic! thank you
<Laney> cprov: https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-test-cases/touch-boottest-no-download-orig/+merge/260584
<Laney> cprov: Sorry to be annoying but it's blocking oxide-qt so I'd appreciate it if someone could review soon-ish :)
<Laney> I could skip it but then we lose the real-world test cases
<Laney> s/cases/case/
<Laney> oSoMoN: ^ btw this is a fix for your issue
<Mirv> jibel: sure
<jibel> Mirv, sorry, I finally did it
<Mirv> jibel: oh, ok :)
 * Laney goes to lunch
<jibel> Mirv, the requests were not marked 'tested'
<Mirv> I haven't used the tarballs sheet myself either
<oSoMoN> Laney, awesome, thanks!
<plars> cprov: seb128: was there anything else you needed me to look at related to that device? We did see a problem on it yesterday and cprov fixed it iirc, which probably helped clear this up also
<seb128> plars, seems fine now, so nothing else from my side for the moment, thanks
 * Mirv preparing for sprint, next up in guarding train robert in ~3h. I'll try to glance here though as sil is away today.
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can I have a silo for line 59 please?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: 001
<oSoMoN> Mirv, thanks!
<oSoMoN> Mirv, what does this mean? ERROR webbrowser-app 0.23+15.10.20150522.1-0ubuntu1 is missing from the changelog, which has up to 0.23+15.04.20150522.1-0ubuntu1. Please sync destination version back to trunk.
<Mirv> oSoMoN: I'm eod and on phone already so I can't check well, but sounds like vivid - wily version clash.
<oSoMoN> yeah, I guess it’s expecting wily entries in the changelog, but lp:webbrowser-app only has vivid entries, because so far everything landed first in vivid and was then synced back to wily
<jibel> kgunn, ^ silo 19 passed verification, but won't be published to vivid, only wily. correct?
<kgunn> jibel: it does actually need to be both...
<kgunn> vivid+overlay was in an incorrect state, qtubuntu using an old libmircommon version
<kgunn> it obvisously didn't break anything in vivid+overlay since it passed everyones testing
<kgunn> but was wrong
<kgunn> wily proposed is truly stuck, so we really need to land it there
<kgunn> jibel: another way to look at it, that qtubuntu landing _should_ have been part of our original mir0.13.0 landing
<kgunn> for vivid+overlay
<jibel> kgunn, I understand, publication to vivid will have wait until the image is released. There will be a rebuild to include the last location fix and we don't want silo 19 in.
<kgunn> jibel: ok, i understand....wily is the real problem
<kgunn> we've clogged the proposed pipe
<kgunn> jibel: i noticed alan_g had picked "dual landing" so will it still auto-magically go into wily, even tho it's being held out of vivid+ ??
<kgunn> actually might be a question for trainguards ^
<kgunn> gotta go dark for a sec
<slangasek> seb128: the previous channels had a lot of ambiguity wrt things having the BQ custom or not, and there is no way to redirect a channel to different new channels for the different devices in the channel.  If you want the BQ custom, you should re-flash from one of the bq-aquaris.en channels
<seb128> slangasek, couldn't we just not redirect those users and let them opt in to the right channel manually?
<slangasek> seb128: as for "fixed for everyone", you were on a -proposed channel, and -proposed channels are meant for developers not users
<ogra_> slangasek, then we should block the old channel
<ogra_> and not point it to a communiity one
<slangasek> seb128: you can do that right now by re-flashing
<seb128> slangasek, that's the point, let users do that, rather than propose them an update that screw their device
<gQuigs> so it looks like apt (http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html) is stuck as "In Progress"   any idea how to get that reset?
<gQuigs> (for precise)
<ogra_> you can switch channels very easily with the system-image-cli --switch command ... and i know many bq users did that to switch to a more recent dogfood channel (14.09-proposed) to help finding bugs
<ogra_> these users all end up without HERE and without the bq custom stuff with todays update
<seb128> that's going to teach them to try to help testing :p
<ogra_> yeah
<slangasek> seb128: how does this "screw" the device?  It just gives you different content and you have to reflash
<slangasek> leaving you on a stale image is also "screwing" the device
<ogra_> slangasek, i dont mind either way, but blindly switching users without announcement is slightly evil i think
<seb128> slangasek, well, it wiped out some of my config and the apps I use
<seb128> HERE, today's scope, ...
<slangasek> I'm happy to send out an announcement today
<slangasek> seb128: it shouldn't have wiped the config
<slangasek> it removes the apps, which you'll get back when you reflash
<ogra_> there should at least be an annoncement how to use system-image-cli to switch to a sane channel again
<seb128> slangasek, well, unity8 goes "oh, those scope in your config don't exist anymore, they are invalid, let's clean out"
<slangasek> oh really
<ogra_> re-flashing means you need a PC
<slangasek> ok, that's bad
<seb128> that as well
<slangasek> yes, I'll drop the redirect channel
<seb128> thanks
<slangasek> well, system-image-cli --switch too
<ogra_> yeah, i thinnk thats the easier option
<slangasek> seb128: ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/devel-proposed was the one we were advertising?
<ogra_> yeah, ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed was the alias
<ogra_> (or the other way round, not sure)
<slangasek> yes, I'm not after the alias but the name that was in the documentation
 * ogra_ has ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed in channel.ini
<seb128> slangasek, I'm unsure if it was devel- or 14.09-
<seb128> I had 14.09
<slangasek> the one ogra_ showed me yesterday was ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/devel-proposed
<ogra_> but i dont think we advertised the versioned channels recently
<ogra_> knowing they are dead ends
<slangasek> it wasn't the 14.09 one, that one had already been changed
<ogra_> well, what i showed yesterday was my active krillin ... curremntly on #277 offering me an update to 233
<ogra_> (which i didnt apply after reading sebs mail)
<slangasek> I've removed the ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/devel-proposed redirect now
<seb128> slangasek, thanks
<ogra_> urgh ... i just noticed my krillin only has 39MB free
<ogra_> i guess i'll find oout this weekend what happens when i hit the limit
<jibel> trainguards, could you publish silo 19 to wily but not to vivid or the overlay ppa?
<robru> jibel: yes that can be done, but it involves deleting the vivid packages. is that ok, or should we copy those somewhere safe first?
<robru> Mirv: publishing a silo will publish what it finds in the PPA (even if you reconfigure it not as a dual landing!) so if you want to publish only the wily pckages from a dual, you have to delete the vivid packages.
<robru> cihelp: can I get a boottest retry on https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-boottest-oxide-qt/  ? thanks
 * ev looks
<robru> ev: oh a couple more here too: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-themes
<ev> why are we retrying these?
<Laney> these boottests seem seriously fragile
<Laney> did it get worse?
<robru> ev: because those packages are blocked in proposed?
<robru> Laney: yeah I see this a lot, stuff held in proposed because of failed boottest, retry and it works.
<ev> retry without understanding if the failure is the test itself?
<robru> ev: well I don't know much about boottest. all I know is that I've never seen one that failed honestly. I've only ever seen false positives that went away after retrying.
<ev> are you going to retry every time there's a failure at all?
<robru> ev: so far it seems like the right approach, if the failure is never indicative of an actual problem in the package.
<Laney> it's easy to scan the log to see if it's a real failure
<Laney> for example: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-boottest-ubuntu-themes/lastBuild/console
<Laney> it tells you that boottest passed and then something blew up afterwards
<Laney> this happens so frequently that it's probably worth looking into though
<Ursinha> Laney: we will next week
<Laney> great
<robru> Laney: ev: so you guys think it's legit that a change in ubuntu themes causes a timeout loading unity greeter? my money's on infra issue, needs to be retried.
<Ursinha> two cases that are on our radar for investigation and fix are the src being too large (like oxide-qt) and the provisioning having problems
<Ursinha> robru: timeout loading unity greeter was a legit bug
<Laney> robru: No I explicitly think that this is an infrastructure problem, I'm on your side here
<Laney> Ursinha: I filed a merge proposal for that first issue
<Ursinha> not in the infra
<ev> robru: if there's an underlying bug in unity greeter we should push on that to get fixed, not continously hit CI with the retry hammer
<ev> the latter is a great way to paper over serious bugs
<robru> Laney: ok thanks. I just find so many stuck boottests that I just ask to retry them without looking at the log anymore.
<Laney> Ursinha: if someone wants to review that :)
<ev> Laney: where is this?
<ev> I'll happily do so
<Laney> https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-test-cases/touch-boottest-no-download-orig/+merge/260584
<ev> cheers
<Laney> oxide-qt is there as a current test case
<robru> jgdx: kenvandine: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-036-1-build/12/console is caused by having a wily version number in trunk but having your branch targetted at vivid. you need to either do a dual landing, branch vivid, or mangle the changelog yourself
<robru> davmor2: do we want silo 5 in vivid overlay?
<ogra_> i think it is supposed to be part of the OTA
<Ursinha> Laney: from the top of my head there are only two packages that have big sources, oxide-qt and boost
<Mirv> robru: ok thanks
<Mirv> makes sense
<kenvandine> robru, yeah i think we'll be changing that to a backport branch
<kgunn> trainguards hey there, will silo 19 still land/migrate to wily even tho its a dual landing and it's being held out of vivid+ (due to freeze)
<kenvandine> jgdx, should we just kill that silo for now?
<kgunn> wily is stuck atm for several projects until that lands
<Mirv> kgunn: robru answered that 19mins ago. the silo contents need to be exactly what's wanted to be published, ie vivid deleted
<robru> kgunn: yeah I need to know if you want the vivid packages deleted, or if we should copy those somewhere safe, because publishing only wily requires deleting vivid packages.
<kgunn> thanks Mirv, i was off
<kgunn> robru: right, we do eventually want those in vivid+
<kgunn> it's just that vivid+ is considered locked down for those
<robru> kgunn: ok I'll make a new silo for those and delete them from the current silo so we can publish just wily then.
<kgunn> so happy to do whatever we're told
<kgunn> e.g. if you can copy somewhere safe for later great
<robru> jibel: any ETA on when vivid gates will open again? just curious.
<kgunn> robru: and thanks, sorry it's all still a little dynamic
<Laney> Ursinha: Maybe now, but we don't know about the future - and more importantly it seems like there's no reason to need the full source anyway
<Mirv> mandel: tvoss: needs top-approval https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-location-provider-here/move-to-vivid/+merge/257910
<Ursinha> Laney: sure, just giving you the current situation about the packages I know that fail
<robru> kgunn: no worries. just growing pains for the new dual landing feature
<Ursinha> Laney: or, I agree :)
<Mirv> or rsalveti ^ 005 top-approval
<kgunn> thanks, i'll keep an eye on silo32 for the vivid+ thaw
<jibel> rsalveti, ^^ can you approve the merges for silo 5?
<robru> kgunn: ok I'm not sure why that's exploding but rest assured the packages are safe in the ppa anyway
<jibel> robru, after OTA4 on krillin
<kgunn> ;)
<robru> jibel: yeah but like... how many days away is that? ;-)
<robru> kgunn: ok more hiccups, should be publishing now
<jibel> robru, when it is ready, sometimes next week
<jibel> or tvoss if you're still online, there are unapproved merges in silo 5. that's the last bit we need.
<rsalveti> jibel: Mirv: let me check
<rsalveti> ChickenCutlass: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-location-provider-here/move-to-vivid/+merge/257910 ?
<rsalveti> I prefer not reviewing since I have no familiarity with the code
<tvoss> jibel, top approved
<tvoss> rsalveti, ChickenCutlass ^
<jibel> tvoss, thanks
<Mirv> tvoss: thanks
<jibel> trainguards, can you publish 5 now?
<Mirv> jibel: I did.
<jibel> Mirv, perfect, how do I know it is available in destination and an image can be built?
<ev> Laney: if you'd be so kind, I have a question in https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-test-cases/touch-boottest-no-download-orig/+merge/260584
<Mirv> jibel: when they have similar status to others at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+packages instead of the current symbol + arch list
<jibel> Mirv, there is no rmadison4ppa ;)
<Mirv> jibel: exactly..
<jgdx> kenvandine, didn't we agree on targetting wily? :) /cc robru
<jgdx> I'm happy to target wily now, reconfigure, then backport for vivid
<robru> jgdx: ok will do
<jgdx> robru, hey, thanks.
<robru> jgdx: you're welcome
<ahayzen> Hey, we switched focus of the music-app from lp:music-app/remix to lp:music-app/refactor and I'm now spotting double autolandings eg http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/music-app-autolanding/686/ and http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/music-app-refactor-autolanding/42/ ... does something on jenkins need to be changed to respect to change of focus?
<robru> jgdx: kenvandine: so you'll need to reupload libqofono for wily, right now only the vivid version is in there
<robru> ahayzen: sounds like you need cihelp
<jgdx> kenvandine, ^r u able?
<jgdx> kenvandine, I'd like not to kill it for at least another week.
<ev> ahayzen: I'll have a look after lunch
<ahayzen> ev, thanks :-)
<ahayzen> ev, i suspect it is because there is a job based on trunk and the one on refactor just needs disabling now or something like that
<robru> jgdx: ok silo looks good, I deleted the vivid packages so they don't accidentally get published later. if you want you can use the build job to build the wily version now
<robru> jgdx: of system settings i mean
<jgdx> robru, okay
<jibel> Mirv, you confirm that silo 5 is published to the PPA and an image can be buil?
<jibel> +t
<kenvandine> jgdx, i already uploaded libqofono to wily
<kenvandine> and we have the other silo for settings/apn for wily
<kenvandine> jgdx, robru: silo 33 is the wily landing for it
<kenvandine> i think we should free silo 36
<jibel> ogra_, rsalveti if I trust launchpad location-service is now in the overlay PPA, can you trigger a build of vivid? (rc-proposed/meizu.en)
<rsalveti> jibel: sure
<jibel> rsalveti, thanks
<ogra_> rsalveti, while you're at it, a wily build too
<ogra_> (to see the last cdimage changes work ... i didnt get to that yet)
<rsalveti> ogra_: sure, maybe a beer too I guess
<rsalveti> :-)
<ogra_> +1
<rsalveti> done
<rsalveti> just the beer that is a bit more complicated
<ogra_> really ?
 * ogra_ would hand you one from the sixpack but my arm is so short
<rsalveti> lol
<robru> kenvandine: hm, silo 33 doesn't have libqofono configured for it
<robru> kenvandine: oh I see, 33 and 36 have the same MP. ok I'll free 36 then.
<robru> jgdx: sorry for the confusion, just use silo 33, it's the same MP there.
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_krillin-20150529-8e13c5f.changes
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_krillin-20150529-8e13c5f.tar.xz
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_krillin-testresults-20150529-8e13c5f.ods
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_vegetahd-20150529-8e13c5f.changes
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_vegetahd-20150529-8e13c5f.tar.xz
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_vegetahd-testresults-20150512-3912934.ods
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ^ lots of device tarballs for landing early next week
<john-mcaleely> :-)
<kenvandine> robru, thcx
<kenvandine> thx
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: oh oh!
<sil2100> I just got back, didn't have time to take a look at my IRC session
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: how's the situation so far?
<ogra_> sigh, so my location that worked wondeful on image 7 (like never before actually) doesnt work at all anymore in image 8
<ogra_> (on arale)
<ogra_> sil2100, i assume that was not the plan ?
<ogra_> hmm, probably because location detection is now completely turned off
<ogra_> and i cant enable it
<jibel> ogra_, it was definitely not the plan
<ogra_> yeah, thought so :)
<jibel> ToyKeeper, ^ do you confirm?
<ToyKeeper> I'll check.
<ogra_> the toggle buttons in the indicator are greyed out
<ogra_> so i guess the service doesnt start anymore
<ToyKeeper> Sorry, I missed the notice that image 8 had finished.
<ogra_> there was none
<ogra_> the bot hasnt been ported to the new channel design yet ... and since the new vivid channel has a way lower version now this is quite tricky
<jibel> ogra_, confirmed :(
<ogra_> what was that silo supposed to fix ? it worked really nice the last image
<jibel> ogra_, it was supposed to fix no location on first boot
<ogra_> hah
<ToyKeeper> Hey, at least every boot is the same now.  :)
<ogra_> lol, yeah
<jibel> not funny
<jibel> ogra_, who can revert the package in the overlay?
<jibel> it was location-service
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/vivid/20150529.changes
<rsalveti> jibel: was silo 5
<jibel> rsalveti, yes
<rsalveti> same issue we got when we were trying to land it a few days ago
<rsalveti> that's why I didn't want to approve the code
<rsalveti> of course who did, didn't test
<rsalveti> ubuntu-location-provider-here from 0.1+15.04.20141110-0ubuntu1 to 0.1+15.04.20150529-0ubuntu1
<jibel> rsalveti, can you revert the package? I think this fix should definitely not go in this release.
<rsalveti> that's probably the one
<rsalveti> actually, that one was backporting the workaround we had for RTM
<rsalveti> so here should be safe
<rsalveti> https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/location-service/simple-trust-store-fix/+merge/260497
<rsalveti> this is probably the one that caused it
<rsalveti> ogra_: jibel: ToyKeeper: can you try manually reverting that and see if it works again?
<rsalveti> /usr/share/upstart/sessions/ubuntu-location-service-trust-stored.conf
<rsalveti> brb, walking the dog
<jibel> rsalveti, sure, trying now
<rsalveti> if it works by manually reverting that I can upload a new package reverting the change
<ogra_> that code can never work
<ogra_> it doesnt make sure that the session dbus has even started
<jibel> I'm wondering how it worked for davmor2_hols when he did the verification
<ogra_> sigh, no wifi this boot :(
<ToyKeeper> Location works great after 'apt-get install ubuntu-location-provider-here=0.1+15.04.20141110-0ubuntu1'.
<jibel> rsalveti, I reverted the change for it is still broken
<ToyKeeper> Well, it works anyway...  and it works better than I've seen the arale do for quite a while.
<ogra_> image 7 worked awesome already
<jibel> rsalveti, lets just revert all of silo 5
<jibel> ogra_, agreed
<ogra_> yeah, hacking the upstart job definitely doesnt fix it
<rsalveti> https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-location-provider-here/move-to-vivid/+merge/257910
<rsalveti> this is the other change for here
<rsalveti> but that's just for wizard
<rsalveti> need to brb, can check this later today
<rsalveti> super weird
<ogra_> the diff in the silo PPA is aquite a bit bigger
<ogra_> *quite
<ogra_> (but that might be LP being silly)
<ogra_> ok, reverting the above fixes it
<ogra_> rsalveti, it is the wizard thing ... (not sure what the purpose of that thing is at all ... it will run every boot after dbus started)
 * ogra_ needs to go afk for a while
<ToyKeeper> Hopefully the torrential downpour here will stop before I have a new image for location testing...
 * rsalveti back
<rsalveti> alright, let me investigate what happened
<camako> cihelp : migration of qtubuntu{-gles} from proposed to release in wily is blocked by a boottest regression according to 'excuses', seems to be bug #1421009 (timed out waiting for Unity greeter), can these tests be re-run please?
<ubot5> bug 1421009 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "unity8 sometimes hangs on boot" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421009
<camako> kgunn ^^
<rsalveti> in theory the here-wizard thing only runs as part of the wizard
<kgunn> camako: that is weird, testbed pkgs is mir12 ?
<kgunn> i thot it would be mir13 since silo 30 is stuck in proposed and that's it's contents
<camako> kgunn, well perhaps it didn't get to that point
<camako> i.e. got stuck at boottest and didn't get to testbed
<kgunn> mmm
<camako> kgunn, if you look at the scrollback, the same thing happened with  oxide-qt and webbrowser-app...
<kgunn> camako: ta
<kgunn> i'll stop freaking out :)
<camako> :-)
<jibel> rsalveti, there are at least 2 problems, 1. this job runs on every boot not only after the wizard. 2. ubuntu-location-provider-here-slpgwd is already running, so start exit with 1, the job stops and location-service is not restarted
<rsalveti> right, but afaik we have the same package on rtm
<rsalveti> but yeah, it shouldn't be running at every boot
<rsalveti> let me just revert this guy then
<jibel> a workaround is to change to start ubuntu-location-provider-here-slpgwd || true but why does it run on every boot
<Ursinha> camako: I'll have a look
<rsalveti> the start syntax "looks" correct
<rsalveti> since it's waiting the create event
<rsalveti> maybe it's always getting the create event
<camako> than Ursinha
<Ursinha> camako: just so you know, oxide-qt is a different problem
<Ursinha> camako: that we plan to address early next week, along with other handful of boottest annoyances
<camako> Ursinha, ack
<rsalveti> yeah, that's because it's not an empty commit
<rsalveti> like it says
<Ursinha> the unity bug is a real bug unfortunately
<Ursinha> (in unity and friends, not boottest)
<rsalveti> jibel: I just deleted the here package from the overlay
<rsalveti> jibel: it was the first version available in there
<rsalveti> so next image will get the previous version from vivid
<rsalveti> there are so many issues with this upstart job
<rsalveti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-location-provider-here/+bug/1460215
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1460215 in ubuntu-location-provider-here (Ubuntu) "upstart job running at every boot and failing when starting slpgwd" [Undecided,New]
<rsalveti> mandel: ^^^
<jibel> rsalveti, thanks, can you build an image and I'll really go on week end.
<rsalveti> yup, just waiting launchpad to really delete the package
<rsalveti> so I should be able to trigger a new image in at most 20 minutes
<plars> Ursinha: camako: looks like the first one succeeded, I just rekicked the -gles one also
<camako> plars, great thanks
<rsalveti> jibel: ToyKeeper: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/vivid/ubuntu-touch/
<rsalveti> should be done in ~1:15
<ToyKeeper> Thanks.
<rsalveti> aaaaaaand I'm out
 * rsalveti EOW
<plars> camako: and that one passed too
<plars> should be reflected in excuses soon
<camako> plars, awesome... does that mean they 'll be migrating soon?
<plars> camako: well, I don't see them on excuses anymore, so I assume that already happened. But we don't have any control over it at that point
<camako> plars, ok.. qtubuntu doesn't show to be in proposed according to rmadison... But it shows the old version in wily :
<camako> qtubuntu | 0.60+15.04.20150318-0ubuntu3   | wily/universe                     | source
<camako> I'm assuming it's on its way
<wgrant> camako: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu/+publishinghistory
<wgrant> That'll show things before they've made it all the way out to rmadison.
<camako> wgrant.. Yeap I see it... and mir 0.13.1...
<camako> plars, Ursinha, wgrant thank you all for your help..
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-05-30
<ToyKeeper> Not sure what we'll do this late on a Friday, but at least the new build appears to have fixed the issue it was intended to fix.
<ToyKeeper> I doubt much will happen with it until Monday morning.eu though.
<ogra_> rsalveti, hmm, doesn look like your revert made it http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/vivid/20150529.1.changes ...
<rsalveti> ogra_: ubuntu-location-provider-here	0.1+15.04.20141110-0ubuntu1
<rsalveti> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/vivid/daily-preinstalled/20150529.1/vivid-preinstalled-touch-i386.manifest
<rsalveti> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/vivid/daily-preinstalled/20150529.1/vivid-preinstalled-touch-armhf.manifest
<rsalveti> ogra_: maybe because I just removed it from the ppa
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-05-31
<ogra_> rsalveti, hmm, i guess i need some downgrade handling in my changelog scripts (seems to be a general issue, i dont recognize packages if the version doesnt move forward)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-05-30
<tvoss> trainguards, I could use some help with the loc-service build failure in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1451
<dbarth> mardy: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/yakkety/landing-022/excuses.html
<Mirv> tvoss: powerpc build rerunning in case that "delayed_service_test" xenial failure was random flakiness
<tvoss> Mirv, what about "PPA/bzr version mismatch (location-service/yakkety)."
<Mirv> rvr: jibel: ok I've found something more to try with silo 009 from upstream git, so I will rebuild the silo
<rvr> Mirv: Ok
<dbarth> trainguards, hey guys, silo 22 seems to be stuck with a yaketty test failure which seems odd: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/yakkety/landing-022/excuses.html
<dbarth> or qa actually ^^ what do you guys recommend to consider the silo for testing?
<Mirv> dbarth: there seems to have been lxc problem when running the autopkgtest. rerunning, check again in 1h.
<dbarth> Mirv: ok, thanks!
<pstolowski> trainguards, hey, may I ask for removal of media-hub from silo 65?
<Mirv> pstolowski: done
<pstolowski> Mirv, thanks!
<bzoltan> rvr: finnaly the sil29 is all good https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1443
<rvr> bzoltan: Wow, good
<rvr> bzoltan: No code changes, right?
<rvr> cimi: ping
<bzoltan> rvr:  no, nothing changed since you have reviewed
<bzoltan> rvr:  as you see the branch https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/OTA12-2016-05-20/+merge/295351
<rvr> Saviq: cimi: I may have a spotted a problem editing app reviews with silo 59. After tapping on the Send button it doesn't save (or close).
<rvr> bzoltan: Thanks, approving it
<bzoltan> rvr: \o/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ↑↑ can you have a look at rvr's trouble with app reviews in silo 59 please
<tsdgeos> rvr: did you type something?
<rvr> tsdgeos: Yeah
<tsdgeos> that's confusing
<tsdgeos> we didn't change anything there
<tsdgeos> only how the ui is layouted
<rvr> tsdgeos: I have a video, let me see
<rvr> tsdgeos: https://private-fileshare.canonical.com/~vrruiz/app-reviews-save.mp4
<tsdgeos> rvr: in meeting, will be back
<rvr> tsdgeos: Ack
<Saviq> rvr, 403 Forbidden
<tsdgeos> rvr: yeah same here
<rvr> Let me fix that
<rvr> tsdgeos: Saviq: Now?
<Saviq> rvr, yup
<tsdgeos> that's bad
<Saviq> rvr, so it actually submits the review, but there's no UI feedback?
<tsdgeos> but i don't think our changes should have any influence here
<tsdgeos> rvr: have you tried without the silo?
<rvr> Saviq: There is feedback when I submitted the review, but editing it leads to that
<rvr> tsdgeos: I am trying but just run out of battery in that device
<Saviq> rvr, yeah but I mean that the new text is visible after you scrolled around
<Saviq> so the review got edited?
<tsdgeos> i think this is an "existing" bug
<tsdgeos> since i can reproduce it without the silo
<tsdgeos> probably triggered by pstolowski's work on reusing the previews
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: invoke!
<tsdgeos> probably not on his side though
<tsdgeos> now that i think about it
<Saviq> yeah we should collapse regardless
<tsdgeos> we just forgot to test/fix that on our side when the preview reuse happened
<tsdgeos> rvr: anyway, my "excuses" for landing are "this is not new, it happens, so should not block the silo", but should open a bug
<tsdgeos> rvr: if you could confirm what i say is not a lie, it'd be great :D
<rvr> tsdgeos: Yeah, I'm checking :)
<rvr> After confirming it's not a regression, I will continue checking the silo changes
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yeah probably related to preview updates.. isn't it an issue with yet another widget not noticing changes (you fixed two of those already when I worked on this)
<Trevinho> robru: hey, look at this generated changelog: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-1481/2016-05-30_13:53:17/yakkety/compiz/packaging_changes.diff (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16835002/). There's something weird with parsing this commit msg
<Trevinho> https://code.launchpad.net/~smspillaz/compiz/compiz.simple-animations-returns/+merge/295533
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: yeah it's probably on my side
<tsdgeos> s/my/our/unity8's
<tsdgeos> rvr: if that0s the case will you also report a bug plz?
<rvr> tsdgeos: Yeah, already on it
<tsdgeos> awesome
<rvr> tsdgeos: Finally. Confirmed that it is not a regression
<rvr> I filled the bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1587097
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1587097 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "No UI feedback after saving a review change" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> rvr: thanks
<robru> Trevinho: yeah that's a known bug, don't worry, the giant rollout I'm doing this week will fix that.
<Trevinho> robru: nice
<robru> tvoss: typically ppa/bzr version mismatch is just a momentary hiccup but seeing as your ticket has been in that state for a while it might need a rebuild to fix. Will dig a bit more
<robru> tvoss: yeah apparently the last time you built location service it failed to actually upload in the ppa, check the version number there. You'll need to rebuild
<rvr> tsdgeos: Can the horizontal and vertical maximizes be manually triggered?
<rvr> Right click on the maximize button -> horizontal
<rvr> Middle click -> vertical
<sil2100> robru: hey! I suppose no internal meeting today since the US have a national holiday?
<robru> sil2100: yeah
<robru> sil2100: I'm trying to arrange a train rollout for tonight or tomorrow, hopefully disruption will be minimal.
<robru> that's all I have to say
<sil2100> robru: ok, good from my POV - what changes will you be deploying with this rollout?
<robru> sil2100: this is the big one -- parallelized builds in bileto.
<sil2100> Niice
<sil2100> The timing is good now as well, since we have still some time until the OTA-12 deadlines
<robru> sil2100: great, I was hoping it'd work out like htat
<sil2100> So yeah, just give me a heads up once it's deployed
<robru> sil2100: yeah I'm just trying to schedule it with IS, they're being a bit unresponsive.
<bzoltan> zbenjamin: ^
<robru> wat
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-05-31
<robru> why :sobs:
<popey> sil2100: would you mind if I added to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes/OTA-11 "Wireless display support (aethercast)"  the text " - turbo [Meizu Pro 5] only for now"  ?
<popey> sil2100: also, I heard we were going to land aethercast in the M10, but that hasn't happened for OTA-11, right? (cc morphis)
<morphis> popey: yes
<morphis> popey: its planed for OTA 12
<popey> ok
<morphis> popey: but it could be that you can enable it manually
<morphis> abeato: did you merge all changes for aethercast on M10 into OTA 11 on the device tarball side?
<popey> morphis: how? from the command line?
<morphis> popey: yes
<popey> i have rc-proposed on my m10 and the system settings option doesn't allow wireless display
<Saviq> popey, aethercastctl in terminal
<morphis> popey: setprop ubuntu.widi.supported 1
<Saviq> or that ;)
<morphis> and restart settings
<morphis> popey: or yeah, aethercastctl on the terminal is a way too :-)
<morphis> popey: but its not very stable if it works
<morphis> also a lot slower than on turbo
<abeato> morphis, all there, but I reverted the property used to show the option in system settings
<morphis> abeato: ok
<popey> ok
<morphis> popey: do you already saw my answer on https://bugs.launchpad.net/aethercast/+bug/1585534 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1585534 in aethercast "Display is washed out, hard to read" [High,New]
<popey> morphis: yeah, will try and reproduce later today and gather that data
<morphis> popey: thanks
<popey> do i have to run aethercastctl as root?
<popey> "Failed to scan:GDBus.Error.org.aethercast.Error.NotReady: Not ready" morphis
<morphis> popey: no, as normal user
<morphis> but "enable" first
<popey> oh
<Saviq> sil2100, hey, did you see bug #1586541 ? looks like the lttng backport wasn't complete
<ubot5> bug 1586541 in Canonical System Image "lttng is not saving traces " [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1586541
<sil2100> Saviq: hey! I'll take a look, I basically only backported the upstream version of ust - I guess we need to port a bit more
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, packaging could use some love it seems
<sil2100> I guess it's as tsdgeos mentioned, ltt-control needs back-porting as well, this could have been a bit more obvious that the two are no longer compatible
<Saviq> trainguards, can you please add cimi to ~ci-train-users? thanks
<Mirv> Saviq: ok
<Mirv> Saviq: he is already
<Saviq> Mirv, oh
<Mirv> Saviq: since Feb
 * Saviq couldn't find him
<Mirv> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-users/+members
<Saviq> cimi, you can make a silo yourself, then
<Saviq> Mirv, yes, sorry, my eyes playing tricks on me
<dbarth> rvr: i approved the merge proposals that were blocking those 2 silos
<rvr> dbarth: Great, unblocking
<kdub> so, for the mir landing (silo 69), should I switch to triple landing? or still xenial + v-o?
<Saviq> kdub, yes, everything should triple-land by now
<Saviq> rvr, hey, any update on the unity8 landing?
<kdub> Saviq, thanks, will transition to triple landing
<rvr> Saviq: Testing :)
<Saviq> rvr, ack :)
<rvr> ltinkl: ping
<ltinkl> rvr, pong
<rvr> ltinkl: Hi
<rvr> ltinkl: I'm checking https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1581498
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1581498 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "PIN/PUK screens pushed down by other notifications" [Medium,In progress]
<ltinkl> rvr, yup, any prob?
<rvr> ltinkl: Do you know how can those notifications be triggered from command line?
<ltinkl> rvr, hmmpf, maybe there's a way, but I tested with the SIM PIN unlock screen + USB debugging prompt
<Saviq> rvr, you can install python-notify and use those examples https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity-notifications/trunk/files/head:/examples/
<Saviq> ltinkl, for reference ↑
<ltinkl> Saviq, rvr: yup, and using UT Tweak Tool from Open Store, you can re-enable the USB debugging promtp
<ltinkl> rvr, Tweak Tool -> System -> ADB settings
<rvr> ltinkl: Let me see
<rvr> ltinkl: Thanks, UT Tweak did the trick
<ltinkl> rvr, when testing the fullscreen notifications (actually just the SIM PIN dialog), you should see the other (USB) notification go under it
<rvr> ltinkl: Yeah, I can't see the USB dialog
<ltinkl> rvr, you should see it once you dismiss the SIM dialog
<rvr> ltinkl: Right
<ltinkl> rvr, good :)
<rvr> I took a look to the screenshots, and seemed fixed :)
<Saviq> rvr, so no verdict on unity8 silo today?
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: Train will be taken offline at UTC 01:00 for new feature rollout
<robru> yep, get your builds done now, train is going offline at UTC 1, that's 4 hours from now, for a big rollout.
 * mterry hugs robru for comment support
<Saviq> robru, looks like the train should look at response code... https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1426
<robru> Saviq: it is correctly noticing the http request has failed and is saving the error message to the ticket, the issue is just that it's a big html dump in a text field. I'll have to clean that up
<Saviq> robru, right, I meant that maybe it should ignore the err and just say that it was 503
<Saviq> ?
<robru> Saviq: yeah. Can you file a bug? I'm gearing up for a huge rollout
<Saviq> robru, ack, doing
<robru> Saviq: thanks
<Saviq> robru, bug #1587651
<ubot5> bug 1587651 in Bileto "Should ignore HTML when response code was != 200" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1587651
<robru> Thanks
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-06-01
<robru> Train going down in 15!
<robru> it's alive!
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: diffs missing, robru is regenerating
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: if your ticket says "diffs mising", that should fix itself next build
<robru> Trevinho: congrats on being the only tester and the first person to do a build in production ;-)
<Trevinho> robru: yeah, I noticed that... Pretty nice :-)
<Trevinho> robru: I noticed just one small thing: I just added to my silo a new MP which affects a new compnent that wasn't listed before... Then when I did the build thing it wasn't listed
<robru> Trevinho: yeah, that's expected. that list is based off the sources list which wouldn't be updated until after the build. the problem is that identifying source names from MPs is quite slow so it's really not feasible to detect that right away
<Trevinho> robru: like: the silo had unity and compiz MPs. I added a new BAMF MP and the did the build thing, But bamf checkbox wwasn't there in the build page
<robru> Trevinho: if you add bamf to the list of sources by hand, it'd show that option. or run a diff
<Trevinho> robru: I suppose yes
<Trevinho> robru: not a big deal though...
<Trevinho> robru: very nice stuff!
<robru> Trevinho: thanks! I'm noticing other small issues, I'll have to push some fixes ;-)
<Trevinho> robru: indeed there will be somehting but overall the experiecne is nice
<robru> Trevinho: thanks!
<Trevinho> :)
<Trevinho> robru: I actually was wondering that things had been switched because of the new favicon :)
<robru> Trevinho: yes, as we phase out the "train" we had to do away with train favicon, there's also a new error image but hopefully you don't see that too soon;-)
<Trevinho> robru: i actually saw it :)
<Trevinho> robru: not sure how it happened but while loading the page...
<robru> Hmmm
<Trevinho> err, when opnenig the ticket from the build page
<robru> Trevinho: that's odd, when did www-data start contributing to this project? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot/compiz/compiz-ubuntu-yakkety-landing-012/revision/4050#debian/changelog
<robru> (le sigh)
<robru> Trevinho: this is happening because smspillaz' bzr is misconfigured: https://code.launchpad.net/~smspillaz/compiz/compiz.animationaddon-returns/+merge/295497 (he somehow doesn't have angle brackets around his email in the commit logs, so parsing is failing)
<robru> Trevinho: I've pushed an experimental fix, try again in 20 minutes and see if that helps (should at least use the raw name rather than www-data)
<tvoss> robru, you still around?
<robru> tvoss: hi
<tvoss> robru, hey there :) I'm trying to build https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1449/build/ but fails due to lack of permissions. I'm logged in to the train, though
<robru> Wat
<robru> That's not
<robru> No
<tvoss> robru, ? :)
<robru> tvoss: is your email address set in launchpad? That is some kind of lp error, nothing to do with permissions as far as bileto is concerned
<tvoss> robru, yup, set
<robru> tvoss: no it isn't? https://launchpad.net/~thomas-voss
<robru> tvoss https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/CX93BshO/
<tvoss> robru, well, it's set but hidden :)
<tvoss> robru, try again
<robru> tvoss: can you make it public? I'm not sure how that would have worked before. it needs to know that so that it knows what to put in the changelog message
<tvoss> robru, done
<robru> tvoss: ok, looks good now. try the job again (I already built it but if you want your name in the changelog build it again0
<tvoss> robru, ack
<robru> tvoss: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/location-service/trunk/view/head:/debian/changelog#L10 A HA! Apparently old code fell back on default email address since your address was hidden all this time. Let me know if you want me to restore that or if you prefer having your address in changelogs now ;-)
<tvoss> robru, I'm fine with my mail address being in the changelog
<robru> great, less work for me, yippee!
<marcustomlinson> trainguards: Something odd about silo 31, it's been "running" autopkgtest for 24 hours now
<robru> marcustomlinson: hmm indeed something looks goofy there. please ping pitti to dig into that
<robru> no mention of landing-031 at http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml
<marcustomlinson> robru: will do thanks
<robru> you're welcome
<robru> OK, getting sleepy...
<tvoss> trainguards, trying to kick a rebuild for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1449 never ends in the silo
<tvoss> robru, ^ :)
<pstolowski> robru, hey, getting python exception in the silo - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16886214/
<sil2100> eh
<sil2100> Ok, I got an exception while trying to rebuild a silo as well
<Mirv> hmm
<pete-woods> so it seems that building has changed hugely in citrain
<pete-woods> I've added a new package to my silo
<pete-woods> but it's not available in the list of checkboxes
<tvoss> Mirv, sil2100 any more insight into the build failures?
<pete-woods> manually added to the source package list helped..
<pete-woods> great, I seem to no longer have permission to build the silo
<pete-woods> trainguards: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16887307/
<pete-woods> am I the first to start seeing this one?
<pete-woods> oh
<pete-woods> I see it's a lot of people
<pete-woods> silly me didn't read bak
<pete-woods> back
<Mirv> tvoss: the best guess is the big rollout as announced by robert today in an e-mail
<Mirv> robru noticed a problem regarding the "0replaceme" functionality, but this permission problem is apparently another
<rvr> Mirv: Did you tell me that silo 9 was going to be reworked or did I imagine it?
<Mirv> rvr: yes I did, and it's built, I was under impression mzanetti was still going to think a bit about it though. it did fix the problem to at least some extent, he was wondering why needs two app restarts instead of just one when the problem happens.
<mzanetti> yeah, didn't make much progress, but I haven't managed to see a .lock file since
<mzanetti> rvr, when you test it, keep on running this:
<mzanetti> rvr, find ~ -name *.lock
<mzanetti> rvr, before restarting the app. if you find a .lock file in e.g. ~/config/com.ubuntu.music/ and then on the next start the music app works fine, we're good
<rvr> mzanetti: What I did was to create the lock file manually to see whether music app would start or not, and it did not.
<mzanetti> rvr, did you try a second restart?
<rvr> Yes
<mzanetti> if I created the lock file with touch, that silo would get over it on the second run only - which is what I don't understand properly yet
<rvr> Hmm
<alf_> trainguards: Hi! Some time ago there were discussions about supporting MPs for git branches in ci-train requests. Are there any news about this?
<Mirv> alf_: robert will answer you in a few hours but I believe that's still some time off even though this big rollout of features brings it closer
<alf_> Mirv: thanks
<alf_> trainguards: Hi! I am not able to rebuild packages in ci-train PPA. Only way I have found to rebuild is to abandon request and create a new one. Any idea what's going, or what I am doing wrong? See https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1487
<Mirv> alf_: probably fallout from the big rollout of new train code as announced by robert. he'll answer questions and start fixing in a few hours.
<Mirv> alf_: some discussion a few hours ago on this channel above
<alf_> Mirv: ok, I will just fall back to the new request method for now
<dobey> oh fun
<dobey> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1435/build/latest
<dobey> alf_: you mean rebuild individual binary packages?
<alf_> dobey: I haven't tried individual packages, but a full rebuild doesn't work for me. ci-train doesn't complain is just that no new source packages reach the PPA to get built.
<dobey> alf_: it tells you why though
<Trevinho> robru: hey, it seems I can't force rebuild and it doesn't go... Weird, it was working tonight
<dobey> Trevinho: you mean on the new build page with the one big button?
<alf_> dobey: Perhaps the problem is that rebuilds don't get proper new package versions (in the past they got .1,.2 etc suffixes), so the PPA ignores them?
<Trevinho> dobey: yep
<Trevinho> dobey: it used to work tonight, as I've been the first user of it according to robru :). And I also did a rebuild
<dobey> Trevinho: yeah i just got an error with that anyway. but if you go to jenkins and find the build job for your silo #, you can do it the "old" way there
<Trevinho> might be... it maybe doesn't get the .X thing
<Trevinho> oh, thanks
<dobey> alf_: well, one problem is that there was a manual upload to yakkety for u-s-c, and you need to merge those changes back to trunk for it
<alf_> dobey: thanks, I will fix that...
<dobey> alf_: and repowerd failed to build: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-013/+packages
<alf_> dobey: Yes, that's why I want to rebuild after making some updates to the MP in the ci-train, but that doesn't work
<dobey> alf_: ah, it seems to perhaps not be adding the .N
<dobey> alf_: build from https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-013-1-build/build instead perhaps
<alf_> dobey: thanks, I will try that
<Trevinho> the thing is that if you tried to build with the new system, then you've to force a rebuild in jenkins since.... The system thinks ti has already built the last src
<robru> pstolowski: make your email public
<pstolowski> robru, oh.. how/where?
<robru> pstolowski: in lp. The error is that it doesn't have permission to access your email address for the changelog entry
<robru> dobey: also^^
<robru> Previously it would just default to its own email address, I had no idea so many people had private emails
<robru> OK I'll investigate this other build issue in a sec, breakfast first
<dobey> robru: fix it to work for people with private e-mails. :)
<pstolowski> robru, 'hide my email addresses from other LP users', is that it?
<dobey> pstolowski: yes
<pstolowski> dobey, hmm i just changed it and it still fails
<dobey> but it's all or none
<dobey> and it shouldn't matter if it's private or not
<dobey> i think what it needs here, is the openid needs to have a way to allow you to select which e-mail address to make visible to the citrain site, and citrain should use that e-mail address if it must use the address of the person who clicked 'build'
<robru> dobey: right, good call. I can do that. but since this issue has a workaround let me fix this .X thing first
<dobey> well, building via the jenkins job is a workaround for both :)
<robru> pstolowski: hmm? tvoss had the same issue and he fixed it by going public
<tvoss> robru, help would also be appreciated for: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1449
<robru> tvoss: yep, i have an idea about that, will have to write some code though.
<dobey> hmm, though it complains about diff missing
<pstolowski> robru, not sure what's going on.. i got the exception, but it's building
<robru> pstolowski: log
<robru> ?
<pstolowski> robru, i closed it, sorry. it was the same as before afaict
<robru> pstolowski: what ticket?
<pstolowski> robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/979
<robru> pstolowski: I dont' see the exception I just see it working: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot/unity-scopes-shell/unity-scopes-shell-ubuntu-yakkety-landing-065/revision/327
<pstolowski> robru, weird.. browser caching error?
<robru> pstolowski: ah, could be
<pstolowski> anyway..nvm if it works then good :)
<rvr> Saviq: Silo 59 approved
<Saviq> w00t
<Saviq> rvr, you really wanted to prove us wrong, didn't you ;)
<Saviq> mterry, please do the honors :) ↑↑
<mterry> Saviq, ooh
<mterry> Saviq, let me go through all branches and confirm approval then press button
<Saviq> mterry, I don't think train or rvr would have let it through unapproved
<mterry> Saviq, that's a check made at publish time I believe
<mterry> Saviq, (I know that one or two are unapproved, but trivially, will chase people to give final thumbs)
<Saviq> mterry, ack
<robru> mterry: Saviq if MPs were anything other than Work In Progress or Approved, train would say 'Bad Merges' state, and when you click publish it also checks that everything is Approved for you
<mterry> robru, is that...  is that a golden ticket for the web page icon?  :)
<robru> mterry: yes! ;-)
<mterry> rvr, thanks for the silo 59 review, I know it was a lot of tiny things to check
<rvr> mterry: Yeah, I prefer smaller ones.
<mterry> rvr, we're in a big backlog right now
<rvr> Saviq: I tried to prove you wrong but had no luck :D
<dobey> robru: why would ticket say "diff missing" if it shows the diffs in the artifacts list?
<robru> dobey: because it doesn't check the artifacts list, it checks swift directly. sometimes swift can be inaccessible and that can come back 'diffs missing'. Also I just changed the naming scheme of the diffs so it's possible you have old-style diffs (though unlikely if you just built)
<robru> dobey: which ticket?
<robru> alf_: pstolowski: dobey: tvoss: ok, the issue with the versions not incrementing .X should be resolved, please try your builds again
<pstolowski> ok
<dobey> robru: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1435
<robru> dobey: yeah those are old-style diffs. series/source_name/content.diff should be series_source_name_content.diff
<robru> dobey: I'm just testing the fix for the email then in a few minutes you should be able to use the new jobs again
<renatu> robru, hey could you help me to understand what is happening on silo 73: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1037
<renatu> robru, I updated the changes but it is not pushing it to ppa
<robru> renatu: you mean "destination version missing from changelog"?
<renatu> robru, fail to build
<renatu> robru, I fixed the build, but it is not pushing the changes to ppa
<renatu> robru, the ppa still sayint that it failed 1h ago
<robru> renatu: oh, I *just* fixed that, please try again
<renatu> robru, nice, thanks
<robru> renatu: you're welcome
<robru> renatu: sorry for the disruption!
<renatu> robru, np, the new build interface is much better now
<robru> renatu: thanks! yeah no more auto-log-out-after-10-seconds ;-)
<robru> tvoss: dobey: pstolowski: ok bileto is now grabbing emails from your SSO session rather than from LP, so if you set your emails private it should still succeed in putting your email in the changelog.
<pstolowski> robru, cool, tx
<robru> pstolowski: you're welcome
<robru> tvoss: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-1449/2016-06-01_09:01:38/vivid_net-cpp_packaging_changes.diff this diff is kinda funny
<robru> tvoss: first, it seems you're clobbering a release that's already in vivid overlay, and it seems it has the same/similar changelog message. so I guess this is a duplicate release?
<robru> tvoss: second, you shouldn't use bullet points in the Commit Message field on the MP. only the first line is used and it's passed to dch which prepends the bullet point for you, so you're getting duplicate bullet points there.
<robru> tvoss: third, you should use the lp feature of linking bugs to the branches, those will be included in the message automatically.
<dobey> robru: but it can only use the e-mail that is set as the "default" in lp right?
<robru> dobey: well it can only use the email that is given to it by SSO, so and SSO (at least for me) only shows one email address, so presumably that is only the default, yes
<robru> dobey: log out and log back in to see which email that is. or do a build and see what shows up in the changelog ;-)
<dobey> oh, so it's not even the lp e-mail
<dobey> it's the one you use to log in to sso
<robru> dobey: right, because I don't have magical admin powers to access your private emails in your lp profile; this way is the only way that I can get an email from you
<dobey> robru: well, still, what e-mail i use to log in to sso, and which one should appear in the changelog entries, aren't the same.
<robru> dobey: I'm not really sure what you're wanting from me here.
<dobey> robru: well, when i figure out if it's possible, i'll let you know
<robru> dobey: ok. I guess you want it to query lp first and then fall back on SSO if that fails, but you still need to make your lp email public for that to work
<dobey> no, that's not what i want. that would still present the same issue, because i'm pretty sure you'd only grab the "preferred" address from LP
<robru> dobey: well, yeah. why is your preferred address not the one you prefer?
<dobey> robru: well it is the one i prefer. however, the one i prefer for me in general, and the one that is preferred for canonical projects, are not the same.
<robru> dobey: I'm not sure where else I'd get your email from. Maybe make a new SSO using the email you want, and then use that account exclusively for bileto builds?
<robru> dobey: in the old system you would have just been "Rodney Dawes <ci-train-bot@canonical.com>" so surely your SSO email address is an improvement there.
<dobey> robru: well, it seems that the openid bits can't do what i was hoping it could do. so i'm asking to get requests.ci-train.u.c added to a special list where sso will always return the foo.bar@canonical.com address for accounts that have one defined, regardless of what e-mail was used to log in, for the bileto site
<robru> dobey: well if that works, then go for it. does that special list already exist?
<robru> dobey: while you're at it, also get bileto.ubuntu.com added to that list, we'll start using that domain eventually
<dobey> robru: seems so.
<Trevinho> robru: internal server errror :o
<Trevinho> robru: on requesting a buld
<robru> Trevinho: where?
<Trevinho> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1481/build/ check compiz, build
<Trevinho> robru: I've commented a MP in the list, but it shouldn't matter, right?
<robru> Trevinho: yes theoretically commented MPs are ignored correctly
<robru> well, a bunch of "diff missing" implies that swift is down ^, possibly other services busted
<robru> Trevinho: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1481/build/latest working now, momentary hiccup I guess?
<robru> Trevinho: wait, what? this is some unicode bs
<robru> Trevinho: https://pastebin.canonical.com/157824/ (\xf1 is your funny n)
<robru> Trevinho: but this makes no sense because a) it used to work and b) that shouldn't be forcing ascii at all wtf
<robru> Trevinho: eh, I have an idea. apparently the thing I did to fix emails now broke unicode characters in environment variables, fun times.
<Saviq> robru, getting 500 when trying to build this https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1483/build/latest :/
<robru> Saviq: try again, I just pushed a fix
<Saviq> robru, I *just* tried, and tried again
<Saviq> 599
<Saviq> 500, even
<robru> Saviq: ok, it's because bileto is trying to store your name in an env var and for some reason it's not happy with the unicode.
<robru> Saviq: I kicked the build for you for now, trying to work out a proper fix
<Saviq> ack, tx
<robru> stupid python defaulting to ascii env vars IN TWENTY SIXTEEN
<robru> Saviq: Trevinho: ok I have a fix confirmed working in staging, just waiting for #webops to roll it out (guy's on lunch, could take a while), in the mean time just ping me if you need any builds done
<Saviq> that's just unicodism I tell you
<Saviq> it's just like racism, but about unicode chars
<robru> Saviq: ok well production has gone and shat itself now
<Saviq> sounds like fuyn
<robru> Saviq: HTTP500 on some endpoints but not all, and nothing in the logs. great. also can't reproduce in staging.
<Trevinho> robru: new gif for me too :)
<Saviq> robru, when it's back, if you could please rebuild https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1483 again, thanks
<Saviq> cimi, actually it might be !dead for you, since it seems to be robru's unicodism kicking in again
<cimi> Saviq, sorry in other words why is only dead for me?
<robru> Saviq: yeah i dunno i asked them to restart it to get some new environment vars and now the whole thing's dead, and guy went on lunch
<cimi> ah ok, well I go afk a bit, will be back later to check
<cimi> thank you
<robru> great I can't even log in now
<robru> Trevinho: Saviq: just for shits and giggles can I get one of you to run this staging job: https://requests.ci-train.staging.ubuntu.com/log/1186/build/ just to confirm the fix really works
<Trevinho> robru: done
<robru> Trevinho: thanks
<Saviq> robru, https://requests.ci-train.staging.ubuntu.com/log/1186/build/latest seems to be running
<robru> Saviq: Trevinho: ok, looks really good, thanks guys. I have no idea why production exploded, just waiting for #webops guy to come back and reboot it basically, exact same code is working perfect in staging.
<Trevinho> yay nice when it happens
<robru> Saviq: apologies, seems to be running now: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1483/build/4
<robru> literally just rebooted it. no idea what went wrong
<robru> cimi: we're back up, please retry
<robru> bblunch
<robru> lawl
<robru> Much diff missing. Wow.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-06-02
<Trevinho> robru: I removed (commented) two MPs but I still get them merged at build time...
<Trevinho> robru: also, why build-all now happens also if the packages have been built in the past and there are no new commits?
<robru> Trevinho: you talking about https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1481 ? I don't see any commented MPs
<Trevinho> robru: eh, yeah... I've just removed them to try if that was the problem
<Trevinho> robru: it included
<Trevinho> #https://code.launchpad.net/~smspillaz/compiz/compiz.animationaddon-returns/+merge/295497
<Trevinho> #https://code.launchpad.net/~smspillaz/compiz/compiz.animationsjc-returns/+merge/295534
<Trevinho> too
<robru> Trevinho: the code that checks for commits is stuck back in jenkins for a moment so the new thing that's doing the building doesn't have the ability to check for new commits first. I'll be porting that over next so hopefully this regression doesn't last too long.
<robru> Trevinho: compare https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1481/build/8 and https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1481/build/9, they have different MP lists being merged
<robru> and #10 too
<Trevinho> robru: they do, but the resulting src seemed wrong here (it failed in ppa)
<robru> Trevinho: not sure what to tell you, build 9 definitely does not merge any smspillaz branches.
<Trevinho> robru: yeah, so it seems, but then check the resulting pkg (and changelog) https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-012/+sourcepub/6479663/+listing-archive-extra
<robru> Trevinho: I think you're crazy: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1492 https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1492/build/latest
<robru> Trevinho: (build fails because there are no uncommented mps so nothing to build)
<robru> definitely not including commented MPs
<Trevinho> robru: well, I don't know what to say... You can see how build 9 log doesn't mention anything, but the built source has smspillaz stuff in it
<robru> Trevinho: that build only has 1 smspillaz in it, are you sure that's not from build 8 which shows one smspillaz? I think maybe you were just too impatient waiting for the packages from build 9.
<robru> Trevinho: try putting the branches back with comments and try again
<Trevinho> ok, i will... Mine was just an hypothesis though... Since yeah, I could have been too fast.
<Trevinho> ok, things seem fine now... Couldn't be something caused by some caching or... I don't know.. I just mentioned this because maybe there was something weird going on. And... Well, I want to make sure I report any oddity
<Trevinho> although the thing that build 8 doesn't mention anything in the log, but the generated .deb has a different changelog is weird, isn't it?
<robru> Trevinho: yeah, I'm not convinced that the changelog doesn't match the build, I think you're looking at the build from one and the log from another. That code literally iterates over the merges to merge them, builds a dict of authors->commit messages, and then dumps that dict into the changelog. There is no way that something that wasn't merged can get into
<robru> the changelog.
<Trevinho> robru: ah, ok... well, then ther's something else... because the debian version matched between the two
<robru> Trevinho: the only caching would be the log file you're looking at
<robru> Trevinho: I think you built them so close together that v...2.1 wasn't even fully accepted into the PPA yet, so build 9 didn't see that to bump the version number. build 8 and 9 are both uploading v...2.1
<robru> Trevinho: yeah builds 8 and 9 are literally 66 seconds apart, the new upload from 8 wouldn't have even shown up in the ppa yet, so 9 picked the same version
<Trevinho> ok I see the thing then :)
<robru> Trevinho: I'll implement a timeout so you have to wait 5 minutes between builds :-P
<Trevinho> robru: can't be they be cancelled now?
<robru> Trevinho: nah that's not implemented yet, will do that soon
<robru> Trevinho: i figured the builds were so fast that you couldn't cancel it anyway;-)
<pstolowski> trainguards hey, i started getting http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16917087/ today in silo 65 and am not sure what happened
<sil2100> pstolowski: when trying to build the silo?
<pstolowski> sil2100, yes
<Mirv> hmm, this is certainly new rollout outputs
 * sil2100 really needs to allocate one day of his time to familiarize with the new train bits
<pstolowski> we triple-landed last week, so all should be in sync
<sil2100> hm, yeah, it looks more like an issue with checking the previous version in the PPA when a rebuild happens
<sil2100> ANyway, I see the packages are building anyway?
<sil2100> Might be worth filling in a bug for robru to take a look
<pstolowski> sil2100, where do i file the bug?
<sil2100> pstolowski: I would say http://bugs.launchpad.net/cupstream2distro/
<pstolowski> sil2100, https://bugs.launchpad.net/cupstream2distro/+bug/1588265
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1588265 in CI Train [cu2d] "Unable to find source publication error after latests bileto changes" [Undecided,New]
<ChrisTownsend> trainguards: Hi!  Is there anything to be concerned about when it says "Diff missing" for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1490 ?
<tedg> ChrisTownsend: I'm not certain, but that's been discussed a lot in the backlog.
<tedg> ChrisTownsend: I think it's an issue with the upgrade.
<ChrisTownsend> tedg: Ok, I'll ignore it for now.
<ChrisTownsend> tedg: Thanks
<robru> ChrisTownsend: tedg: if you're still working on the silo and anticipate needing to build more, then ignore it, diffs will be generated next time you build. if you don't anticipate any more builds, run the 'diff' job to generate diffs.
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Ok, thanks!
<robru> ChrisTownsend: you're welcome
<ChrisTownsend> robru: I ran the Diff job and https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1490 still shows missing diffs.  Does it take some time for it to see that I ran the job?
<robru> ChrisTownsend: yes, the status is only updated every 15 minutes.
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Ok, patience is a virtue, right?;-)
<ChrisTownsend> Thanks
<robru> ChrisTownsend: also there seems to be some unrelated issue where it sometimes fails to find the diffs, if you see the scrollback there's a huge pile of "diff missing" and then right away they go back to "successfully built" or whatever.
<robru> you're welcome
<kdub> trainguards, can I get a selective rebuild of a package? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-069/+build/9849658
<robru> kdub: on it
<kdub> thanks robru !
<robru> kdub: done. you're welcome!
<kdub> thanks robru, is that something I can do myself and should learn how to do?
<robru> kdub: nope, you need special powers for that
<robru> kdub: one day I'll write a train feature that allows you to do it but that's a ways off
<kdub> robru, ack, just making sure I wasn't being needlessly annoying ^_^
<robru> kdub: nope, all good. happy to rebuild when needed
<ChrisTownsend> trainguards: Any ideas on why https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1490 is complaining that https://code.launchpad.net/~townsend/libertine-scope/release-1.2/+merge/296255 has merge conflicts?  I don't see any and doing a local merge works fine.
<robru> ChrisTownsend: why are you using the old build job?
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Because the new build job didn't rebuild.
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Some complaint about PPA/bzr version mismatch (libertine-scope/yakkety)
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Which I don't understand what that means.
<robru> ChrisTownsend: so what the build job does is builds a source package and pushes one copy of it to a bzr branch on lp, and one copy into the ppa.
<robru> ChrisTownsend: then there's a status job that checks that everything's good, but sometimes it finds those are out of sync.
<robru> ChrisTownsend: sometimes it means there was a failure to upload to the ppa (unfortunately ppa uploads are async so if they fail we won't know until after the job is done running)
<robru> ChrisTownsend: sometimes it just means "wait a minute because the ppa upload is a bit slower than the bzr push"
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Ok, that makes sense.  Thanks for explaining that.  So try it again?
<robru> ChrisTownsend: maybe just wait? the build log in the new system looks fine to me
<robru> ChrisTownsend: ugh, something is goofy here actaully, this doesn't match what's in the ppa http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot/libertine-scope/libertine-scope-ubuntu-yakkety-landing-072/revision/38#debian/changelog
<robru> it doesn't even match it's own commit message, so, uh...
<robru> ChrisTownsend: oh hrm, it's not forcing the version number with dch
<robru> ChrisTownsend: I guess you saw my email about not using a Commit Message? this is a bug in that
<robru> ChrisTownsend: one sec
<robru> ChrisTownsend: ok I've pushed a fix, it will take some time to hit production, please try again in 15 minutes.
<robru> ChrisTownsend: with the new job
<robru> kenvandine: why are you using the old build job
<kenvandine> robru, dunno... i just clicked build :)
<robru> kenvandine: can you reload the ticket page?  you're apparently using a week-old copy of it (and it's supposed to auto-reload on rollouts, sigh)
<robru> kenvandine: you should see a new button "diff" right next to "build" on the new ticket page
<kenvandine> i had to shift-reload to get it
 * kenvandine hates browsers :)
<robru> kenvandine: you got some hardcore caching going on there.
<kenvandine> robru, i've even rebooted twice today!
<kenvandine> so it's not like an old tab
<robru> kenvandine: ok anyway, that build will *probably* be fine, but do be sure not to use jenkins for future builds, I'll take that job away soon
<robru> kenvandine: if the new build job does something wrong let me know asap.
<robru> kenvandine: right now I'm just ironing out some bugs with changelog generation
<kenvandine> robru, will do
<robru> ChrisTownsend: you around? I'll run the build for you now
<robru> ChrisTownsend: ok, looks good now: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot/libertine-scope/libertine-scope-ubuntu-yakkety-landing-072/revision/38#debian/changelog please ask me before using the old job in future, I need to fix whatever is preventing the new job from working.
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Sorry, had to take a phone call.
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Ok, and sorry for using the old job when I didn't understand what was going on.
<ChrisTownsend> robru: And thanks for fixing this!
<robru> ChrisTownsend: no worries, the old job is left in place specifically to unblock people who are having trouble with the new job, I just need to know who's using it and why, that's all
<robru> ChrisTownsend: feel free to rebuild if you want your name in the changelog instead of mine
<dobey> poor jenkins
<robru> dobey: any luck getting SSO to force @canonical? I'm seeing some people using gmail addresses for their SSO, and thus that's getting into changelogs.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-06-03
<Saviq> uh oh
<Saviq> trainguards https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1483/build/latest ENOSPC
<sil2100> Uah
<sil2100> robru: ^
<Saviq> sil2100, train dead, at least https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1483 this ticket - ENOSPC when trying to build ;(
<sil2100> Eh, let me try snooping around, maybe I'll be able to do something here
<sil2100> Sadly it's not as easy as it's not a jenkins instance anymore
<Saviq> sil2100, I think it's recovered actually
<sil2100> Maybe someone was building a big silo like oxide, which used up a lot of disk space?
<Saviq> dunno
<Saviq> sil2100, but I agree, not sure of the benefit of doing away with jenkins in favour of custom scriptery
<Saviq> we should be going towards standard LP features with this as much as possible IMO
<sil2100> Anyway, glad to hear it's back up, let's bring this up with robru about maybe making sure the instances this is run on have more space just-in-case
<Mirv> hmm
<Mirv> probably indeed related to the oxide silo that was just updated
<Mirv> it's good that the train is able to recover from one silo causing it though
<Mirv> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1392
<Mirv> davmor2: hi Mr. QA with Turbo, can you reproduce compass not working on turbo? I'd like to file a bug.
<Mirv> the other issues I have have a bug but not that, and it hurts navigating a bit
<Mirv> it's always pointing north, and the Compass app from Open Store gives "-1"
<davmor2> Mirv: no idea
<Mirv> ok, I'll just try to file a bug then
<Mirv> popey of course might have noticed compass issue too
<Mirv> oops, now my turbo (where I'm tethering from) killed unity8 and only dots animation of unity-system-compositor is shown
<Mirv> I did nothing for a while, recently ended a call ..
<Mirv> ok so bug #1588743 was a rather easy place but not so sure where to file compass problem
<ubot5> bug 1588743 in ofono (Ubuntu) "Data not working during a call on turbo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1588743
<popey> Mirv: i have noticed compass issue on turbo in another app
<ogra_> popey, compass ?
<Mirv> well I filed bug #1588748 for now, but no real package target there yet
<ubot5> bug 1588748 in Canonical System Image "Compass not working on Meizu Pro 5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1588748
<Mirv> ogra_: uNav navigation always pointing north would be the easiest example
<ogra_> i dont think compass was ever enabled on any of our devices
<Mirv> hmm, I thought it was working fine on krillin...
<ogra_> at least according to the sensorstatus app that i have on all devices
<Mirv> I think it needs that unprivileged Open Store Compass app to show real direct data
<Mirv> and I wouldn't think the app would be in Open Store if it wouldn't work on some of our devices
<Mirv> since its only function is to show that compass direction
<popey> ogra_: mzanetti has an app which has a compass in it, which doesn't work for me on pro 5
<mzanetti> popey, yeah, requires a silo... tvoss should know when that lands
<popey> ahh okay
<popey> Mirv: ^
<ogra_> aha
<Mirv> oh okay
<tvoss> popey, no app right now can access any sort of compass data
<tvoss> popey, I will find time for the silo and all the required changes around ota 12
<ogra_> not even the sensorstatus app ?
<tvoss> ogra_, nope
<tvoss> ogra_, magnetometer data is not reported at all, and getting actual compass readings out of that involves quite some math that the sensorstatus app does not have
<ogra_> ah, i thought we get a ready made compass from the android side
<tvoss> ogra_, nope, even on android, apps need to postprocess, estimating the coordinate system out of multiple sensors and then correcting for magnetic inclination to get true north
<ogra_> ah
<Saviq> robru, hey, our last build failed when generating diffs https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1483/build/21 - will this be a problem?
<robru> Saviq: diffs are generated after the upload succeeds so your build is fine, but you'll need to generate that missing diff eventually
<Saviq> robru, well, yeah, how? :)
<Saviq> robru, that build actually didn't build that package the diff failed for
<robru> Saviq: there's a new button on the ticket, "Diff"
<Saviq> oh
<Saviq> missed that
<Saviq> robru, tx
<robru> Saviq: yeah builds always regenerate all diffs
<robru> Saviq: yw
<Saviq> robru, ah so any build would do, too?
<robru> Saviq: yeah
<Saviq> ack
<robru> sil2100: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/report.txt this is linked from the bottom of the ticket page, shows df and du of relevant dirs. Updated every 10 minutes
<robru> Saviq: ^
<robru> Normally it runs at 13% disk used but this does spike, i am thinking about increasing disk on the system
<dobey> robru: hey, sorry. no, i was told it should be doable, but never got any reply about adding the sites to the list :-/
<robru> dobey: ah, thanks
<Saviq> robru, if you're still around - I just ran Diff for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1483 but it still says that diffs are missing for most of the packages ¿?
<robru> Saviq: when did yourun it? les than 15 minutes ago?
<Saviq> robru, no, more than an hour
<Saviq> robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1483/diff/2
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-06-04
<robru> Saviq: hm, for some reason those diffs are not actually on the ticket, as you can see
 * Saviq runs Dif again
<robru> Saviq: that's really weird
<robru> Saviq: I changed the way the train detects whether diffs are present so hopefully this "diff missing" business should stop today, but in this case those diffs are really missing. very strange.
<Saviq> robru, seems they're showing up now, let's see if that sticks
<Saviq> o/ have a good night, talk to you on the other side of the big pond
<robru> Saviq: night
<robru> Saviq: oh, I see what's happening. your diffs are getting clobbered by the status job. yikes.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-05-29
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2762 Ready to build (xenial/postgresql-9.6, yakkety/postgresql-9.6, zesty/postgresql-9.5). Updates pocket (xenial/postgresql-9.5, yakkety/postgresql-9.5, zesty/postgresql-9.6)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-05-30
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Failed to understand "https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/0.27/+merge/322470". Is it a merge?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2780 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2780 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2780 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2780 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2780 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2780 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2781 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2781 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2781 Dependency wait
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2780 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2780 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2782 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2782 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2782 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2782 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2782 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2782 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2782 Proposed pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-05-31
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2783 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2783 zesty/mir: Failed to add changelog message
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2783 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2783 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2784 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2783 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2783 Successfully built (zesty/mir). Uploading build (yakkety/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2783 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2785 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2785 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2783 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2736 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2784 Dependency wait
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2783 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2783 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2784 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2783 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2736 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2784 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2786 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2784 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2784 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2736 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2786 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2786 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2786 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2786 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2784 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2786 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2784 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2786 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-06-01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2786 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2786 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2784 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2784 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2784 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2779 Dependency wait
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2784 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2784 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2787 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2788 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2779 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2788 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2788 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2779 Dependency wait
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2783 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2783 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2788 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2784 Cancelled build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2788 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2784 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2779 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2784 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2788 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2783 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2783 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2784 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2783 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2763 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2784 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2779 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2755 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2755 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2755 Diff missing (artful/ubuntu-settings). Failed to build (artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/unity-asset-pool, artful/webapps-applications)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2766 Proposed pocket (yakkety/nagios3, zesty/nagios3). Updates pocket (xenial/nagios3)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-06-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2784 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2784 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2784 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2755 Diff missing (artful/ubuntu-settings). Pending binary packages (artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/unity-asset-pool, artful/webapps-applications)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2755 Diff missing (artful/ubuntu-settings). Successfully built (artful/unity, artful/unity-asset-pool, artful/webapps-applications)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2783 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2783 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2784 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2755 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2755 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2779 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2784 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2784 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sergiusens, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2790 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sergiusens, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2790 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sergiusens, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2790 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-05-29
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3272 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3272 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:mfw-plugin-irc, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/to, zesty/update). Release pocket (zesty/online-accounts-api). Success
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3272 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3272 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-service). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:mfw-plugin-irc, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/to, zes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3268 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3268 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3273 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3273 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3273 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-05-30
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3274 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3274 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3268 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3268 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3275 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3275 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3275 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3275 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3275 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3276 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3277 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3277 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3276 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3277 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3278 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3278 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3278 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3278 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3279 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3279 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3279 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3279 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3276 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-05-31
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3275 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3279 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-06-01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3280 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/isc-dhcp, xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/isc-dhcp, zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:~tdaitx-bileto/autopkgtest/+git/autopkgtest cache., zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:~tdaitx-bileto/autopkgtest/+git/autopkgtest, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (zesty/autopkgtest)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/isc-dhcp, xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/isc-dhcp, zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 Ready to build (/:, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:~tdaitx-bileto/autopkgtest/+git/autopkgtest, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (zesty/autopkgtest)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-05-25
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4072 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4076 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4076 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4076 Diff missing (focal/spice-protocol). Pending binary packages (focal/spice-vdagent)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4076 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4072 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4072 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4049 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4070 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4002 Pending binary packages (focal/livecd-rootfs). Ready to build (focal/awscli, focal/python-botocore, focal/python-jujuclient, focal/shim, focal/shim-signed)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4072 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4072 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/calibre, groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src, groovy/telegram-desktop). Proposed pocket (groovy/akonadi, groovy/analitza, groovy/dde-qt5integration, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/dtkwidget, groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gammaray, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/kmymoney, groovy/kwin, groovy/k
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-05-26
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4053 Needs building (groovy/openldap). Ready to build (groovy/sssd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4002 Diff missing (focal/bluez-firmware, focal/flash-kernel, focal/livecd-rootfs, focal/raspberrypi-wireless-firmware, focal/shim, focal/shim-signed, focal/snapd, focal/ubuntu-core-initramfs). Ready to build (focal/awscli, focal/python-botocore, focal/python-jujuclient). Security pocket (focal/linux-raspi)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4002 Diff missing (focal/bluez-firmware, focal/flash-kernel, focal/raspberrypi-wireless-firmware, focal/shim, focal/shim-signed, focal/snapd, focal/ubuntu-core-initramfs). Pending binary packages (focal/livecd-rootfs). Ready to build (focal/awscli, focal/python-botocore, focal/python-jujuclient). Security pocket (focal/linux-raspi)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4002 Diff missing (focal/bluez-firmware, focal/flash-kernel, focal/livecd-rootfs, focal/raspberrypi-wireless-firmware, focal/shim, focal/shim-signed, focal/snapd, focal/ubuntu-core-initramfs). Ready to build (focal/awscli, focal/python-botocore, focal/python-jujuclient). Security pocket (focal/linux-raspi)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4053 Ready to build (groovy/sssd). Successfully built (groovy/openldap)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4068 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4068 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4068 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3997 Diff missing (focal/krita). Ready to build (focal/gammaray)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4074 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3997 Pending binary packages (focal/krita). Ready to build (focal/gammaray)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3997 Diff missing (focal/krita). Ready to build (focal/gammaray)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4074 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4074 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-05-27
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4068 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4074 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4074 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4074 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4068 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4068 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4056 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/calibre, groovy/openorienteering-mapper, groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src, groovy/telegram-desktop). Proposed pocket (groovy/akonadi, groovy/analitza, groovy/dde-qt5integration, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/dtkwidget, groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gammaray, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4068 Ready to build (focal/qemu). Successfully built (focal/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4002 Diff missing (focal/bluez-firmware, focal/flash-kernel, focal/livecd-rootfs, focal/raspberrypi-wireless-firmware, focal/shim, focal/shim-signed, focal/snapd, focal/ubuntu-core-initramfs). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/linux-raspi). Ready to build (focal/awscli, focal/python-botocore, focal/python-jujuclient)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-05-28
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4068 Diff missing (focal/qemu). Successfully built (focal/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3997 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4068 Pending binary packages (focal/qemu). Successfully built (focal/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4068 Diff missing (focal/qemu). Successfully built (focal/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4077 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4077 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4078 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4078 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4078 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4078 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4078 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4079 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4079 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4079 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4079 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-05-29
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/calibre, groovy/openorienteering-mapper, groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src, groovy/telegram-desktop). Release pocket (groovy/akonadi, groovy/analitza, groovy/dde-qt5integration, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/dtkwidget, groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gammaray, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4080 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4080 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4080 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4079 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4079 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4079 Diff missing (groovy/samba). Successfully built (groovy/cifs-utils)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4079 Pending binary packages (groovy/samba). Successfully built (groovy/cifs-utils)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4079 Diff missing (groovy/samba). Successfully built (groovy/cifs-utils)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4079 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4079 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4053 Ready to build (groovy/sssd). Successfully built (groovy/openldap)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4053 Pending binary packages (groovy/openldap). Ready to build (groovy/sssd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4053 Ready to build (groovy/sssd). Successfully built (groovy/openldap)
